# Audio-GD NFB-15.32 Delivery & Impression Thread



## Uri Cohen

I know there are some folks who want to buy the NFB-15.32 with the upgraded USB chip.  So lets talk about it here!
   
  It appears to be an upgrade from the NFB-15.1.  I would recommend read these threads first so you know what we are dealing with:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/624518/audio-gd-nfb-15-1-delivery-impression-thread
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/638252/audio-gd-usb-32-firmware-drivers-and-feedback-thread
   
  Thank you to everyone on those threads.  They were quite useful for me! 
   
  Looking for something good for my new HP ProBook that can drive my Grados RS-2is, be a great DAC for the price, and can handle DVD/Blu Ray audio from the ProBook.  I always wanted to buy an Audio-GD product because they usually have a product that meets my needs.  This will be my first Audio-GD product so I hope this will be a good experience. 
   
  I went for the $20 TCXO upgrade for low jitter and most likely better performance. 
   
  I should be able to get it via DHL most likely by mid/late this week. 
   
  So far this DAC has a lot going for my personal needs.  I hope the Audio-GD drivers won't be too much of a pain in the butt to install. Also good sound won't hurt as well.


----------



## B M Tarr

Thank you for starting this thread. I am in the market for one of these, having already sent the e-mail to Audio-GD and received a response with the steps I need to take to order it.
   
  I plan to eventually drive HiFiMan HE-500s with this sourced through my rMBP (retina macbook pro) and mostly 256 quality music from Two Steps From Hell and other similar "Epic Score" artists.
   
  I'll update with my impressions once I get them together.


----------



## Uri Cohen

And it is here.  Testing it now for all the wonderful features.


----------



## HeatFan12

Congratz HD...Cheers!!!


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Congratz HD...Cheers!!!


 
   
  Thank you for inspiring me to get off my fat butt and order this thing!


----------



## HeatFan12

Glad you are enjoying it...


----------



## Uri Cohen

Here's my first official impressions of the unit short bulletin points style.  Please note I use the Grado RS2-i. About ten hours of break in time at of this time.  Also note my unit has the TCXO upgrade. 
   
  *Audio GD gives you other things besides the unit and the Power/USB cable (jumpers, Firmware #3 USB chip for USB32 Driver v1.1 that you need to self install, a replacement LED light, and others).
  *With the default USB chip Firmware #4 preinstall in the unit and using USB32 Driver v1.2 the sound is neutral with a hint of warmness. 
  *Using USB32 Driver v1.1 with the Firmware #4 USB chip the sound didn't change too much.  
  *After installing Firmware #3 USB chip and sticking with the USB32 Driver v1.1 the sound has a nice warm sound that isn't too bright or too boomy, it's just right without any signs of being digital. 
  *Trying out different bit-stream methods I settled on Kernel Streaming in foobar. 
  *The filters/oversampling settings doesn't change the sound too much but there's a difference (my current setting is OS 2/Fitler 1 for the soft-knee setting. 
  *Built-In Amp is powerful enough for the Grados (via Low Gain).  
  *The LED blue light is pretty annoying.  So annoying that I ripped out the light and the light jumper from the unit out of a fit of rage!  Unit works just fine but there's no light telling you if it is on or not.  I know next Audio-GD product that I will order I would ask if they can replace the LED light with a red one. Also I'm too lazy/don't care to use the replacement LED light in the unit. 
   
  Will get more in detail later on.


----------



## rmcewin

This is the first Headphone Amp I have listened to or owned so my frame of reference is extremely limited. I am running it off my laptop with KS streaming using Foobar and I only listen to FLAC or ALAC recordings. Lifes too short right? I have matched it to some Senn HD600's. The amp has heaps of power and it drives the HD600's well with the Gain on high. 12 o'clock on the AMP is LOUD! Low gain on the unit doesnt drive the cans enough with a quite soft sound even at full noise. I have found that the Filter and OS settings make no discernible difference except when I try and OS a track that is already 96Khz. Could be my ears but I cant hear any difference at all. Anyway, thanks to this forum I have ended up with a great sounding system for not stupid money. Thanks.


----------



## LammerOutsider

Recieved my 15.32 today. Is it normal that it's so hot when using? I can not hold my hand on it how hot it is ...


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote: 





lammeroutsider said:


> Recieved my 15.32 today. Is it normal that it's so hot when using? I can not hold my hand on it how hot it is ...


 
   
  It is suppose to be on the warm/hot side when using it for awhile.  It's normal.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Well I won't go too deep into about the unit as most of my opinions about the unit is just a few posts above.  
   
  The best way to explain about the unit is it's just the NFB-15.1 but on the warmer end of things.  It's isn't bright or the most detailed unit out there, but it is very musical.  This is really good for a simple desktop DAC for either casual or serious listening sessions.  I left the unit on high-gain since low-gain doesn't give it enough juice to my Grados.  I enjoyed mine quite a bit.


----------



## idunno

I just ordered a 15.32  

Once I receive it and burn in for a while, I'll post a short comparison to the original Compass.


----------



## Byrnie

So here's my confusion, and pardon my ignorance with DAC chips, but is this 15.32 DAC/Amp a better unit than the 11.32 DAC/AMP?  I see the 15.32 is cheaper than the 11.32 but it also says it's a promo so i figure it might just be a discounted price given it's new or something.


----------



## idunno

In theory they're competitive units... Just different flavor to the DAC portion. From what I've been able to gather, reading about the 11.32, the 15.1, 12.1, etc. I expect the 15.32/Wolfson DAC to be warmer, more musical. The 11.32/Sabre DAC is supposedly uber-detailed, more neutral but perhaps a little bright. I usally go for more detailed, neutral sound, but I'm getting this unit for work, where I am more concerned about flowing with the music than hyper-critical listening.
   
  I believe the price difference is simply in the implimentation of the DACs--I'm not sure, but I don't think there's a difference in the amp sections between the two units.


----------



## idunno

Got my 15.32 today  Super fast shipping--it arrived from China before my Cowon D3 s/pdif cable which shipped from California 2 days before the 15.32.
   
  Took a few tries to install the drivers--it didn't like the USB ports on my laptop, but works fine from the powered port on my second monitor.
   
  Initial impressions are... positive. And then some. I was hoping this would be close in quality to the Compass, in a smaller package, but I think it's going to be more than that. Detail and spatial imaging are wonderful, already an improvement over the Compass. Sound is fluid, quite musical. Makes the Compass sound slow in comparison. Bass impact may be somewhat lesser than the Compass, but is tighter. Certain parts of vocals sound more digital than I'm used to, but I'm hoping that will ease with burn-in. If this is the less detailed dac, versus the 11.32, I think I made the right choice--more detail and I think it might become distracting from the overall flow of the music.
   
  My experience with the Compass tells me it will be several hundred hours before the sound solidifies... Time will tell, but I'm optimistic about this little beauty.


----------



## garetz

I receantly got the 15.32, i have tried every usb port on my comp, all 6, and it just doesnt detect. Am i missing something here ?
 btw, it is set to usb, Low gain, and HP out.


----------



## garetz

Well i worked it out.

 The supplied usb cable is a pos, i changed it to a different one i had, and detected no problem. dam Pita wasted an hour of my life.


----------



## genclaymore

Maybe you just got a bad cable as it worked for me. But At-least I know what it would be in the future if that issue happens to mine.


----------



## Bazile

Mine came a few days ago. Sounds wonderful using the usb input, MediaMonkey, with it's wasapi output, and Win 7 64 bit. I have not been able to make it work with ASIO, but I suspect it's my fault and not the hardware or software.


----------



## idunno

I think mine is at roughly 200 hours now... been too lazy to bring it home at night/on weekends, haha. Maybe I'll bring it home next weekend to speed up the burn-in a bit.
   
  At work I'm listening to 320kbps MP3s on the coax out from my Cowon D3. Can't tell any difference between the OS and filter settings--I'm thinking they only matter for hi-res files? Once I reach 400-500 hours, I'll test with FLAC and 32bit files over USB... I've never been able to tell a difference between 320 MP3s and FLAC, but I'll give that another try. I've been purposely avoiding trying hi-res files, to spare my wallet, but I think it's time.
   
  It's sounding great, though in a vacuum--haven't had a chance to compare it directly to anything else in a while. General impression is musical, ever so slightly warm (pairs nicely with the DT-250) with nice detail. Thinking there might be room for improvement with bass and soundstage--but those are things I'd expect to improve with more burn-in.


----------



## stephennic

Quote: 





idunno said:


> Got my 15.32 today  Super fast shipping--it arrived from China before my Cowon D3 s/pdif cable which shipped from California 2 days before the 15.32.
> 
> Took a few tries to install the drivers--it didn't like the USB ports on my laptop, but works fine from the powered port on my second monitor.
> 
> ...


 
  Hi,
   
  How would this dac go as a main dac in a hifi system. I like to connect it with a Marantz cd63se. Is it that good in sound quality to improve on a basic cd player or would I have to go something more upmarket like a rega dac. Is it warm open and detailed. Any feedback would be helpful.
  Cheers
  Steve.


----------



## idunno

Quote: 





stephennic said:


> Hi,
> 
> How would this dac go as a main dac in a hifi system. I like to connect it with a Marantz cd63se. Is it that good in sound quality to improve on a basic cd player or would I have to go something more upmarket like a rega dac. Is it warm open and detailed. Any feedback would be helpful.
> Cheers
> Steve.


 
  I unfortunately can't comment from my own experience on the 15.32 vs a CD player--I no longer own a CD player. I've also never heard the Marantz. A quick Google search suggests the CD63SE is a pretty good value in DACs... though technology has improved over the years. Take a look at this thread: http://www.whathifi.com/forum/hi-fi/marantz-cd-63-good-for-dac.
   
  I think the 15.32 would at least sound as good as the Marantz (but different), and maybe better. It's early to form a conclusion, but I think the 15.32 is a tremendous value in DACs.
   
  The 15.32 has really started to settle down... soundstage and bass detail are improving, the sound overall is approaching that "oh yeah" stage  Warm, open, detailed, are good descriptors--and I think it is still improving.


----------



## stephennic

Hi all,
   
  Thanks for everyones feedback, I am impressed so much so I bought the 15.32. It is so open yet musical, I think its better than most dacs its price. It even improved my consonance cd -120 linear and sounds better than the Rega Apollo-r, more musical and open, the detail is quite impressive too. I suppose it needs a bit more burn in time as I noticed its starting to sound smoother too.
   
  Cheers
   
  Steve.


----------



## HeatFan12

Congratz Steve!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephennic

Hi,
   
  Just wondering what is TCXO, the same model also has TCXO does that improve the sound quality? or not really an advantage.
  Thanks
   
  Cheers
   
  Steve.


----------



## stephennic

Also what is a better coax cable wireworld starlight 6 or DH labs D75 for sound quality.
   
  Cheers
   
  Steve.


----------



## idunno

TXCO is an upgrade to the DAC circuitry--I believe it reduces jitter. I did get the TXCO on mine, but can't say how it compares to the non-TXCO version.


----------



## genclaymore

Does the TXCO just slot in like a dip-8 or do it need a special tool.


----------



## PunchKung

Hey U guys... Want to to try something which help to improve the sound quality of this DAC !!!

This is something can be done with both 11.32 and 15.32 (my friend hav also try with other brand DAC)

** For the guy who did't used optical port **
1. Open up the case and just take out (unplug) optical connector plug !! U will see the different !!! 
note that!! no special tools required just ur finger is enough or if u hav a big hand screw driver can help)

Short Conclusion
The Reason why sound change is because The optical port use the same 5V current as DACs chip as we know that even we didt use them but it will work all the time to dectect if the optical cable is connect or not. ____Skip long explanation ____ It disturb DAC chip .

For me after done this the sound is a lot more clear n smooth u can notice this different immediately !!!

In the case that u want to use optical cable or did't like new sound u can just plug it back whenever u want 
** If anyone want the picture of what i hav done just PM me ur email ^^ **

Credit of this method to Thai Engineer that i know ^^


----------



## stephennic

Hi all,
   
  What settings do you use for the filter for the dac? Which one brings the best sound?
   
  Thanks
   
  Cheers
   
  Steve.


----------



## stephennic

Hi,
  Has anyone else tried this mod on the 15.32, was it hard to get the plug off and did it have any affect sonically? Thanks
  Cheers
  Steve.


----------



## spurxiii

Quote: 





stephennic said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone else tried this mod on the 15.32, was it hard to get the plug off and did it have any affect sonically? Thanks
> Cheers
> Steve.


 
  Did the mod, I didn't noticed a big sonic difference, but sounded slightly more detailed however it could just be placebo (expecting a change). I spent less than 5 minutes ABing. The mod was easy although there was a silicone like glue holding the optical power pin, anyhow i was easy to pull out and just left there hanging. Sorry this is the first DAC I've ever used so not much experience.


----------



## doublea71

spurxiii said:


> Did the mod, I didn't noticed a big sonic difference, but sounded slightly more detailed however it could just be placebo (expecting a change). I spent less than 5 minutes ABing. The mod was easy although there was a silicone like glue holding the optical power pin, anyhow i was easy to pull out and just left there hanging. Sorry this is the first DAC I've ever used so not much experience.


 
  It's a shame this thread has died down...guess everybody is too busy enjoying their gear.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Considering swapping out my Essence STX (AD797BRs) for the NFB 15.32, wondering if anyone else here has done the swap and noticed an improvement in audio quality?
 (I will use my old Xonar DX with an optical connection to the Audio_GD)


----------



## genclaymore

When I originally swapped from the Xonar STX to a NFB12.0 I did notice improvement and was glad,But I don't recall which op-amps I was using in the Xonar STX.at the time. The good thing about it, i could enjoy music again without going on a op-amp rolling Frenzy.


----------



## SaLX

genclaymore said:


> When I originally swapped from the Xonar STX to a NFB12.0 I did notice improvement and was glad,But I don't recall which op-amps I was using in the Xonar STX.at the time. The good thing about it, i could enjoy music again without going on a op-amp rolling Frenzy.


 
 genclaymore - could you please qualify that: what exactly is the difference in sound quality from the Essence ST(X) to the Audio-GD? I too pondered getting a digital only Dac/Amp connected to a soundcard (Dac/Amp being the NFB 12 or 15 series; _roughly_ the same but using different DAC's).
  
 I've read anecdotal comments  - that the soundcard is better than the Audio-GD, _and vice versa_. Confusing. if we're talking about 5% better SQ either way then......... mmmmmm


----------



## PurpleAngel

salx said:


> genclaymore - could you please quantify that: what exactly is the difference in sound quality from the Essence ST(X) to the Audio-GD? I too pondered getting a digital only Dac/Amp connected to a sound card (Dac/Amp being the NFB 12 or 15 series; _roughly_ the same but using different DAC's).
> 
> I've read anecdotal comments  - that the sound card is better than the Audio-GD, _and vice versa_. Confusing. if we're talking about 5% better SQ either way then......... mmmmmm


 
 As one of the others looking at getting the Audio-GD NFB-15.32, I'm fairly sure the 15.32 will sound better then my Essence STX,
 I'm guessing Audio-GD had the option of using the STX/ST DAC chip (PCM1792A DAC chip) instead of the dual WM8741s and would have used whichever sounds better (dual WM8741).
 Also the 15.32 does not have to deal with any internal electrical noise that might be inside the computer case.


----------



## genclaymore

I couldn't say exactly how much as it was years ago when I left the STX for the NFB 12.0, but I still recall that I was glad that I switched to it. Beside it stopping my op-amp  rolling madness I had.


----------



## SaLX

It's so difficult to pin down people and get them to commit to a real comparison.
  
 I'll quote a great guy Nassq8 from Kuwait (whom I had a private convo with - very helpful and kind - _and _he knows his stuff). This is what he posted here in Head-Fi publicly so I hope you don't mind me reproducing this here:


> Classic, vocal, Arabic string instruments, Hanz Zimmer made soundtracks (flacs) > Xonar Essence STX > HP line out> Hi-Fi Mode, 2 channels > HE-500 = indescribable sensations
> 
> Games > Xonar Essence STX HP line out> Dolby HP mode 6 channels > HE-500 = never ending fun.
> 
> PS: I have NFB-15.32 and E09. Barely use them when having Xonar Essence STX. High quality sound card. Nothing's better IMHO, and for HE-500, it is like sticking speakers over your ears, incredible HP.


 
 He's since gone on to the top end Burson and LCD3's; also he backed up further what he thought of the STX v NFB.
  
 Again, If people can please at least supply some relative comparisons that would be superb.


----------



## genclaymore

I don't have a STX on hand to do a direct comparison to my NFB 15.32 with my DT880 premium 600 while building up the collection of op-amps again, I was going on based on memory, Other wise I would use it again to comment better. I do know I didn't like it sound signature of the JRC's in the i/V's When I had a AKG 702 which I always changed to LT1364 or the DT880 pro-250 which I changed to OPA2111AM.  The thing which he does not mention is if he changed the op-amp from the JRC's to a different op-amp. That info is very important. If he still around might wanna ask him if he changed the op-amps,so you have all of the info. But then people ears are different, it might sound like that to him if hes using the stock op-amps, but to some one else it might sound totally different, including with different pair of headphones because of their sound signature as the results may varies based on the headphones that are used with the stock op-amps,If the stock op-amps was used.  The thing you can send Dolby headphone thru out Optical/Coa into a external dac amp, so you can keep the features of the sound card, while getting the functions of the external dac amp.
  
  
 Now I not good with explaining how every thing sounds my DT880 premiums 600 are not burned in yet since I got them 3 days ago, but the NFB 15.32 with my DT880 premium 600ohm's Sound clean you can hear every thing cleanly and hear alot of details, The mid sounds good to me and the bass is accurate and tight, there is no muddy or any thing. The highs does not hurt my ears I don't really know how to explain the highs that well or the mids. The sound stage is very nice and I glad my DT880 premium 600ohm is working very nicely with my NFB 15.32.  I am using  The Digital Filter settings Whch are Os 8 and Filter 2 which  is 8x Oversampling,Minimum Phase Apodising filter, and I using High amp gain. When I had the A900X connected I used the Default filtering settings. THe only thing i remember about the A900x's with it is that the bass hit hard while being accurate and not boomy or muddy. it didn't bleed into the sound and it had a some what big sound stage for a closed back headphone, it did a good job for songs that had a lot of singing in it.
  
  
 I can't realy explain how it sound while gaming to sum it up its very amazing, Totally different then how it was with the A900X's this was without any virtual headphone, I have use Razer surround software with my NFB15.32 and the software does a very good job, when the software is working correctly, I do have a sound card pluged into the Coaxial on my NFB15.32 but for recording reasons as in working ASIO. The Razer software works better then the Xear gear surround that comes with the sound card at-least.  I do know how good Dolby headphone works, back with the STX and Dobly headphone, when I was using the AKG 702 with different op-amps, and DH does a great job when config correctly.


----------



## SaLX

Gen.. any chance you could say _which one_ is better: Stock STX or the NFB-15? Great post by the way and thank you.


----------



## genclaymore

The NFB 15.32 would be the better of the Two.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Anyone ever regret buying the Audio-GD NFB-15.32?
 Maybe felt they they were not getting their money's worth?


----------



## genclaymore

I don't regret it at all, I very much glad that i bought it as I enjoying mine. I would had regret getting something else, but Not the NFB 15.32. I know I getting my money worth and even more. It's usb input having full blu ray audio is a big plus for me since I watch blu rays on my computer thru my blu ray drive.


----------



## PurpleAngel

genclaymore said:


> I don't regret it at all, I very much glad that i bought it as I enjoying mine. I would had regret getting something else, but Not the NFB 15.32. I know I getting my money worth and even more. It's usb input having full Blu ray audio is a big plus for me since I watch Blu-rays on my computer thru my Blu ray drive.


 
 Are you getting Headphone Surround Sound thru the USB? if so, how?


----------



## genclaymore

By using the Razer surround software since it lets you select a device to send it to, the usb input of the NFB 15.32 will show up as a option if you mean in games. If you mean movie's then I don't and just uses the USB input directly by it self, since the Usb transfer chip handles blu ray audio without it being down-mixed.


----------



## PurpleAngel

genclaymore said:


> By using the Razer surround software since it lets you select a device to send it to, the USB input of the NFB 15.32 will show up as a option if you mean in games. If you mean movie's then I don't and just uses the USB input directly by it self, since the USB transfer chip handles Blu ray audio without it being down-mixed.


 

 Dumb question.
 I guess the Razor software can convert the 6 or 8 channels of gaming audio into 2-channels of Headphone surround sound.
  
 A Blu-ray movie can have 6 or 8 audio channels, but your headphones are only 2-channel input.
 How are you getting all the audio from the Blu-ray.
 I would have assumed that you would only get the front speaker, left and right channels?
 Guess you can send all 6 or 8 channels of audio thru USB, but then what happens?
 The 15.32 has no surround sound processing (that I know of).


----------



## genclaymore

I worded it wrong, I meant that I getting the  blu ray DTS-HD 24bit/96(192khz) instead of the down-mixed 16bit/48khz track. I didn't mean surround sound processing. I mention the razer software because i thought you meant in games.


----------



## PurpleAngel

genclaymore said:


> I worded it wrong, I meant that I getting the  blu ray DTS-HD 24bit/96(192khz) instead of the down-mixed 16bit/48khz track. I didn't mean surround sound processing. I mention the razer software because i thought you meant in games.


 

 Ok.


----------



## SaLX

The Audio-GD 15.32  is not much more expensive than the Essence STX. What Audio-GD model _above_ the 15.32 represents a significant step up in SQ or is the 15.32 _that_ good?


----------



## PurpleAngel

salx said:


> The Audio-GD 15.32  is not much more expensive than the Essence STX. What Audio-GD model _above_ the 15.32 represents a significant step up in SQ or is the 15.32 _that_ good?


 
  
 The NFB-11.32 is though to be a little more detailed, where as the 15.32 has more warmth.
 I just finished ordering the 15.32 (with TCXO upgrade) about 10 minutes ago, I'm assuming it will ship out no later then Monday.
  
 I'll test the 15.32 against my Essence STX (AD797BR) and O2 (Objective 2).
 Assuming after finished testing I'll sell off the Essence STX and O2.
 I have a used Xonar DX sitting around somewhere that I will hook up optically to the 15.32, for gaming and movies,
 but switch over to USB for music.


----------



## SaLX

Hope it sounds great Purple - looking forward to your feedback, especially coming from someone who has used an STX previously.


----------



## jockstick

purpleangel said:


> The NFB-11.32 is though to be a little more detailed, where as the 15.32 has more warmth.
> I just finished ordering the 15.32 (with TCXO upgrade) about 10 minutes ago, I'm assuming it will ship out no later then Monday.
> 
> I'll test the 15.32 against my Essence STX (AD797BR) and O2 (Objective 2).
> ...


 
  
 Looking forward to the comparison. I'm thinking about getting the 15.32 for my mad dogs


----------



## stephennic

Hi,
  
 I put in the TCXO upgrade recently in the 15.32, it made it a little smoother, bass is certainly deeper and punchier and its a bit more transparent revealing a little more detail. A good upgrade. It needs at least 100 hours burn in though.
  
 Cheers
  
 Steve.


----------



## genclaymore

So the TCXO just slot in like a op-amp?


----------



## PurpleAngel

My Audio-GD NFB-15.32 arrived about 4 hours ago.
 Ordered last Friday, shipped Sunday night (from Hong Kong), arrived Thursday (California) 12:30 PM, I'm surprised it arrived that fast.
 It's at least as good sounding as my Essence STX (AD797BR), and there is zero background noise.
 The 15.32's 2-Ohm impedance might have slightly improved the audio quality of my 32-Ohm AKG K550s
 Anyone notice if the 15.32 improves with break in?


----------



## stephennic

Hi,
  
 I have put about 100 hours on mine, and the sound does improve with break in - smoother, more open and detail become better. The bass also become a bit fuller too. I added  the TCXO chip to mine and that adds a little more transparency and smoother too.
  
 Cheers
  
 Steve.


----------



## genclaymore

purpleangel said:


> My Audio-GD NFB-15.32 arrived about 4 hours ago.
> Ordered last Friday, shipped Sunday night (from Hong Kong), arrived Thursday (California) 12:30 PM, I'm surprised it arrived that fast.
> It's at least as good sounding as my Essence STX (AD797BR), and there is zero background noise.
> The 15.32's 2-Ohm impedance might have slightly improved the audio quality of my 32-Ohm AKG K550s
> Anyone notice if the 15.32 improves with break in?


 
 Yea it does improve with break in, I don't remember how long it took for me. Also with my headphones at-least  i notice the difference between the different digital filter settings.


----------



## PurpleAngel

stephennic said:


> I have put about 100 hours on mine, and the sound does improve with break in - smoother, more open and detail become better. The bass also become a bit fuller too. I added  the TCXO chip to mine and that adds a little more transparency and smoother too.


 
 Guess it's a good thing I ordered my 15.32 with the TCXO installed.


----------



## SaLX

Purple - clearly you're burning in your new Audio-GD before posting up your impressions. How long to do think before we can see them (guessing end of next week)?
  
 Personally I'm looking at the 11.32's, as I'm hoping to get a set of neutral and a bit bassy headphones and others here have recommended the combo.


----------



## cidiano

How do you guys think the 15.32 would pair with the HE-500s?


----------



## PurpleAngel

salx said:


> Purple - clearly you're burning in your new Audio-GD before posting up your impressions. How long to do think before we can see them (guessing end of next week)?
> 
> Personally I'm looking at the 11.32's, as I'm hoping to get a set of warm headphones and others here have recommended the combo.


 

 So far my impression of the 15.32 is positive, last night I was watching The PeaceKeeper Wars on DVD, with my Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium 600-Ohm headphones, it sounded very nice.
 Guess the 15.32 provides more power then the Essence STX.
  
 There is a used 11.32 for sale for $265, in the "Amplication for Sale" thread.
 If it had be for sale 8 days ago, I would have bought it.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/686519/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-upgraded-tcxo-and-usb-chip-options-installed#post_9923275


----------



## stephennic

purpleangel said:


> So far my impression of the 15.32 is positive, last night I was watching The PeaceKeeper Wars on DVD, with my Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium 600-Ohm headphones, it sounded very nice.
> Guess the 15.32 provides more power then the Essence STX.
> 
> There is a used 11.32 for sale for $265, in the "Amplication for Sale" thread.
> ...


 

 Hi,
 I use this dac on my hifi system on a consonance cd-120 linear, with a nice powerlead into it and some upmarket DH Labs 75 and RCA  Chord cables. I have it plugged into a valve pre. It sounds very good as a dac into a cd player. As a budget dac it does very well - beats the cambridge and arcam dacs.
  
 The soundstage is very open almost 3D like. It opened up the consonance and the marantz cd63se sound with more micro detail. I even put some isolation devices under it and it tightened up the image, a very musical dac.
  
 This ones a keeper, great value for money.
 Cheers
 Steve


----------



## yoyougola

yes,Took a few tries to install the drivers--it didn't like the USB ports on my laptop, but works fine from the powered port on my second monitor.


----------



## genclaymore

Finally put a order in for the TCXO upgrade for my NFB 15.32, I heard from people how it improves their sound. So I hope I like the unit all over again, with my DT880 premiums 600.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Really interested in this.

Most likely going to sell my zxr and grab one of these. Any of you guys have thoughts on this as a possible side grade?

I want an external unit for console gaming as well as PC. So optical is a must.


----------



## PurpleAngel

djinferno806 said:


> Really interested in this.
> 
> Most likely going to sell my ZxR and grab one of these. Any of you guys have thoughts on this as a possible side grade?
> 
> I want an external unit for console gaming as well as PC. So optical is a must.


 
 I've been using my 15.32 for about 15 days, all my headphones sound nice.
  
 The 15.32 does not do any Headphone Surround Sound Processing on it's own, something needs to process Headphone Surround Sound before the audio signal is sent to the 15.32.
 With your PC, you can connect the 15.32 to the S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) outputs on the motherboard and use the on-board audio.
 Or wait until the Sound Blaster Z (OEM) goes on sale, like for around $60?, and plug the 15.32 into the Z's optical connection.
 Even a $20 Xonar DG can feed Dolby Headphone 5.1 Surround Sound to the 15.32
 For music you would be using the 15.32's USB connection.
  
 Games consoles can feed stereo 2-channel (optical) audio directly to the 15.32.
 It will be an awesome 2-channel sound quality.


----------



## SaLX

Purple - so what's the verdict? Decent sidegrade to your STX or a bit better?


----------



## DJINFERNO806

purpleangel said:


> I've been using my 15.32 for about 15 days, all my headphones sound nice.
> 
> The 15.32 does not do any Headphone Surround Sound Processing on it's own, something needs to process Headphone Surround Sound before the audio signal is sent to the 15.32.
> With your PC, you can connect the 15.32 to the S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) outputs on the motherboard and use the on-board audio.
> ...




Ya I forgot to mention that was my plan, get an OEM z to run sbx surriund via optical to the 15.32.

For music I would just stick with optical too, use wasapi exclusive to send 44.1 kHz directly to the 15.32 unmolested.

Thanks for the input buddy . I want this thing so bad. I just need to make sure its at least comparable to the zxr quality as that's my main goal.


----------



## PurpleAngel

salx said:


> Purple - so what's the verdict? Decent sidegrade to your STX or a bit better?


 

 I've been using the 15.32 for over two weeks, so far I have not felt any reason to going back to using the Essence STX's headphone amplifier.
 I was watching Thor (2011) on Blu-ray, using Cyberlink PowerDVD 11 Ultra, running S/PDIF from the Essence STX to the 15.32, using DT990 Premium 600-Ohm headphones. Audio quality was just great, the audio seemed very clear.
 I do notice I no longer having any electrical noise in the audio background.
 Currently my future plans are to sell off the Essence STX and just use my old Xonar DX in the computer, running S/PDIF optical to the 15.32, for movies and gaming and use USB for music.
 Might even be tempted to get a Sound Blaster Z (OEM), if it goes on sale and drops below $60.
 But I plan on doing testing on the STX DAC/amp vs the 15.32 DAC/amp, before I would sell off my STX.
  
 The top of the 15.32 is a little warmer then I would have expected, but not something I would call overly hot.
 But I'm tempted to put some passive heat sinks on top of the 15.32.


----------



## SaLX

Purple - thanks for replying. Am very pleased that you like your new Audio-Gd and this gives me confidence to go ahead and get this model (or the 11.32), either paired with a SBZ Oem.
  
 Did you go for the TXCO upgrade?


----------



## genclaymore

purpleangel said:


> I've been using the 15.32 for over two weeks, so far I have not felt any reason to going back to using the Essence STX's headphone amplifier.
> I was watching Thor (2011) on Blu-ray, using Cyberlink PowerDVD 11 Ultra, running S/PDIF from the Essence STX to the 15.32, using DT990 Premium 600-Ohm headphones. Audio quality was just great, the audio seemed very clear.
> I do notice I no longer having any electrical noise in the audio background.
> Currently my future plans are to sell off the Essence STX and just use my old Xonar DX in the computer, running S/PDIF optical to the 15.32, for movies and gaming and use USB for music.
> ...


 

 As for the unit being a little warm, The digital filter settings on the front does make a difference, I been using OS: 4 Filter :3 which I found to make it more transparent and make the details easier to pick out if I explaining it right. Tho my unit is fully burned in. I was using 8-3 but got tired of the highs being too harsh, so  I went back to 4-3.  4-2 for me is a good mix of both detail and warmness, Tho end results can be different because of headphones. So you might have to play with the digital filter settings after your unit is burned in, to see which ones you like with your DT990 premium 600ohm's, Since I had DT880 premiums 600 which are different.
  
 I also been using a Cheap Xonar DGX that I gotten a couple of days ago used for gaming since it fixed my volume issues I was having in comcast xifinty internet streaming services, As well that odd game volume glitch I had where most of the games was low volume.  But yea I been using Dolby headphone which I missed having.  I may plug back in the USB in the future, but  I currently waiting for the TCXO upgrade that I bought to be shipped from audio-gd.
  
 I have my unit by a window, but it does get hot still, but I was told that it can handle the heat,if you do place heat sinks on it, make sure they can be easly removed just in case. Maybe one day some one could make a custom case for them, where there are fans blowing inside pushing the heat out.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

punchkung said:


> Hey U guys... Want to to try something which help to improve the sound quality of this DAC !!!
> 
> This is something can be done with both 11.32 and 15.32 (my friend hav also try with other brand DAC)
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 This is concerning me a bit.
  
 I plan on mainly using this unit through optical from SB Z(PC) oem for gaming and on the the xbox 360 as well.  How bad is the sq hit on the DAC from this "disturbance"?
  
 Can any of you guys comment on this?


----------



## DanPluck

Ignore that, Kingwa has confirmed its bollocks.


----------



## stephennic

Hi,
  
 I did notice a little more transparency but at a cost on tonal neutrality and I found the mids a little too forward, I put it back to original. Actually the TCXO was a better improvement sonically.
  
 Cheers
  
 Steve


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Any of you notice jitter at all when using optical in?  How about USB noise due to ground loop?


----------



## genclaymore

Nope I don't have any usb noise issue.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

OK cool, thanks for the response.

Just someone over in the z forums had brought up the matter of jitter using optical. Most of the reading I've done suggests with modern DACs its inaudible pretty much. Just wanted to see if there is any basis for this possible issue still nowadays.


----------



## genclaymore

I can only tell a tad when using optical, But when I using Coaxial I can't tell.


----------



## SaLX

How bad is "a tad" when using optical.... anything to worry about gen? I've done a search and can't seem to find any problems using optical.
  
 Are you using a good quality optical cable? I saw this quote:
  


> The inherent jitter in optical cable is high and good optical cable actually reduces that (though not as much as what I would desire it to be). Coaxial cables are known to display a wider variance in sonic signature across different cables compared to toslink cable. If I compare a cheap toslink against a cheap coaxial, even if they are of the same brand, I may just conclude that toslink is better. Of course, when it comes to good quality coax cable, even the 1 grand toslink and USB cable cannot match it.


 
  
 I also read that the source has to be good to lessen the effects. Hopefully when your TXCO's arrive you could please tell us if it helps. Thank Gen


----------



## genclaymore

Not really, because you may not even notice it at all be problem free.Optical does sound different to me in compare to using the USB input, The only real reason why I use optical is because of the DGX I using for it game functions, Other wise I would keep usb input connected. The first thing I notice is the highs is not as  clear like they was when I had the unit connected thru USB, or even Coax.   But it could just me but my ears usually does pick up on changes to the sound easy.


----------



## SaLX

Typically we'd all be using USB for music.. after all, all you've got to do is flick a switch on the DAC and open up the Windows sound CP to change the default device. Games and movies then > use optical. Sounds fair enough.
  


> There is a difference in the content transferred over USB and SPDIF: USB sends data to the DAC in a "raw" form and lets the DAC control timing, while SPDIF carries data "pre-packaged" by the onboard clock.


 
  
_You learn something new everyday._ So basically this'll be a tiny drawback with any good DAC using optical. So a clean source, decent optical cable and a good DAC with good jitter reducing components will alleviate these problems, but only to a degree. Doesn't sound like a big difference at all compared to USB.
  


> This is the theory - in practice if you use reasonably good, short cables and don't live under a powerline, you'll never have these issues.


 
_HT: franmon83._
  
 I'm still going for this or the 11.32 (the Sabre is meant to have jitter reduction built into the chip - no idea how much it helps). Anyways - thanks Genclaymore.


----------



## genclaymore

The reason why I wasn't using the usb input was my motherboard usb plugs some times act odd and cause annoying things to happen. So as soon i got the DGX I had stop using usb input.  I did ended up plugging the USB cable back into the unit.


----------



## cidiano

I have received the 15.32 with the TCXO upgrade within 5 business days of ordering (shipped from Hong Kong to Texas). Setting up and installing USB drivers was no problem at all and everything works great (they have a very detailed guide in both text and video).
  
 One thing to note is that Audio GD cannot install a voltage switch, you need to opt for 110V or 220V and then use a voltage transformer if you plan on using it in both USA and Europe for example. It's a little impractical and odd since I haven't had the need to use a voltage transformer in over a decade, but no big issue.
  
 I think sound quality experience is subjective so I won't go much into that, but I am pleased with the sound after some (required) burn in. I've used the filters, but cannot tell any difference in the sound whatsoever when playing 320kbit mp3s.
  
 The amp has good power as I'm using dt 990 250 Ohm Pro on low gain, no need to go for high gain unless you want your ears to bleed. I'm hopeful that the HE 500 will sound pretty good off them too.
  
 One practical thing that I like very much about it is the Headphone/DAC out switch on the front. With a press of a button I can switch between Headphone output (DAC+AMP) or just DAC output to my Audioengine A2s.
  
 Overall, I'm very satisfied with the purchase and see myself using this unit for a long time.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Oh man more good reviews for this little guy. and such a good price. Obviously being manufactured in hong Kong helps. I'm sure if it was american built, wed be paying at least $100 more for same parts.


----------



## SaLX

Probably more than $100. Then there's the labour costs and taxes and cost of all the regulations (transferred to the us - the purchasers).
  
 5 days is pretty damned good cidiano - did you use EMS or DHL? I hear that although a bit more expensive, DHL is the most desirable method.


----------



## genclaymore

cidiano said:


> I have received the 15.32 with the TCXO upgrade within 5 business days of ordering (shipped from Hong Kong to Texas). Setting up and installing USB drivers was no problem at all and everything works great (they have a very detailed guide in both text and video).
> 
> One thing to note is that Audio GD cannot install a voltage switch, you need to opt for 110V or 220V and then use a voltage transformer if you plan on using it in both USA and Europe for example. It's a little impractical and odd since I haven't had the need to use a voltage transformer in over a decade, but no big issue.
> 
> ...


 

 For me before I gotten the TCXO upgrade chip, it was easy to tell the differences between the different digital filters, Which why I used 4-3 over the default, as well not liking 8-3.  But after I bought the TCXO upgrade chip and install it, IT was much harder to tell unless I listen to a song that had more notes in it or house/trance.


----------



## stephennic

Hi,
 Do you find its better sound with the TCXO chip,perhaps now its more resloution so the difference between setting seems less.
 Cheers
 Steve


----------



## genclaymore

stephennic said:


> Hi,
> Do you find its better sound with the TCXO chip,perhaps now its more resloution so the difference between setting seems less.
> Cheers
> Steve


 

 In fact I did, I like it more with the better tcxo chip installed.


----------



## stephennic

genclaymore said:


> In fact I did, I like it more with the better tcxo chip installed.


 
 Hi,
  
 What way do you find it better.
  
 Cheers
  
 Steve


----------



## genclaymore

The first thing i notice after using it more, that's more transparent, Kingwa told me it take 100 hours to burn in fully the tcxo chip, so I have a long way to go.


----------



## stephennic

Hi,
  
 The other thing I noticed its a bit smoother too, making it more natural and musical.
  
 Cheers
  
 Steve


----------



## zaijiashangs

great,I have found that the Filter and OS settings make no discernible difference except when I try and OS a track that is already 96Khz. Could be my ears but I cant hear any difference at all. Anyway, thanks to this forum I have ended up with a great sounding system for not stupid money.thanks


----------



## HeretixAevum

15.32 owner here, yesterday I bought an optical cable to replace the stock USB cable that comes with the unit (I don't like the Windows drivers, have had annoying issues). Not only can I listen driver free (not a single issue so far), but (maybe it's placebo) it sounds noticeably better when I really wasn't expecting it to. The resolution seems to have been raised with a much better sense of separation, and it sounds more dynamic and lively. The stock USB sounds a bit 'glazed over'  and 'flat' (as in lacking energy) in comparison. Has anybody experienced this? I don't know if it's just the difference in sound between USB and optical, or if the stock USB cable is known to be lacking in quality. 
  
 for reference, this is the optical cable I'm using: http://www.cablechick.com.au/cables/pro-series-2m-toslink-to-toslink-fibre-optic-cable.html


----------



## stephennic

Hi,
  
 I know people argue over the value of various cables. I have certaintly heard improvements when I put a good power cord into it and got some high quality coaxial and rca cables plugged into it. It opened up the sound, more transparent dynamic and smoother.
  
 Cheers
  
 Steve.


----------



## rubinstein

could anyone tell me, is tcxo upgrade significant for 15.32 and what does it do? thanks


----------



## stephennic

rubinstein said:


> could anyone tell me, is tcxo upgrade significant for 15.32 and what does it do? thanks


 

 Hi,
 I don't know all the technical stuff, but it seems to lessen jitter therefore its seems to be a cleaner signal. Sonically I noticed a smoother/cleaner and slightly more transparent sound.  Little details stand out more and bass seems tighter and punchier.
  
 Cheers
  
 Steve


----------



## rubinstein

stephennic said:


> Hi,
> I don't know all the technical stuff, but it seems to lessen jitter therefore its seems to be a cleaner signal. Sonically I noticed a smoother/cleaner and slightly more transparent sound.  Little details stand out more and bass seems tighter and punchier.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


 

 thank you for your reply. I have also ordered tcxo upgrade.


----------



## stephennic

rubinstein said:


> thank you for your reply. I have also ordered tcxo upgrade.


 

 Hi,
  
 How did you go with the tcxo upgrade.
  
 Cheers
  
 Steve.


----------



## rubinstein

stephennic said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you go with the tcxo upgrade.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Steve, I have ordered 15.32 and tcxo upgrade to a french seller. The delivery of goods will be done only in Jan. I did not order directly in Audio GD website, because of import policies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SaLX

genclaymore said:


> The first thing i notice after using it more, that's more transparent, Kingwa told me it take 100 hours to burn in fully the tcxo chip, so I have a long way to go.


 
 Gen .. slightly off topic as this is about the Compass 2 - is fitting the TXCO upgrade easy?  If it's a straightforward solder with easy instructions, then then I would be happy to purchase the Compass. Only ask as you're one of the few people to do this.
  
 Many thanks Gen.
  
 **Edit**
  
 Found this page http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USBface/Clock.htm. Is this the basically the same procedure? (I would of course email Kingwa to verify).


----------



## genclaymore

salx said:


> Gen .. slightly off topic as this is about the Compass 2 - is fitting the TXCO upgrade easy?  If it's a straightforward solder with easy instructions, then then I would be happy to purchase the Compass. Only ask as you're one of the few people to do this.
> 
> Many thanks Gen.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yea they just pop right on out. Most important thing is to remember which direction the Circle or notch on the slot is pointing, so you an make sure you point the circle on the TXCO the same direction.


----------



## stephennic

genclaymore said:


> Yea they just pop right on out. Most important thing is to remember which direction the Circle or notch on the slot is pointing, so you an make sure you point the circle on the TXCO the same direction.


 

 Hi,
  
 I need to check, depending when the audio gd was made. Mine was the earlier version which you just push in and the latter version you had to solder in. I can check tonight my emails to see what Kingwa said. Maybe best to email him.
  
 Cheers
  
 Steve.


----------



## stephennic

Hi,
  
 If your audio gd 15.32 unit is produced before June, you just push it in lining it up to the dot, after June you solder. But confirm this with Kingwa as I don't want to give you the wrong advice.
 Cheers
 Steve.


----------



## ea59

heretixaevum said:


> 15.32 owner here, yesterday I bought an optical cable to replace the stock USB cable that comes with the unit (I don't like the Windows drivers, have had annoying issues). Not only can I listen driver free (not a single issue so far), but (maybe it's placebo) it sounds noticeably better when I really wasn't expecting it to. The resolution seems to have been raised with a much better sense of separation, and it sounds more dynamic and lively. The stock USB sounds a bit 'glazed over'  and 'flat' (as in lacking energy) in comparison. Has anybody experienced this? I don't know if it's just the difference in sound between USB and optical, or if the stock USB cable is known to be lacking in quality.
> 
> for reference, this is the optical cable I'm using: http://www.cablechick.com.au/cables/pro-series-2m-toslink-to-toslink-fibre-optic-cable.html


 
  
 Hello, got the same feeling. I used my CD player Cyrus CD6S connected as drive through toslink (very basic one) and it seems to sound better than USB (windows XP). However I suspect that USB link is very sensitive to the quality of cable, and even if the stock cable is not very bad, significant improvement should be obtained with a top quality USB cable. Any advises on good quality price ratio USB cables that can be used in relation with the 15.32 ?


----------



## i019791

ea59 said:


> Hello, got the same feeling. I used my CD player Cyrus CD6S connected as drive through toslink (very basic one) and it seems to sound better than USB (windows XP). However I suspect that USB link is very sensitive to the quality of cable, and even if the stock cable is not very bad, significant improvement should be obtained with a top quality USB cable. Any advises on good quality price ratio USB cables that can be used in relation with the 15.32 ?


 
 I have tried 5 usb cables and I heard no difference.
 The PC *can* influence the sound, some of the PCs I have tried are just better than others as transports.
 Also note that for me WIN7 sounded better through usb than WIN XP.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

I have just placed my order for the 15.32 tonight, can't wait.

Sold my zxr as I wanted an all in one solution for PC gaming and console.


----------



## genclaymore

Did you order the TCXO upgrade along side with it? because if I recall they will put it in for you before they ship the unit.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Ya I forgot to initially ask for it but then I emailed him again and they are adding it for another $21. It is shipping out today according to kingwa 

For $21 why not right? I'm already spending $300 so no biggie.


----------



## stephennic

ea59 said:


> Hello, got the same feeling. I used my CD player Cyrus CD6S connected as drive through toslink (very basic one) and it seems to sound better than USB (windows XP). However I suspect that USB link is very sensitive to the quality of cable, and even if the stock cable is not very bad, significant improvement should be obtained with a top quality USB cable. Any advises on good quality price ratio USB cables that can be used in relation with the 15.32 ?


 

 Hi,
  
 Did you feel it improved the sound of the cyrus cd6s. I found it beat the rega apollo-r.
  
 Cheers
  
 Steve.


----------



## Jobobee

Hi there,
 Bit of a newbish question to ask, but I send an email to Audio-GD and they were no help whatsoever.
 I hear it supports Dolby Headphones, in order to achieve this could I just plug it straight into my motherboard, or would I require something else?
 I'm planning on using AKG Q701s with it.


----------



## genclaymore

The NFB15.32 do not  have Dolby headphone with its USB input, You have to use a sound card like a Asus Xonar DG/DGX and send Dolby Headphone thru-out it's Optical output into the NFB15.32 Optical Input. It's what I currently do for gaming right now with my Asus Xonar DGX.


----------



## Jobobee

genclaymore said:


> The NFB15.32 do not  have Dolby headphone with its USB input, You have to use a sound card like a Asus Xonar DG/DGX and send Dolby Headphone thru-out it's Optical output into the NFB15.32 Optical Input. It's what I currently do for gaming right now with my Asus Xonar DGX.


 
 I could pick up an Asus Xonr DG for next to nothing.
 I know my motherboard supports surround sound, but it doesn't have an optical output.
 Are there any upgrades worth getting for it?


----------



## genclaymore

If you need Dolby headphone then it totally worth getting the DG since you can get it dirt cheap. Its why I got this DGX dirt cheap for the same reason which was for Dolby headphone.


----------



## Jobobee

genclaymore said:


> If you need Dolby headphone then it totally worth getting the DG since you can get it dirt cheap. Its why I got this DGX dirt cheap for the same reason which was for Dolby headphone.


 
 Right. I can get a DG on Amazon for €20.
 Is the 15.32 good for gaming?


----------



## genclaymore

The NFB 15.32 by it self is a very good unit for audio quality and powering headphones that needs the power to be driven,of course one can always just use the unit without any Virtual surround sound functions gaming. Its a good unit because of the Input options, so you can get the gaming functions of a sound card and the Audio quality of a External dac amp, since the DG will be sending the signal with Dolby headphone included into the NFB15.32, and it does the rest.  The USB Input of the it the VIA transfer chip also supports Full blu ray audio too so that's a bonus.
  
 But the Unit it self has no form of Virtual headphones options ,like i said you have to use a sound card with it if you want those functions in gaming. I have used the It by it self without a sound card while gaming,Tho I missed having Dolby headphone.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

The 15.32 is a DAC/amp, a very high quality unit at that.

It is good for any audio playback regardless of gaming or not. It has nothing to do with gaming. 

That's why we are telling you to get the DG, that's what will process the virtual surround DSP.


Edit: lol Glen I think we posted at same time.


----------



## Jobobee

genclaymore said:


> The NFB 15.32 by it self is a very good unit for audio quality and powering headphones that needs the power to be driven,of course one can always just use the unit without any Virtual surround sound functions gaming. Its a good unit because of the Input options, so you can get the gaming functions of a sound card and the Audio quality of a External dac amp, since the DG will be sending the signal with Dolby headphone included into the NFB15.32, and it does the rest.  The USB Input of the it the VIA transfer chip also supports Full blu ray audio too so that's a bonus.
> 
> But the Unit it self has no form of Virtual headphones options ,like i said you have to use a sound card with it if you want those functions in gaming. I have used the It by it self without a sound card while gaming,Tho I missed having Dolby headphone.


 
 How much would you say that Dolby headphones distorted the audio quality?


----------



## genclaymore

jobobee said:


> How much would you say that Dolby headphones distorted the audio quality?


 
 For me none at all and I using Dolby headphone mode 3.


----------



## Jobobee

I emailed them asking for a quote.
 Are there any upgrades worth getting for it?


----------



## SaLX

Get the TCXO upgrade - only $20.


----------



## Jobobee

salx said:


> Get the TCXO upgrade - only $20.


 
 I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to DACs/AMPs. What would that change?


----------



## SaLX

Have a read through a few pages back.. all the answers are there - to sum up though, it's most definitely worth it.


----------



## ea59

stephennic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you feel it improved the sound of the cyrus cd6s. I found it beat the rega apollo-r.
> 
> ...


 
 Hello Steve, for me the audio-gd 15.32 is better than cyrus cd6S, especially on lead and backing vocals, so much that I use cyrus only as drive !


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Did any of you guys get a confirmation from kingwa stating the unit had shipped?

I was told it would ship Saturday but didn't get an email. Just curious as to how long it took for you guys.


----------



## krazyxazn

@DJINFERNO806 - I got an email that it was shipped, they have to wait 1 business day to get the tracker code from DHL. I think mine shipped on the 26th and it came today on the 30th. My order from Monoprice (Cali, USA) is still in Cali haha.
  
 Just got my order in today. There was a little chip in the corner of the front panel  The foam packaging looks pretty sturdy and would prevent the unit from hitting the edge of the box (like an inch thick or more). The unit seems to be working though. I saw a warranty seal sticker, so didn't want to try opening it to see if there was any internal damage.
  
 I have some quick questions. I'm a PC gamer and sometimes listen to music with my game sounds. The only way I can play audio from multiple sources is on DS output right? Then if I just want to listen to music I can change it back to KS or ASIO right?


----------



## SaLX

They take their New Year holidays same as us.. don't know if they shut down early - I think that they do from memory (looking at Audio-GD threads). Presume you're keeping an eye on this? http://www.audio-gd.com/Shipment.htm
  
 My Compass 2 is being held at an Italian shipping company - they will release the beast on the 3rd - basically this is a bad time to order gear as always, anywhere. DJ - I wouldn't worry mate.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Thanks for the input guys, I actually just got an email last night saying it was shipped yesterday so I am back to being happy lol.
  
 I do see my name on that shipment list so that's good.  With New Years I dont expect it to come until Friday or even Monday.
  
  
@krazyxazn 
  
 That is correct, the only way to mix music with your game sounds is to playback the music in directsound aka Wasapi shared mode.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

NFB 15.32 is out for delivery today and I should have it soon, super excited!


----------



## DJINFERNO806

So got it unpacked and set up, been listening to it all day.
  




  
 What a beauty indeed.  Something about that industrial, no frills, "pro" non consumer look gives me goosebumps.  The brushed aluminium is great and really caches the eye.
  
 So far I have noticed what people call "fun" and warm.  The lows on this are so nice.  Definitely a low end boost which is noticeable on my DT 770 250's as they tend to be very neutral.  But in a good way.  I don't know how else to describe it as my audiophile terminology is limited lol.   But the highs are not as piercing or shrieking as my ZXR which was better than the Z for this but not perfect.  Not sure why.  Might have been the output impedance.  Oh well. 
  
 But from what I hear, you need another 100 hours minimum of burn in time for this to shine.  It's gonna take a while as I will be working a lot of shifts coming up.  
  
 I almost destroyed my ears when switching the gain setting lol.  I thought it was on high already and I went to switch it and it was on low gain at 3 o clock position.  My ear drums are not happy right now.  Which leads me to a question, maybe a silly one.  What would be more beneficial?  Low gain at 4 o clock ish or high gain at 11 o clockish.  I figure low gain is fine however maybe one of you have some insight I do not.
  
 All in all a great investment and value for what you pay.  Even with the TCXO upgrade.  Only thing that peeved me is the custom import fees they nailed me with.  Only $30 but not expected.  I only really payed a few bucks in taxes on $80 USD(85 CDN), DHL automatically applied $25 as fees for the border adding taxes.  What a rip, those goofs.


----------



## SaLX

Great photos DJ - very nice.
  
 Low gain is actually 0DB and high gain 12DB on the Audio-GD's. If there's no channel mismatch on a low setting on the pot (which appears to be a common problem) then it's up to you - whatever sounds best. '11' is always good though  As far as burning it in, you can just leave it on 24/7 in addition to playing music when you're not on shift.
  
 Was interested to see this new addition to Audio-GD's website - love the title _"The babies in gestating"_: http://www.audio-gd.com/Baby-EN.htm. I can see our money doesn't go towards any heating bills.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Oh I wasn't aware you could just leave it on for burning in
 I figured you'd need a signal going through and out to headphones to burn in the amp stage primarily.

I will try that then.


----------



## Jobobee

djinferno806 said:


> So got it unpacked and set up, been listening to it all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, it's a lot bigger than I thought!
 You should've asked them to declare a lower value


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Ya its friggin heavy too but that's always a good thing in the world of amps and DACs right lol.

I'm tempted to open it up but I don't want to void the warranty.


----------



## Jobobee

djinferno806 said:


> Ya its friggin heavy too but that's always a good thing in the world of amps and DACs right lol.
> 
> I'm tempted to open it up but I don't want to void the warranty.


 
 They make it look so small in the photos...


----------



## i019791

djinferno806 said:


> Ya its friggin heavy too but that's always a good thing in the world of amps and DACs right lol.
> 
> I'm tempted to open it up but I don't want to void the warranty.


 
 I don't think Audio gd is mentioning anywhere that opening the gear voids the warranty. For many of their amps & dacs you *have* to open the case for jumper setting etc.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

There is a sticker seal there that says if you tear it, the warranty is void.
  
 Seems thats a little misleading since like you said, you have to change jumper settings and for those who install their own TCXO upgrade.


----------



## genclaymore

When  audio-gd started adding warranty stickers, Mine unit did not come with any warranty sticker unless you bought it from a different seller then audio-gd.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

No I bought it from the audio gd directly from Hong Kong. 

I guess its a new thing.


----------



## SaLX

Maybe as you got the TXCO fitted there is no need to open up the unit??? Strange though. I'd email Kingwa about it.


----------



## genclaymore

Well there will still be a reason to open it up, in-case something bad happen during the  updating of the usb transfer chip bios.


----------



## stephennic

Mine looks different to yours mine has no markings on the knobs it looks like the 12 series . Burn in is best to run with it all connected so signal goes through whole unit . I may be wrong though 


 Quote name="DJINFERNO806" url="/t/648386/audio-gd-nfb-15-32-delivery-impression-thread/120#post_10125168"]So got it unpacked and set up, been listening to it all day.




9





What a beauty indeed.  Something about that industrial, no frills, "pro" non consumer look gives me goosebumps.  The brushed aluminium is great and really caches the eye.

So far I have noticed what people call "fun" and warm.  The lows on this are so nice.  Definitely a low end boost which is noticeable on my DT 770 250's as they tend to be very neutral.  But in a good way.  I don't know how else to describe it as my audiophile terminology is limited lol.   But the highs are not as piercing or shrieking as my ZXR which was better than the Z for this but not perfect.  Not sure why.  Might have been the output impedance.  Oh well. 

But from what I hear, you need another 100 hours minimum of burn in time for this to shine.  It's gonna take a while as I will be working a lot of shifts coming up.  

I almost destroyed my ears when switching the gain setting lol.  I thought it was on high already and I went to switch it and it was on low gain at 3 o clock position.  My ear drums are not happy right now.  Which leads me to a question, maybe a silly one.  What would be more beneficial?  Low gain at 4 o clock ish or high gain at 11 o clockish.  I figure low gain is fine however maybe one of you have some insight I do not.

All in all a great investment and value for what you pay.  Even with the TCXO upgrade.  Only thing that peeved me is the custom import fees they nailed me with.  Only $30 but not expected.  I only really payed a few bucks in taxes on $80 USD(85 CDN), DHL automatically applied $25 as fees for the border adding taxes.  What a rip, those goofs.
[/quote]


----------



## stephennic

Hi,
 That is my audio gd 15.32.
 Cheers
 Steve.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

A-GD seriously needs to sell these with an analog input. I'd be on it, like white on rice.


----------



## stephennic

mad lust envy said:


> A-GD seriously needs to sell these with an analog input. I'd be on it, like white on rice.


 

 Mine has an analogue input.
 cheers
 Steve.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh? Pic please. The only amp/dac that A-GD has with an analog input is the Compass 2, AFAIK.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Ya the 15.32 doesn't have any analogue inputs. At least none that are listed on their website. Mine definitely does not.


----------



## stephennic

djinferno806 said:


> Ya the 15.32 doesn't have any analogue inputs. At least none that are listed on their website. Mine definitely does not.


 

 Hi,
  
 See picture. Mine is plugged into a rotel pre (through the blue leads - wireworld rca ). I run it as a dac through my cd player (red lead/coax dig- wireworld). Which has improved the sound significantly. The yellow power lead is an upmarket one and it opened up the soundstage even more.
  
 I hope that helps.
  
 Cheers
  
 Steve.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Sorry I don't quite know how this proves yours has analogue inputs?

You have the line outs going to rotel and the 15.32 is fed via digital coax.

There are no analogue inputs on your 15.32.


----------



## Honkytime

stephennic said:


> Hi,
> 
> See picture. Mine is plugged into a rotel pre (through the blue leads - wireworld rca ). I run it as a dac through my cd player (red lead/coax dig- wireworld). Which has improved the sound significantly. The yellow power lead is an upmarket one and it opened up the soundstage even more.
> 
> ...


 
 doesn't that make them outputs then not inputs?


----------



## stephennic

Sorry your correct, I misread your post.


----------



## undersys

djinferno806 said:


> No I bought it from the audio gd directly from Hong Kong.
> 
> I guess its a new thing.


 
  
 I just got two new Audio-gd products, both have the warranty sticker, direct order from Audio-gd.
 I might drop him a question about it later...


----------



## DJINFERNO806

I emailed Kingwa.

He said we can still open the unit, the warranty won't be void as long as any defects are not caused by the user by damage.

Strange they'd put that sticker... Maybe for shipping so its not tampered with on the way to you.


----------



## Honkytime

djinferno806 said:


> I emailed Kingwa.
> 
> He said we can still open the unit, the warranty won't be void as long as any defects are not caused by the user by damage.
> 
> Strange they'd put that sticker... Maybe for shipping so its not tampered with on the way to you.


 
 might be required by customs or it just helps them so customs doesn't open the unit looking for contraband.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

honkytime said:


> might be required by customs or it just helps them so customs doesn't open the unit looking for contraband.




Figured as much, I mean it sucks all those guys importing 15.32's with cocaine packed inside. Lol..


----------



## Honkytime

So ill soon be joining the audio-gd 15.32 club
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just waiting for my paypal account to hurry up and finish processing.


----------



## Honkytime

djinferno806 said:


> Figured as much, I mean it sucks all those guys importing 15.32's with cocaine packed inside. Lol..


 
 I hope mine might come with coke.... maybe not


----------



## DJINFERNO806

honkytime said:


> I hope mine might come with coke.... maybe not




I would be very dissapointed if yours did. I would request a refund for mine.

Edit: if anyone from the RCMP is reading... Jk... Lol. Last thing I need is police breaking my door down LOL.


----------



## undersys

I hope Kingwa won't mind me quoting him.
  
 Me :


> One other question I notice the Ref-5.32 has warranty sticker, what would happen if I wish to change DIR? Or DSP jumpers?


 
  
 Kingwa :


> There is no matter take off the chassis change the setting, the gear if fault not cause by users wrong operate, the warranty still active . Kingwa


 
  
 I assume it would be the same for all his gear including the NFB-15.32


----------



## Honkytime

djinferno806 said:


> I would be very dissapointed if yours did. I would request a refund for mine.
> 
> Edit: if anyone from the RCMP is reading... Jk... Lol. Last thing I need is police breaking my door down LOL.


 
 Just my luck... it will get seized at customs now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn me and my big mouth! and it had to be my 100th post that did it.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

honkytime said:


> Just my luck... it will get seized at customs now.:eek:  damn me and my big mouth! and it had to be my 100th post that did it.




Lmao can you imagine. That would be terrible.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Well seems like the 15.32 promo units are sold out.

We may see the price go up now like it did for the 11.32 when their promo units were sold out.

Glad I ordered when I did.


----------



## Honkytime

djinferno806 said:


> Well seems like the 15.32 promo units are sold out.
> 
> We may see the price go up now like it did for the 11.32 when their promo units were sold out.
> 
> Glad I ordered when I did.


 
 In that case I hope i got the last one then


----------



## Jobobee

Well, if I can get it at the promo price, then I will be a new owner soon! I asked Kingwa for a quote a few days ago, and he said $30, hopefully he'll honour that.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

$30 for the 15.32? Lol you mean $300?


----------



## Honkytime

djinferno806 said:


> $30 for the 15.32? Lol you mean $300?


 
 Damn that's almost better than getting your 15.32 full of contraband!


----------



## Jobobee

djinferno806 said:


> $30 for the 15.32? Lol you mean $300?


 

 Yeah, I typed it on my phone so I made a few mistakes...


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Thank god, I would have lost it if you got it that cheap AND with no coke!


----------



## Honkytime

So my Audio-GD NFB-15.32 Shipped today Yay! Hope to see it in a week or 2 will follow up when it gets here.


----------



## Jobobee

honkytime said:


> So my Audio-GD NFB-15.32 Shipped today Yay! Hope to see it in a week or 2 will follow up when it gets here.


I was told that they were out of stock until March...


----------



## rubinstein

jobobee said:


> I was told that they were out of stock until March...


 

 Yep. I ended up buying 11.32


----------



## DJINFERNO806

jobobee said:


> I was told that they were out of stock until March...




Ya because he ordered the last one lmao. He posted a while back he bought it. That's same day it went out of stock...

Blame Honkytime! Lol


----------



## Honkytime

djinferno806 said:


> Ya because he ordered the last one lmao. He posted a while back he bought it. That's same day it went out of stock...
> 
> Blame Honkytime! Lol


 
 Hey now....


----------



## Honkytime

The anticipation is killing me.... I'm so looking forward to getting my amp. Sorry to all that's got to wait till march to get there's...
  
 I'm remembering after my first post on head-fi now some one quoted "Sorry about your wallet" I didn't understand that then but i sure do now


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Where do you live? Once mine was shipped it took like 2-3 days to arrive. Super fast via DHL.


----------



## rubinstein

honkytime said:


> The anticipation is killing me.... I'm so looking forward to getting my amp.


 
  
 Do you have the tracking details? My 11.32 was shipped on Wednesday from Hongkong. I received an email from audio GD with tracking details on wednesday morning around 6.00 am (Italy time). I kept on tracking the package from time to time. The package was out for delivery on Friday morning at 10 am. I received it around 3 pm.
 Deutsche (German) Post (DHL) is very very quick and efficient.


----------



## Honkytime

rubinstein said:


> Do you have the tracking details? My 11.32 was shipped on Wednesday from Hongkong. I received an email from audio GD with tracking details on wednesday morning around 6.00 am (Italy time). I kept on tracking the package from time to time. The package was out for delivery on Friday morning at 10 am. I received it around 3 pm.
> Deutsche (German) Post (DHL) is very very quick and efficient.


 
 Yeah i got the details it left Hong Kong Saturday afternoon. I live in Calgary so not far off the beaten path. haven't checked the tracking today yet thou


----------



## Honkytime

djinferno806 said:


> Where do you live? Once mine was shipped it took like 2-3 days to arrive. Super fast via DHL.


 
 Good to know DJ probably get here tomorrow or Tuesday then.


----------



## rubinstein

honkytime said:


> Yeah i got the details it left Hong Kong Saturday afternoon. I live in Calgary so not far off the beaten path. haven't checked the tracking today yet thou


 

 You will receive it on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Ya I'm in Ontario so you being closer to the west coast should decrease your delivery time.

On another note, now that I've been burning in my 15.32, I don't ever have to go past 50% in low gain anymore. When I first got it, most music and games had to be around 65-75% on the POT to be at my desired level. I like loud lol. My tympanic membrane is not so sensitive I guess.

Regardless its kind of strange that the amount of power output or volume would change so much after 100+ hours.


----------



## Honkytime

Its funny thou i tracked it on the DHL website and for some reason it went to Cincinnati first.


----------



## rubinstein

honkytime said:


> Its funny thou i tracked it on the DHL website and for some reason it went to Cincinnati first.


 


> Cincinnati customs..... Have you seen any messages like, Customs status updated or Clearance processing complete or it could be just to transit.....
> My package route was, Hongkong  ==>  Leipzig, Germany ==> Bergamo, Italy (customs check and clearance was given) ==> reached the destination area ==> delivery of the package was made, after paying the duty.
> 
> How much was value of the product did you ask to state in the invoice? Based on the value of the product, you have to pay the duty.


----------



## Honkytime

rubinstein said:


> > Cincinnati customs..... Have you seen any messages like, Customs status updated or Clearance processing complete or it could be just to transit.....
> > My package route was, Hongkong  ==>  Leipzig, Germany ==> Bergamo, Italy (customs check and clearance was given) ==> reached the destination area ==> delivery of the package was made, after paying the duty.
> >
> > How much was value of the product did you ask to state in the invoice? Based on the value of the product, you have to pay the duty.


 
 yeah been threw at that at Cincinnati i just left it at the 80$ and asked DJ about it Before i bought it should be around the 30$ range i hope.


----------



## rubinstein

Invoice value was 80 US$ for me also. I paid about 34 Euros. Customs duty was about 24 Euros (22% of invoice value and shipping cost) and remaining was for DHL as administration fee. The customs clearance was very smooth because of DHL.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Ya audio GD forgets that 80 USD is not the same as 80 CDN, so customs automatically incurs tax and that leads DHL to charge you $20 in fees. Overall $28 something in extra fees.

Ya my 15.32 went to cincinatti too by air and then the rest of the way by truck.


----------



## Honkytime

My NFB-15.32 arrived today so excited! I don't know why but my customs fees where only $19.70 so less than i thought. Plugged it in installed the usb driver and wam no issues at all will update later after i tried my collection of headphones on it.
  
 posted a couple of pictures.


----------



## rubinstein

congrats


----------



## eastpac

Nice, looking forward to see how it compares against the magni


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Having listened to the magni/modi some time ago, I can say my 15.32 definitely sounds better than the stack did. I want to say it sounds less muddy in the lows than the stack did but its been a while. I think Honkytime would do it more justice with a side by side.

I don't understand why the COD fees were less for you. The value and tax should be the same. Unless you guys don't have provincial taxes out there?


----------



## Honkytime

djinferno806 said:


> Having listened to the magni/modi some time ago, I can say my 15.32 definitely sounds better than the stack did. I want to say it sounds less muddy in the lows than the stack did but its been a while. I think Honkytime would do it more justice with a side by side.
> 
> I don't understand why the COD fees were less for you. The value and tax should be the same. Unless you guys don't have provincial taxes out there?


 
 Yeah there's no provincial sales tax in Alberta  and i agree it sounds better than my titanium HD and magni. I do prefer my DT 880's with the Magni. I know they need a tube amp to shine properly but the magni seems to drive then better,even on high gain i can get the 15.32 to the 3 o'clock postion before it gets to loud and find the detail a bit better on the magni. The 15.32 really shines with my DT 770's and my HD518's. I find the details just that much better on the 15.32.
 I did do something thought that i thought id share If you decide to flash the USB firmware. BE REALLY CAREFUL and watch the video that explains how to do this properly. 
 If you do it wrong you can damage the firmware chip as i seem to have. There not expensive to replace at $1.50 USD but the 22$ shipping to get them here is. I've flashed many computer bios and SSD drives in my time and never had an issue. I emailed Kingwa about it and tried to fix it with his help but its toast. I must say he's very helpful guy. his typed english is a little hard to understand but i could understand it enough to do as he asked. The optical still works so i can still run the amp off the optical till my parts get here.


----------



## rubinstein

honkytime said:


> I did do something thought that i thought id share If you decide to flash the firmware. BE REALLY CAREFUL and watch the video that explains how to do this properly.
> If you do it wrong you can damage the firmware chip as i seem to have. There not expensive to replace at $1.50 USD but the 22$ shipping to get them here is. I've flashed many computer bios and SSD drives in my time and never had an issue. I emailed Kingwa about it and tried to fix it with his help but its toast. I must say he's very helpful guy. his typed english is a little hard to understand but i could understand it enough to do as he asked. The optical still works so i can still run the amp off the optical till my parts get here.


 
  
 Hiya, Honky time, I also installed the driver (11.32) in two laptops. However, I faced a problem to make the foobar working with "ViA directks Asio" as output. This problem was due to a voip software was opening along with windows start up. As soon as I disabled the opening voip software, the foobar started to work properly with ViA directks Asio. No other software (such as vlc player or skype or youtube) should use audio gd, if foobar has to work properly with ViA directks Asio as output.
  
 How did you damage the firmware of the chip?


----------



## DJINFERNO806

He's talking about updating the firmware on the USB chip by flashing it.

Not driver software installation.

2 different things.

I was under the impression that the 15.32 came updated with the latest firmware already for the via chip since it was released some time ago.

I guess I should look into this. What are the major differences with the new firmware I wonder.


----------



## rubinstein

thanks, I was trying to wake up..... while typing previous post.


----------



## Honkytime

djinferno806 said:


> He's talking about updating the firmware on the USB chip by flashing it.
> 
> Not driver software installation.
> 
> ...


 
 yeah there's a new 2014 beta version for the usb firmware and a beta driver. I wasn't playing attention enough to the video and miss the part about switching the file select screen to all files and installed the wrong file. then with some unfortunate luck i managed to hit the button on my power bar and shut the system down in the middle of the update. after restarting  the firmware update program will no longer find the USB device. i tried the 15.32 on my other two computers and it would notfind the usb on either of them as well.


----------



## rubinstein

honkytime said:


> yeah there's a new 2014 beta version for the usb firmware and a beta driver. I wasn't playing attention enough to the video and miss the part about switching the file select screen to all files and installed the wrong file. then with some unfortunate luck i managed to hit the button on my power bar and shut the system down in the middle of the update. after restarting  the firmware update program will no longer find the USB device. i tried the 15.32 on my other two computers and it would notfind the usb on either of them as well.


 

 Is this usb firmware applicable for all audio GD products? what is the improvement compared to older one?


----------



## Honkytime

rubinstein said:


> Is this usb firmware applicable for all audio GD products? what is the improvement compared to older one?


 
 There's a whole other thread about it here http://www.head-fi.org/t/638252/audio-gd-usb-32-firmware-drivers-and-feedback-thread
  
  just so we don't get off topic here. If you like the way it sounds i don't recommend it unless you fully understand the flashing process first.


----------



## rubinstein

thanks for the link.


----------



## SaLX

Genclaymore (_great_ Scottish name that): you are one of the few people to have ordered the TXCO upgrade _after _buying a unit - you said it smoothed things out - could you elaborate on that a little please? IE: does it make the 15.32 a little less bright; or dark (treble roll off); even warmer (low end strength), or does it reduce any perceptible harshness in the audio?
  
 Consensus is that it reduces jitter, however if your source is low jitter that ought not to matter really (and that's what Kingwa sort of stated on the website). I read a couple of comments (non Audio_gd related) that said TXCO is meant to help in cold temperatures (take that as you will)!


----------



## stephennic

salx said:


> Genclaymore (_great_ Scottish name that): you are one of the few people to have ordered the TXCO upgrade _after _buying a unit - you said it smoothed things out - could you elaborate on that a little please? IE: does it make the 15.32 a little less bright; or dark (treble roll off); even warmer (low end strength), or does it reduce any perceptible harshness in the audio?
> 
> Consensus is that it reduces jitter, however if your source is low jitter that ought not to matter really (and that's what Kingwa sort of stated on the website). I read a couple of comments (non Audio_gd related) that said TXCO is meant to help in cold temperatures (take that as you will)!


 

 Hi,
 I bought the TXCO in after I bought the unit. According to Kingwa it will takes quite a few hours to burn in as its not pre-burned in like the unit. I found generally it dosent change the tonal balance but it does make it sound slightlly smoother (not as harsh more musical) and it does open up the sound a bit more and the little details stand out more (a little cleaner, little more detail). The one thing i did notice the bass is tighter and punchier too. Initially when I put the TCXO in it was a little harsh but after 100 hours it smoothed out and had the above affect, so overall slightly smoother, cleaner sounding with a little more detail and better bass.
 I hope you didn't mind adding my 20c worth, I hope that helps.
 Cheers
 Steve.


----------



## genclaymore

salx said:


> Genclaymore (_great_ Scottish name that): you are one of the few people to have ordered the TXCO upgrade _after _buying a unit - you said it smoothed things out - could you elaborate on that a little please? IE: does it make the 15.32 a little less bright; or dark (treble roll off); even warmer (low end strength), or does it reduce any perceptible harshness in the audio?
> 
> Consensus is that it reduces jitter, however if your source is low jitter that ought not to matter really (and that's what Kingwa sort of stated on the website). I read a couple of comments (non Audio_gd related) that said TXCO is meant to help in cold temperatures (take that as you will)!


 
 Yea I realist the name was Scottish when you said it, but i orginally named my self after the explosive mine then the sword, For me the NFB15.32  used to be a bit too much in the highs, it toned it down, the Transparency was another thing I notice being improved as well as the bass and the sound stage being a tad wider..


----------



## SaLX

Thanks for the posting up your thoughts Steve/Gen - will be ordering up 2x TXCO's as soon as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Oh and yes we invented Golf, TV (arguably.. but there was screw all on), the telephone etc etc.. didn't invent antipersonal mines or the sword TBH. Getting pissed.. mmm not even that come to think of it. Oh well.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Glad I decided to grab the txco before it was shipped then. Sounds like a decent improvement.


----------



## Honkytime

Just wondering does anyone Else's 15.32 gets really warm? I'm surprised that they didn't put any vent holes in the top cover to expel some heat.


----------



## PurpleAngel

honkytime said:


> Just wondering does anyone Else's 15.32 gets really warm? I'm surprised that they didn't put any vent holes in the top cover to expel some heat.


 
 My NFB-15.32 gets warm, warmer then I would like, but not warm enough to really concern me.
 You could always try putting some passive heat sinks on top.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Oh ya mine gets warm too... Even just leaving it on when the PC is on. But its not too hot to touch, thats when I would be worried.


----------



## rubinstein

purpleangel said:


> Mine gets warm, warmer then I would like, but not warm enough to really concern me.
> You could always put some passive heat sinks on top.


 
  
 what are these passive heat sinks do you use? thanks


----------



## PurpleAngel

rubinstein said:


> What are these passive heat sinks do you use? thanks


 
 I'm not currently using any heat sinks on my NFB-15.32, but I have looked into it.
 I would not want to glue the heat sinks on top, but not sure how else to attach them.
 Guess i could just put down a bit of Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste and just lay the heat sink on top and hope they do not get knocked off.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

You are honestly going to get 0 benefit from putting heatsinks on the enclosure. The components that need them already have them. You can see when you open up the case. The power supply section is the most important and what generates most of the heat really.

Besides it will look ugly as heck.


----------



## Honkytime

found this on another thread. i think that's taking it a little far thou.


----------



## genclaymore

I wonder if that glued on or just placed on top, I do have a spare cpu hsf but i think that would just be silly. But one could always drill holes into their unit and then place fans inside then rig up a way to power the fans so they pull out the heat while the unit is on.


----------



## jeffreyw311

Heatsinks are kind of pointless without pressure on the intended component.  If that heatsink isn't clamping on the chassis, it probably wouldn't be doing very much to be honest. 
  
 If you're going to put passive on anything, you either clamp it on the intended item or use thermal tape.


----------



## HeretixAevum

Mine gets pretty hot, but no problems yet. I don't really care as long as it works.


----------



## Honkytime

So i got my firmware chips today (ordered extra just in case i wanted to be dumb again) wasn't a big deal to change.
  
 My NFB-15.32 USB connection is working flawlessly again. Yay!
 Now to see in my ears can tell the difference between USB and optical.


----------



## stephanus

I've just ordered the new TXCO chip for my 15.32. Could somebody please upload a picture and instructions how to replace it without harming the board or chip?
 Thank you!


----------



## genclaymore

The TCXO pops on out, the socket will have a notch like a U on the edge, When you look at the new TCXO you will see a circle on one side of it. Line the circle up with the notch on the socket, they both should be pointing the same way when you go to install it.


----------



## Honkytime

stephanus said:


> I've just ordered the new TXCO chip for my 15.32. Could somebody please upload a picture and instructions how to replace it without harming the board or chip?
> Thank you!


 

 Having never done it myself, I do know where it is and most likely it will just unplug. in the picture directly below the big blue transformer is a square silver box it will say TCXO on the top of it. so it's pretty easy to find after you take the top off.
 You might want to email kingwa about removing it. and be careful about ESD (Electronic Static Discharge). always unplug everything from the unit and ground yourself before sticking your fingers inside a static charge can damage the unit.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

So guys what are your opinions on the oversampling settings or the Filter settings? 

Im gonna do some testing soon but was wondering how you guys find them.


----------



## genclaymore

The best thing you can do is try out the settings and stick to the one that sound the way you like. I found that I like OS 4 Filter 1 over Filter 2. as I found Filter 2 to be a too much in the highs.


----------



## Honkytime

That's funny cause i prefer using OS 4 with the filter at 2. Mind you I use my DT 770's more than my DT 880's.


----------



## Steve-o27

Hello,
  
 I've recently switched platforms and my new motherboard no longer has a PCI slot so I had to ditch the Xonar ST.  I've been looking into a couple of USB DACs in the meantime and I've settled with this one, the Audio-GD NFB 15.32 with the TXCO upgrade, I've read good things about it, it seems a nice deal for $250 and everybody seems to like it. I have a rather simple question for those who have the DAC: Can I get sound through USB to the DAC no matter if I'm gaming or listening to music with foobar? I know I could manually switch between listening to music on USB vs. having data sent through SPDIF with my motherboard's output but it would be kind of nice to have only one cable running from my PC to my DAC, preferably USB. Is this possible? I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate x64, by the way.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## i019791

steve-o27 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've recently switched platforms and my new motherboard no longer has a PCI slot so I had to ditch the Xonar ST.  I've been looking into a couple of USB DACs in the meantime and I've settled with this one, the Audio-GD NFB 15.32 with the TXCO upgrade, I've read good things about it, it seems a nice deal for $250 and everybody seems to like it. I have a rather simple question for those who have the DAC: Can I get sound through USB to the DAC no matter if I'm gaming or listening to music with foobar? I know I could manually switch between listening to music on USB vs. having data sent through SPDIF with my motherboard's output but it would be kind of nice to have only one cable running from my PC to my DAC, preferably USB. Is this possible? I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate x64, by the way.  Thanks in advance.


 
 If you declare the external dac as default playback device (and thus not use your motherboard sound card), you will achieve it


----------



## Steve-o27

Interesting, I still want to use my onboard soundcard mainly for the microphone input since I do a lot of Skype calls with my friends and family.


----------



## HeretixAevum

Setting the 15.32 as your default playback device won't affect your microphone. Playback just means the device that lets you hear audio. Your microphone is a recording device.


----------



## Steve-o27

That's good to know, thank you. Are there any noticeable differences between using USB and SPDIF, considering that both are digital and have a decent quality cable connected to the PC?


----------



## Honkytime

steve-o27 said:


> That's good to know, thank you. Are there any noticeable differences between using USB and SPDIF, considering that both are digital and have a decent quality cable connected to the PC?


 
 None that i can hear with my ears. I only use the SPDIF for the 3D effects out of my Titanium HD running in game mode.


----------



## genclaymore

For me the USB input sound different then the optical, I can't explain it. but I use USB for every thing else and optical in when I gaming. I do have the TCXO Upgrade installed while using OS 4 Filter 1 , as Filter 2 has too much in the highs.


----------



## HeretixAevum

steve-o27 said:


> That's good to know, thank you. Are there any noticeable differences between using USB and SPDIF, considering that both are digital and have a decent quality cable connected to the PC?


 
 I bought a $15 optical cable, and not only did it sound audibly more transparent to me than the USB, but it got rid of all the annoying issues USB was giving me (stuttering issues and the general annoyances of using drivers etc). This surprised me as I didn't expect any differences.


----------



## PurpleAngel

steve-o27 said:


> I've recently switched platforms and my new motherboard no longer has a PCI slot so I had to ditch the Xonar ST.  I've been looking into a couple of USB DACs in the meantime and I've settled with this one, the Audio-GD NFB 15.32 with the TXCO upgrade, I've read good things about it, it seems a nice deal for $250 and everybody seems to like it. I have a rather simple question for those who have the DAC: Can I get sound through USB to the DAC no matter if I'm gaming or listening to music with foobar? I know I could manually switch between listening to music on USB vs. having data sent through SPDIF with my motherboard's output but it would be kind of nice to have only one cable running from my PC to my DAC, preferably USB. Is this possible? I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate x64, by the way.  Thanks in advance.


 
 A USB connection will bypass the sound card (on-board or add-on), but you can send music, listen to movies (in stereo) and gaming audio (in stereo), thru the USB, but it will be in 2-channel stereo audio, so no headphone surround sound.
 Where as S/PDIF (optical & coaxial) can work with the sound card (on-board or add-on), so you can take advantage of headphone surround sound.
 Personally I just use optical for everything, with the 15.32.


----------



## Steve-o27

I see... Personally I game quite a bit on my computer but I don't use any dolby headphone gimmick even when using my HD555s. Even when I had the ST I was using it in it's "purest" mode possible, with all of it's "sound enhancing" features turned off. I found out that using it so I could spacially position enemies more accurately and it also sounded better to my ears. Anyway, thank you every one for your fast and detailed responses, they did clear up my knowledge about the NFB 15.32. Once I get it I will probably A & B the different inputs and settle on one that's easy to use and doesn't give me a headache every 30 seconds because of flawed drivers. Can't wait to see the 15.32 back in stock.


----------



## migasson

Just got a second hand one to power my LCD-X's.. Now I know you can do better for my phones, but this does a great job for the measly sum I paid.
  
 One question though, the OS switch and filters do bugger all for the sound.. is this supposed to be a really subtle change, or am I going deaf, and there's a massive difference, and should stop paying silly money for headphones?!


----------



## HeretixAevum

I'm certain that the only changes that I _think _I can hear with the switches are placebo that would not stand up at all to a blind ABX style test. In short; "I don't hear s***, Cap'n!"


----------



## migasson

Thank god for that.. I'm pressing the buttons, and not much is happening!!!


----------



## genclaymore

It's not placebo to me even with the TCXO upgrade, it just only a few of the settings i can tell from mainly, OS4 Filter 1/2, OS 8 Filter 1, the rest I can't.  But I can clear tell between those 3 settings and the stock 2/3 setting,  OS 8 Filter 1 makes the Highs way too bright and detailed for me which one of the things I remembered from not liking it,There where others but the too much brightness is what stuck out because it hurt-ed my ear and bothered my left ear do to tinnitus and also the bass was too much, OS4 Filter 2 was almost perfect but had a tad too much brightness in the highs but it was transparent and natural and the bass was tight. Wheres OS4 Filter 1 is perfect for me as compared to the stock 2/3 and 4/2, it Total Natural while still being Transparent with the same tight base but with smooth detail high's and i notice the sound stage was better then both OS4/Filter 2 and stock. Where the stock 2/3 is Warmest.  The other OS and Filter settings didn't sound any diff to me like they didn't work,but these did. I not about to close my eyes and try to switch the settings around, I go by my ears and I can easily tell when something changed or is off and I know what I heard and didn't hear and i know it wasn't a placebo. I can't stand OS 8 Filter 1 and I don't like the Stock OS 2 Filter 3 setting.


----------



## migasson

genclaymore said:


> It's not placebo to me even with the TCXO upgrade, it just only a few of the settings i can tell from mainly, OS4 Filter 1/2, OS 8 Filter 1, the rest I can't.  But I can clear tell between those 3 settings and the stock 2/3 setting,  OS 8 Filter 1 makes the Highs way too bright and detailed for me which one of the things I remembered from not liking it,There where others but the too much brightness is what stuck out because it hurt-ed my ear and bothered my left ear do to tinnitus and also the bass was too much, OS4 Filter 2 was almost perfect but had a tad too much brightness in the highs but it was transparent and natural and the bass was tight. Wheres OS4 Filter 1 is perfect for me as compared to the stock 2/3 and 4/2, it Total Natural while still being Transparent with the same tight base but with smooth detail high's and i notice the sound stage was better then both OS4/Filter 2 and stock. Where the stock 2/3 is Warmest.  The other OS and Filter settings didn't sound any diff to me like they didn't work,but these did. I not about to close my eyes and try to switch the settings around, I go by my ears and I can easily tell when something changed or is off and I know what I heard and didn't hear and i know it wasn't a placebo. I can't stand OS 8 Filter 1 and I don't like the Stock OS 2 Filter 3 setting.


 
 Ok, I've stuck it on your favoured settings, will listen to that for a week, then I'll change it about, if my brain has accustomed to those settings, it should stand out if there's a notable difference.. ie. I should fatigue fast.. I'll report then. Regardless, it's a cracking buy, particularly second hand


----------



## sicbud

Hello all,
  
 I'm interested in purchasing this (once they are back in stock), but was wondering if anyone has paired this dac/amp with the HE-400s?  I'm still in the process of reading through this thread so I apologize if it's already been asked.
  
 This dac/amp combo interests me because I can use the optical-in port with my soundcard to achieve the surround sound capabilities in games, but I still want to make sure this setup will sound great with music and want to make sure I'm getting something that pairs well with my headphones.


----------



## PurpleAngel

sicbud said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing this (once they are back in stock), but was wondering if anyone has paired this dac/amp with the HE-400s?  I'm still in the process of reading through this thread so I apologize if it's already been asked.
> 
> This dac/amp combo interests me because I can use the optical-in port with my soundcard to achieve the surround sound capabilities in games, but I still want to make sure this setup will sound great with music and want to make sure I'm getting something that pairs well with my headphones.


 
  
 My NFB-15.32 seems to drive all my headphones just fine.


----------



## Angerer

Anyone used this cool piece of kit with a pair of HD600s?
  
 Looking for an upgrade over 02 Amp + D2X dac.
  
 I know a couple of dudes on here who have, just wanting more info.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Sargatanas

would this amp serve me well paired up with denon Ah 7100, ath m50s, senn hd650, and westone w40's. i listen to 95% metal. need good impactfull punch bass. want to hear solid kick drum


----------



## HeatFan12

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleAngel

Months ago I tried updating the firmware in my NFB-15.32, not sure if it worked or not.
 Is there anyway to be able to check the version number of the firmware?


----------



## DivineCurrent

Is there any difference or improvement of the new NFB-15 (2014) than the 15.32? I checked the Audio-GD website, and for the NFB-15, the url still has nfb 15.32 in it, so I would assume it's basically the same thing just updated?


----------



## PurpleAngel

The Audio-GD NFB-15 does not have the filter switches the 15.32 has.
 I got the feeling 15.32 owners rarely used the filter switches, I know i do not use them.


----------



## DivineCurrent

purpleangel said:


> The Audio-GD NFB-15 does not have the filter switches the 15.32 has.
> I got the feeling 15.32 owners rarely used the filter switches, I know i do not use them.


 
 Ah, ok. So do you think the 15.32 sounds warm like the audio-gd website says the WM8741 chip is? I have just purchased the ODAC+O2 and I would like something else too with a little more bass and maybe just a tad more treble.


----------



## Brooko

purpleangel said:


> The Audio-GD NFB-15 does not have the filter switches the 15.32 has.
> I got the feeling 15.32 owners rarely used the filter switches, I know i do not use them.


 
  
 Actually the -15 had the switches from it's release.  It was the -12 and 12.1 that didn't (they were precursor to the 15).  Difference between the 15.1 and 15.32 is simply in the USB output stage.
  
  


achelgeson said:


> Ah, ok. So do you think the 15.32 sounds warm like the audio-gd website says the WM8741 chip is? I have just purchased the ODAC+O2 and I would like something else too with a little more bass and maybe just a tad more treble.


 
  
 I have the 12.1 (older brother of the 15 series).  I think Audio-gd described the 12.1 pretty well:
 "Neutral but smoothness sounding ,it doesn't sound skeletal or digital (or metallic). There's meat aplenty on them bones . It's a sigma-delta DAC chip implementation without the dryness, neutrality without the emotional disconnection"
  
 My take on it is that it is actually pretty neutral - but has more body to the sound.  I don't see it as overly bass tilted.  Purple can give you a good idea on what he thinks because he owns the 15.  I'd bet they sound pretty much the same as the 12 though - and it's definitely not dry or thin.  I love my 12!


----------



## PurpleAngel

brooko said:


> Actually the -15 had the switches from it's release.  It was the -12 and 12.1 that didn't (they were precursor to the 15).  Difference between the 15.1 and 15.32 is simply in the USB output stage.


 
  
 I was referring to the OS/Filter switches on the front panel, my NFB-15.32 has them, the Audio-GD website shows the new NFB-15 no longer has the front panel OS/filter switches.
 I was not trying to refer to the internal digital filters


----------



## Brooko

purpleangel said:


> I was referring to the OS/Filter switches on the front panel, my NFB-15.32 has them, the Audio-GD website shows the new NFB-15 no longer has the front panel OS/filter switches.
> I was not trying to refer to the internal digital filters


 
  
 Gotcha - I hadn't noticed they took the switches off the front panel with the 2014 version (wonder why?).  I see they still have the internal jumpers though. Thanks Purple - I wouldn't have picked it up.
  
 How would you describe the sound of your 15.32 compared to anything else you owned?  My 12.1 might have a hint of warmth - but I've never thought of it as overly warm .....


----------



## PurpleAngel

brooko said:


> Gotcha - I hadn't noticed they took the switches off the front panel with the 2014 version (wonder why?).  I see they still have the internal jumpers though. Thanks Purple - I wouldn't have picked it up.
> 
> How would you describe the sound of your 15.32 compared to anything else you owned?  My 12.1 might have a hint of warmth - but I've never thought of it as overly warm .....


 
  
 Audio-GD uses the same picture for the front panel of the new NFB-11 and NFB-15, I'm assuming because the front panels are exactly the same.
 My NFB-15.32 is the only DAC/amp I use, it replaced my Essence STX (AD797BR).
 It was only this last Tuesday that was finally able to get the 15.32's USB to work.
 Months back I had tried updating the firmware, I might have done something wrong in the setting, but now the USB works 
 In general I like that I bought it, It has a "black" background, where as my STX would seem to pick up a little "electrical noise" in the background from the computer.
 Music does sound good, guess i do feel the "warmth" from the 15.32.


----------



## HeretixAevum

I would need to do an A to B test with another source to really quantify the warmth of my 15.32, but I do very much like the sound of this amp. My DT880s don't sound quite as cold and clinical as I was expecting them to, that might be thanks to this amp.


----------



## genclaymore

purpleangel said:


> The Audio-GD NFB-15 does not have the filter switches the 15.32 has.
> I got the feeling 15.32 owners rarely used the filter switches, I know i do not use them.


 
 I used to use them alot when I had a DT880 premium 600 and the top 3 I used i could tell the difference between them, And used  8:2 when I had a A900X, and 4:2 when I had the DT880 premium 600's. But when I move to the Beyerdynamic T90 I used 4:3 until I got a little dot MKII and then they all was slightly different then each other so I kept it on 8:2 which where I notice it slightly in my favor. Could been a placebo effect on the switches or it could be long usage which caused it to become slightly noticeable but it strange that it depended on the headphones I was using and even after having a tube amp. But it depended on what type of music I was listening to, to notice the difference any way.
  
  


brooko said:


> Actually the -15 had the switches from it's release.  It was the -12 and 12.1 that didn't (they were precursor to the 15).  Difference between the 15.1 and 15.32 is simply in the USB output stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Actually the 12.1 had the switches on the front because I remember looking at the 12.1 but couldn't afford it at the time and ending up with a NFB12.0 that had the dip switches inside that I got cheap from another user.


----------



## Wheezy

Got my 15.32 Friday.  Though I'm a bit skeptical still about burn-in I'm still trying to reserve final judgment until it has a couple of weeks of solid use.  So far I have mixed feelings comparing it to the sound my grados have plugging into my bose computer speakers.  Mids and highs are noticeably clearer and crisper.  The sound is more open and less muddled.  But bass is pretty lacking in comparison.  I boosted the bass up in the Foobar EQ a little and it helped but still doesn't have the impact and fullness that I have with the Boses.


----------



## Wheezy

Here's a picture of what mine looks like - no buttons on the front for filter settings and some small ventilation holes in the top and bottom.


----------



## DivineCurrent

wheezy said:


> Here's a picture of what mine looks like - no buttons on the front for filter settings and some small ventilation holes in the top and bottom.


 
 Ah, ok, that looks exactly like the NFB-15 on the audio-gd website. I'm assuming it would be pretty much the same sound too.


----------



## PurpleAngel

wheezy said:


> Got my 15.32 Friday.  Though I'm a bit skeptical still about burn-in I'm still trying to reserve final judgment until it has a couple of weeks of solid use.  So far I have mixed feelings comparing it to the sound my Grados have plugging into my bose computer speakers.  Mids and highs are noticeably clearer and crisper.  The sound is more open and less muddled.  But bass is pretty lacking in comparison.  I boosted the bass up in the Foobar EQ a little and it helped but still doesn't have the impact and fullness that I have with the Boses.


 
  
 Have you plugged your Bose computer speakers into the NFB-15.32's line-output (RCA) jacks?
 Should make the Bose speakers sound nice (better).
  
 There is a possibility the Bose computer speakers headphone output has a high impedance, which might have caused your 32-Ohm Grados to have a bloated (louder, less detailed) bass.


----------



## Wheezy

purpleangel said:


> Have you plugged your Bose computer speakers into the NFB-15.32's line-output (RCA) jacks?
> Should make the Bose speakers sound nice (better).
> 
> There is a possibility the Bose computer speakers headphone output has a high impedance, which might have caused your 32-Ohm Grados to have a bloated (louder, less detailed) bass.


 
 I haven't tried powering the speakers by the amp, I'll see how it sounds.  Bose doesn't publish exact specs so I don't know what impedance it has.
  
 I listened to test tones this morning with my grados plugged into the audio-gd.  200 hz and below was very quiet, I don't think I could hear anything at 100 or below.  With Grados plugged into the Boses 200 Hz sounded about the same volume as 1k.  When I get a chance I'm going to bring the Audio-GD into my work and measure the output plotted vs frequency.


----------



## PurpleAngel

wheezy said:


> I haven't tried powering the speakers by the amp, I'll see how it sounds.  Bose doesn't publish exact specs so I don't know what impedance it has.
> 
> I listened to test tones this morning with my Grados plugged into the audio-gd.  200 hz and below was very quiet, I don't think I could hear anything at 100 or below.  With Grados plugged into the Boses 200 Hz sounded about the same volume as 1k.  When I get a chance I'm going to bring the Audio-GD into my work and measure the output plotted vs frequency.


 
  
 I'm assuming your using self-powered Bose speakers, so connecting the NFB-15.32's line-output (RCAs) jacks to the line-input jacks on the Bose should easily work, "impedance" should not be an issue, as this is different from a headphone jack connection.


----------



## Ron12

User manual of the newest NFB-15 suggests you could theoretically still modify the sound through internal jumpers: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Use.htm
  
 See this image of the NFB-12 for a better idea:


----------



## Ron12

Looking for a 230V compatible NFB-15.32 with TCXO upgrade included... If you have one, please check this classified and PM me!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/722739/wtb-audio-gd-nfb-15-32-230v-with-tcxo-upgrade


----------



## willmax

Hi guys, I just finished reading up through all of the 15 pages on this thread and from what I gathered this Dac/amp seems like a great unit at just under $300 price tag.
 I've recently acquired a pair of LCD2 rev.2 and have since been on the hunt for a nice solid state amp to drive them.
 Sorry if I missed something but there does not seem to be a lot of impressions about how the NFB-15 pairs with LCD2 rev.2 so far.
 At the moment I'm using a Schiit Modi as a DAC and powering the LCD2 with either a Magni or LD I+.  Both amps seem to work reasonably well with the LCD2, but I feel I could do better with a small upgrade.
 So if some of you guys could chime in with your own experience how the NFB-15 pairs with headphones such as LCD2, HD650 and D7000 that would be greatly appreciated and would help me decide if I should go forward with this upgrade.
  
 In the meantime I'm also considering Audio GD NFB-11 or Matrix M-Stage, however I don't want to have to spend any more money if the cost is not justified.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## PurpleAngel

willmax said:


> Hi guys, I just finished reading up through all of the 15 pages on this thread and from what I gathered this Dac/amp seems like a great unit at just under $300 price tag.
> I've recently acquired a pair of LCD2 rev.2 and have since been on the hunt for a nice solid state amp to drive them.
> Sorry if I missed something but there does not seem to be a lot of impressions about how the NFB-15 pairs with LCD2 rev.2 so far.
> At the moment I'm using a Schiit Modi as a DAC and powering the LCD2 with either a Magni or LD I+.  Both amps seem to work reasonably well with the LCD2, but I feel I could do better with a small upgrade.
> ...


 
  
 I would say to spend the extra and get the NFB-11 (355+shipping), to make sure the upgrade is worthwhile.
 I'm guessing once you get the NFB-11, you should be able to sell off the Modi, Magni & LD1+.
 Use the NFB-11's USB for music and it's S/PDIF for gaming.


----------



## willmax

purpleangel said:


> I would say to spend the extra and get the NFB-11 (355+shipping), to make sure the upgrade is worthwhile.
> I'm guessing once you get the NFB-11, you should be able to sell off the Modi, Magni & LD1+.
> Use the NFB-11's USB for music and it's S/PDIF for gaming.


 

 Did you have any actual hands on experience with the LCD2 and NFB-11? The reason I ask is because your signature shows only NFB-15 so is there any particular reason why you chose it instead of NFB-11? Thanks


----------



## PurpleAngel

willmax said:


> Did you have any actual hands on experience with the LCD2 and NFB-11? The reason I ask is because your signature shows only NFB-15 so is there any particular reason why you chose it instead of NFB-11? Thanks


 
  
 While the NFB-15.32 (NFB-15) is considered more "musical", the NFB-11 is considered to offer a little better detail.
 For me I usually use my AT (Audio Technica) headphones with my NFB-15.32 and the ATs are already fairly musical, so I'm thinking I might have benefited a little more if I had gotten the NFB-11.


----------



## ESSA

hey
  
 thinking of    buying the GD NFB-15 2014 version but had few question before i ordered it.
  
 will this DAC/AMP drive the AKG Q701 and could i hook up the KRK Rokit 5 g3 studio monitors with any problems.


----------



## Ron12

essa said:


> hey
> 
> thinking of    buying the GD NFB-15 2014 version but had few question before i ordered it.
> 
> will this DAC/AMP drive the AKG Q701 and could i hook up the KRK Rokit 5 g3 studio monitors with any problems.


 
  
 1) Yes, it will drive the Q701 absolutely fine. It should even be a very nice match soundwise.
  
 2) Yes, you can easily connect your Rokit monitors using the DAC OUT outputs (to UNBALANCED inputs of your KRK monitors using an rca cable)...
  

  
 ...and then you will simply switch between headphone output and DAC OUT output using the OUTPUT switch (HP for the headphones and VARIABLE or FIXED for the monitors)


----------



## ESSA

wow you don't know how long ive been searching for a solution with so many combination its so confusing for newbie like me was also  considering another budget option would be the Yulong D100 , It has XLR output in addition to RCA.But i would need an amp like the o2 , the amp part of the D100 is so-so.


----------



## ESSA

guys been on their website what is this 9 types digital filter user settings about and from the custom option im i will be choosing the TCXO wright?


----------



## Honkytime

essa said:


> guys been on their website what is this 9 types digital filter user settings about and from the custom option im i will be choosing the TCXO wright?


 
 The filters just change the sound slightly the NFB - 15 uses pins with jumper connectors so its set it and forget it. The NFB - 15.32 had switches that you could change the filters on the front of amp.
 As for the TCXO i went for the upgrade, don't know if it sounds any different as i didn't get the basic TCXO to compare it to.


----------



## i019791

There are indeed 9 different settings of digital filter, but their sound differences were too subtle for me and at the end I left the default setting - which was also convenient in that it did not restrict the sampling rate to 96 or 48 KHz as some of the other filters.
 I suggest you get the TCXO, if only for peace of mind, as it is not expensive and some users have reported an improvement with it.


----------



## ESSA

guys got  email reply back from audio GD they asked We will declare the items value low to *USD100  *(exclude shipping cost)   on the invoice for customs, if you want declare different value please inform .
 ive never bought from aboard i live in the uk so what should i declare how does this work?
  
 and which one isthe uk power cord pic 1  and 4 look the same, i think its pic 1  http://www.audio-gd.com/Cable%20Type.jpg
  
  

*SUM (USD)  *（Include Paypal 3.7% +USD0.3 handling charge)*$303.5*
  
 303.5 including shipping and Audio-gd 10th anniversary ,5% OFF


----------



## PurpleAngel

essa said:


> guys got  email reply back from audio GD they asked We will declare the items value low to *USD100  *(exclude shipping cost)  on the invoice for customs, if you want declare different value please inform .
> I've never bought from aboard i live in the uk so what should i declare how does this work?
> 
> and which one is the UK power cord pic 1  and 4 look the same, i think its pic 1  http://www.audio-gd.com/Cable%20Type.jpg
> ...


 
  
 In general there is usually good feedback with Audio-GD.
 There is some issues with getting the 32-bit/384k VIA drivers working, but it's VIA that writes the drivers, not Audio-GD.
  
 If Audio-Gd declare only 100 USD value, it should keep the VAT (Value added Tax) low that you pay for importing it to Europe.


----------



## ESSA

so should i leave it to 100 usd ? still dont understand how this works so when i pay 303.5 + shipping and plus the import VAT?  how do i work this out and can you explain to me like i said first time buying from abroad.   
  
 nvm im just going order it and see what import VAT they charge shouldn't be much.


----------



## PurpleAngel

essa said:


> So should i leave it to 100 USB ? still don't understand how this works so when i pay 303.5 + shipping and plus the import VAT?  how do i work this out and can you explain to me like i said first time buying from abroad.
> 
> nvm im just going order it and see what import VAT they charge shouldn't be much.


 
  
 No one will know you paid 303.5 for the Audio-GD.
 The paperwork shipping with the Audio-GD claims $100, not 303.5.
 So the import fee (VAT) will be based on a value of $100.


----------



## ESSA

wow Kingwa English is really bad i asked him question and after 20 mins get  reply back with wrong answer, was just asking him what the total amount was and he replied back with  "Yes , our account only accept USD." lol 
  
 is this guy the owner , he needs to employ some who can write and speak English, their website is pretty bad as while with English grammar.   
  
 update: finally we got there ive ordered it


----------



## Boogirl

Hi. I was wondering if anyone on this forum has experience using the the Audio-GD NFB-15.32 (or the 11.something model) with AKG Q701s. Any advice would be appreciated as I am new to this game and am looking for a good headphone amp to pair with my AKGs Q701s.


----------



## Brooko

I've owned the K701, K702 and Q701 - and paired them all with an NFB-12 (the 15 series is basically the old 12 with a new USB controller and other small improvements).  I found the NFB-12 to be a wonderful match with the AKG's - plenty of body, and enough current to allow for an even frequency response (including a natural bass response).
  
 Although I've gone onto slightly higher end headphones - I've still seen no need to change the NFB-12 yet.  I've never felt it was holding me back.  Really good DAC and amp IMO.


----------



## Boogirl

brooko said:


> I've owned the K701, K702 and Q701 - and paired them all with an NFB-12 (the 15 series is basically the old 12 with a new USB controller and other small improvements).  I found the NFB-12 to be a wonderful match with the AKG's - plenty of body, and enough current to allow for an even frequency response (including a natural bass response).
> 
> Although I've gone onto slightly higher end headphones - I've still seen no need to change the NFB-12 yet.  I've never felt it was holding me back.  Really good DAC and amp IMO.


 
 Thank for this information. I'm definitely new at this game and all help is appreciated. Am in the process of seeking out a first DAC/Amp to pair with my Q701s.
 Initially had my sights set on the Modi/Vali stack as heard lots good things specifically about how it pairs with the Q701s but I am put off mainly due to the lack of input options on the Modi. Also inclined to think that the praises the stack gets is more to do with the Vali and less the Modi. Anyhow, having come across NFB-15 and 11 have to say that I am very drawn to the variety of input options it offers, specifically both Optical and USB. 
  
Any advice on the musical differences between the NFB-15 compared with the Modi/Vali stack would be greatly appreciated, especially in regards to driving AKG Q701s!


----------



## Brooko

Maybe best bet would be to try the Q701 appreciation thread - and see if anyone has compared both.  Unfortunately I haven't had the pleasure of trying any Schiit products - but looking forward to trying a Bifrost / Asgard 2 / Valhalla 2 combo one of these days .....


----------



## cel4145

boogirl said:


> Anyhow, having come across NFB-15 and 11 have to say that I am very drawn to the variety of input options it offers, specifically both Optical and USB.[/SIZE]




The outputs are also very helpful as well. Since you said you are new to headphone gear, if you decide you want to later on try a tube amp or use your DAC with some speakers, the variable/fixed output would be very helpful


----------



## HeatFan12

cel4145 said:


> The outputs are also very helpful as well. Since you said you are new to headphone gear, if you decide you want to later on try a tube amp or use your DAC with some speakers, the variable/fixed output would be very helpful


 
  
  
 Indeed!
  
 Very convenient.  I have the LDI+ connected to the 11.32 with some Grados right now.
  
 How are you liking the DX50 cel4145?
  
  
*@Boogirl- *I own the NFB15.1 and the NFB11.32 and both sound great.  I have plugged many headphones into each of them and have never been let down with the sound.  It drives them all great.
  
 I don't own the Q701s unfortunately so can't comment on that pairing.  The Vali did interest me and seems great as a hybrid, however I never pulled the trigger.  With either A-GD you would have some room for upgrades if you so desire in the future (connecting a tube amp to either one...maybe even the Vali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 Cheers!


----------



## escobar090

Just ordered the 2014 version of the NFB15. Cant wait to try them with my new HE-4. Been listening with an iBasso D7 and it does not sound as nearly as good as i think they should.


----------



## cel4145

heatfan12 said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Very convenient.  I have the LDI+ connected to the 11.32 with some Grados right now.




I made the mistake of going with the O2/ODAC at first, and then realized that it's best to get a setup that has some kind of preouts or line out. 




heatfan12 said:


> How are you liking the DX50 cel4145?




Quite nice


----------



## HeatFan12

escobar090 said:


> Just ordered the 2014 version of the NFB15. Cant wait to try them with my new HE-4. Been listening with an iBasso D7 and it does not sound as nearly as good as i think they should.


 
  
 Nice!  Congratz escobar......
  
 That is a headphone I have been really curious about.  Been following that thread.  Let us know how it drives them.
  
 A buddy brought over his HE-500s a while back with his NFB-10 and that combo was great.  I also plugged them into my NFB-15.1 and it spanked them.  Great sound!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  


cel4145 said:


> I made the mistake of going with the O2/ODAC at first, and then realized that it's best to get a setup that has some kind of preouts or line out.
> Quite nice


 
  
  
 Yeah, the A-GD stuff is really versatile indeed.
  
 Glad you are enjoying the DX50.
  
 I plugged her into the NFB-3 & C-2 amp via coax last week:


----------



## cel4145

heatfan12 said:


> Yeah, the A-GD stuff is really versatile indeed.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying the DX50.
> 
> I plugged her into the NFB-3 & C-2 amp via coax last week:




Nice! Waiting on a 6 ft coaxial so I can plug mine into my AVR in my living room system


----------



## escobar090

It seems like Audio-gd has nice products for the price. How come it's not so talked about around here? Somehow i've taken some leaps of faith on the headphone audio, for example, I got a Fischer Audio FA011 (My first pair of hp) when everyone on that price would have recommended grado's.
  
 I did not regret it one bit, I even got to try them both.
  
 So, i'm hoping the NFB 15 would be a nice choice as well.


----------



## PurpleAngel

escobar090 said:


> It seems like Audio-gd has nice products for the price. How come it's not so talked about around here? Somehow I've taken some leaps of faith on the headphone audio, for example, I got a Fischer Audio FA011 (My first pair of hp) when everyone on that price would have recommended Grado's.
> 
> I did not regret it one bit, I even got to try them both.
> 
> So, I'm hoping the NFB 15 would be a nice choice as well.


 
  
 The Audio-GD hardware is talked about on Head-Fi, there is just a lot of other hardware that can also be talked about, on Head-Fi.


----------



## HeatFan12

cel4145 said:


> Nice! Waiting on a 6 ft coaxial so I can plug mine into my AVR in my living room system


 
  




  
  
  


escobar090 said:


> It seems like Audio-gd has nice products for the price. How come it's not so talked about around here? Somehow i've taken some leaps of faith on the headphone audio, for example, I got a Fischer Audio FA011 (My first pair of hp) when everyone on that price would have recommended grado's.
> 
> I did not regret it one bit, I even got to try them both.
> 
> So, i'm hoping the NFB 15 would be a nice choice as well.


 
  
 A-GD products are talked about quite often, however they are scattered throughout the sub-forums.  They originally started in the dedicated source sub-forum, then the full-size headphone amp sub then computer audio etc.
  
 Great products indeed.
  
  


purpleangel said:


> The Audio-GD hardware is talked about on Head-Fi, there is just a lot of other hardware that can also be talked about, on Head-Fi.


 
  
  
 LOL......Indeed!
  
 When I first joined head-fi there were like 10 headphones, two dacs, five portable amps and like seven full-size headamps that we all discussed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I should have run away when I had the chance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Cheers!


----------



## willmax

^^^Hey HeatFan12, a couple years ago I was in the market for a pair of studio monitors and after reading about your experience with the Rokit speakers it helped me a lot and I ended up getting a pair of Rokit 6 which I absolutely adore so thank you for that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Now, I know you've been an Audio GD user for a while and I was wondering if you could possibly do a quick comparo' of your NFB11 and NFB15 please? Which one do you think would pair better with LCD2 rev2, D7000, HD650?
  
 Your opinion/advice is highly appreciated.
 Cheers


----------



## HeatFan12

willmax said:


> ^^^Hey HeatFan12, a couple years ago I was in the market for a pair of studio monitors and after reading about your experience with the Rokit speakers it helped me a lot and I ended up getting a pair of Rokit 6 which I absolutely adore so thank you for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hey willmax,
  
 Thanks!!!
 Glad to hear you are enjoying the 6s.  Mine are still rockin' and I love 'em.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Out of those three phones, I own the 650s.  Have the D5000s though, but no LCDs.
  
 I'll give it a whirl with the D5000s and 650s.


----------



## willmax

heatfan12 said:


> Hey willmax,
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> ...


 

 No worries HeatFan, I look forward to reading your impressions!
 Cheers


----------



## HeatFan12

willmax said:


> No worries HeatFan, I look forward to reading your impressions!
> Cheers


 
  
  
 Hey will,
  
 Well, have had the NFB-15.1 and NFB-11.32 runnin' all day plugging the HD650s and D5000s between them.  They are in different rooms, so I even had a nice workout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've had both phones and both DACs for a good while so know the sigs and can especially tell on the Denons if the bass gets loose and the spectrum seems all over the place (not being driven fully).  No probs there with either.  The HD650 got equally spanked with everything nice and tight with both devices.
  
 The 15.1 has a more 'cozy' presentation (we use the word 'warm' way too much..lol), whereas the 11.32 is a detail monster without being piercing.  But both are detailed indeed and let the phones sound like they are supposed to.  If you like the signature of your phones, you will truly enjoy the overall presentation.
  
 Now, I don't own the LCDs or D7000s so I really can't advise on those.  A while back a buddy brought over his HE-500s and on both devices they sounded very good, fwiw.
  
 I have a tube hybrid (LDI+) connected to the 11.32 and an SP Extreme connected to the 15.1 and both setups sound delicious as well if you ever want to give them some tube love (no tube love today, just straight booty solid state..lol).
  
 I have tried many phones on both devices the last couple years Will and really have to say I have never been disappointed with what both bring to the table.  I am an Ultrasone freak as well and both those devices are my 'go-to' first.  You really can't go wrong with either purchase.
  
 *Both were used with usb input (my 15.1 has the TE8802 usb and the 11.32 has the USB32).  I also used the coax input on the 15.1 for a little while.  All lossless files, no EQ.
  
 Don't know what type of music you listen to Will.  I put a bit of each of my preferred genres-  house, trance, dub, rock, metal, hip-hop.
  
 Cheers!!!
  
 The NFB-15 in the little corner of love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Boogirl

brooko said:


> I've owned the K701, K702 and Q701 - and paired them all with an NFB-12 (the 15 series is basically the old 12 with a new USB controller and other small improvements).  I found the NFB-12 to be a wonderful match with the AKG's - plenty of body, and enough current to allow for an even frequency response (including a natural bass response).
> 
> Although I've gone onto slightly higher end headphones - I've still seen no need to change the NFB-12 yet.  I've never felt it was holding me back.  Really good DAC and amp IMO.


 
Purchased the NFB 15 (including TCXO upgrade) to be be shipped out on Friday and absolutely can't wait to pair this with my Q701s. Took a lot of searching forums and posting questions to even come across the Audio GD NFB series, before I finally decided on the NFB 15 as opposed to the 11, so thanks everyone for you help.
  
 I'm no SQ expert obviously, but I'll be comparing the Audio GD NFB 15 to my Cambridge 550a Integrated Amp. There's some debate as to whether the headphone jack of a stereo integrated compares with that of a dedicated H/P amp so I look forward to conducting my very own first experiment . I doubt the Cambridge 550a will stand a chance against the NFB 15 though!


----------



## Brooko

Congrats - I hope you enjoy it.  I still love my NFB-12, and one of the main reasons I haven't gone more expensive is that I've never really felt the need to.  You may be surprised that there may not be a huge jump in quality over your Cambridge 550a - I've often found when people start talking about huge differences between DACs and amps, in reality the changes are subtle.  People look for 'night and day' differences - but it's best to take your time getting used to the various nuances of any new pieces of audio gear, and then start forming opinions once you've had it a while.
  
 The one thing you can be assured of though is that the NFB 15 will have more than enough current to drive the AKG really well.
  
 Let us know your thoughts in due course


----------



## escobar090

I guess i should not be worried but i got an email where they told me my NFB15 has shipped but they'll give me the tracking number later. 
  
 Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Brooko

If you ordered direct from Audio-gd, I wouldn't worry too much about it.  If you haven't heard anything from them by Monday - send them a little reminder.
  
 They were great to deal with when I bought my NFB-12


----------



## PurpleAngel

escobar090 said:


> I guess i should not be worried but i got an email where they told me my NFB-15 has shipped but they'll give me the tracking number later.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


 
  
 I personally have never heard anything negative said about Audio-GD, when it comes to shipping.
 Could be one person is in charge of the shipping stuff and has not got around to sending the tracking number to the customers.


----------



## Honkytime

escobar090 said:


> I guess i should not be worried but i got an email where they told me my NFB15 has shipped but they'll give me the tracking number later.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


 
 i wouldn't worry to much either there a reputable company i have ordered a few pieces from them and never had any issues and my 15.32 arrived in 4 days from Hong Kong. My schitt magni from California took 3 weeks and cost about the same in import fees.


----------



## Boogirl

brooko said:


> Congrats - I hope you enjoy it.  I still love my NFB-12, and one of the main reasons I haven't gone more expensive is that I've never really felt the need to.


 
 Thank you. Really impressed with how efficient the Audio GD team has been with their email correspondence and also getting unit assembled and sent. 
Although I must say I'm a bit confused as to how they shipped unit out so soon, which was about 2 days. After all, doesn't the website state that once the purchase is made they then assemble the unit and then burn it in for 100 hours before dispatch? 
Well 100 hours is 4 days if I am not mistaken, which means must already have some NFB 15s ready made to be shipped before I even ordered. This can surely be the only explanation!
  
  
 Either way, my NFB 15 left Hong Kong this evening and is presumably already in the process of being flown to UK so I am very pleased about that. The DHL tracker too is great. 
  
  
 Silly question, but should I continuously leave NFB 15 power switched on? I'm wondering this because I learned somewhere that amps don't like to be switched on and off, therefore it's best to always leave the power switched on, even when not in use.


----------



## Brooko

boogirl said:


> Silly question, but should I continuously leave NFB 15 power switched on? I'm wondering this because I learned somewhere that amps don't like to be switched on and off, therefore it's best to always leave the power switched on, even when not in use.




Good question actually. I know some people who are proponents of leaving amps on - but the unit does get reasonably warm, and I don't imagine all the heat would be good for it long term. I turn mine off when I'm not using it. No issues for me so far and I've had the unit around 2 years or more


----------



## willmax

heatfan12 said:


> Hey will,
> 
> 
> Well, have had the NFB-15.1 and NFB-11.32 runnin' all day plugging the HD650s and D5000s between them.  They are in different rooms, so I even had a nice workout.
> ...


 

 Thank you HeatFan for posting your impression about both amps, I used to have a D5000 so I can sort of draw a comparison from your opinion with the D5000 from both Audio GD dac/amps. I'm a late adopter of the Audeze phones but I must say I like it a lot, if you still haven't tried any of the LCDs I reckon you should give them a go.
 As of lately I've been considering possibly getting a balanced dac/amp option and therefore interested in the Audio GD NFB-28, not sure when I will be able to pull the trigger though and whether I should just skip the entry level options like NFB-11/15 and go straight to the giant NFB-28.


----------



## Boogirl

NFB 15 arrived in UK today.
 Just had to pay £19​.00 customs fee. Sucks big time!


----------



## escobar090

boogirl said:


> NFB 15 arrived in UK today.
> Just had to pay £19​.00 customs fee. Sucks big time!:mad:




Im afraid its gonna happen the same to me. Did they call you or contact you in any way to let you know?


----------



## Honkytime

escobar090 said:


> Im afraid its gonna happen the same to me. Did they call you or contact you in any way to let you know?


 
 mine showed up at the door and was pay us 20$ please.so no dont think they'll call you.


----------



## escobar090

honkytime said:


> mine showed up at the door and was pay us 20$ please.so no dont think they'll call you.


 
 I'm tracking mine every 10 minutes, but its finally in my country hopefully i'll get it tomorrow or Tuesday.
  
 Are you happy with the NFB15? What can you tell us about it.


----------



## Honkytime

escobar090 said:


> I'm tracking mine every 10 minutes, but its finally in my country hopefully i'll get it tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> Are you happy with the NFB15? What can you tell us about it.


 
 I think you'll be happy with the NFB-15. I have the NFB-15.32 and Mines been excellent so far with enough power to power all my headphones.I would say that its a neutral sounding amp/dac as i don't find any coloration.i been using mine lately as a DAC as i recently bought a Audio GD ROC SA Amp.


----------



## Boogirl

Received my NFB 15 early this afternoon. Yey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Was just wandering about the gain setting. If I can get my Q701s up to an acceptable volume on the low gain setting then I presume there is no need to change it to high gain?
 Basically, what is the advantage to either the low gain of high gain option?
  
 And now for a silly question; I'm going to hook up my Audio NFB 15 via the DAC out to my Cambridge 550a (I think this makes the unit a pre amp). Does the DAC out have to go into the AUX input at the back of my Cambridge amp or can it go into any of the inputs such as CD, DVD, etc?


----------



## Brooko

Advantage is headroom for harder to drive headphones. My general rule of thumb is to leave it on low gain as long as I'm not going past 12-1pm on the pot. I do use high gain for my passive near field monitors - because on low gain there is simply not the volume needed.


----------



## Honkytime

boogirl said:


> Received my NFB 15 early this afternoon. Yey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes any RCA input will do. the CD one is probably the best choice.


----------



## Boogirl

honkytime said:


> Yes any RCA input will do. the CD one is probably the best choice.


 
 Thank you.


----------



## PurpleAngel

boogirl said:


> Received my NFB 15 early this afternoon. Yey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you want to invest into "Premium" low costing RCA to RCA cables.
 6ft Premium 2 RCA Plug/2 RCA Plug M/M 22AWG Cable - Black 
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021814&p_id=2864&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Boogirl

About the NFB 15 DAC:
  
 Before purchasing the NFB 15 I would hook my Xbox 360 via the AV component directly into the back of my Cambridge 550a stereo integrated amp, which drives dynaudioAcoustic speakers.
  
 After receiving my NFB 15, the first thing I did was link it to my Xbox using the optical option, and then routed the NFB 15 via the RCA DAC out to the Cambridge 550a. 
  
 What can I say... The sound I am now hearing is completely transformed by using the NFB 15 DAC instead of the Xbox 360 DAC. I mean, honestly, I'm not exaggerating here - it is a drastic improvement!
  
My initial intention was - and still is - to plug my Q701s directly into the NFB 15. I have little doubt that the Q701s will sound amazing this way, but also having realised just how amazing the Cambridge 550a sounds when fed by a NFB 15 DAC signal, I'm now actually wondering whether the Q701s would sound equally amazing out of the Cambridge 550a headphone jack (as opposed to the the NFC 15 headphone jack)?
  
 I can't wait to find out for myself once I finally receive the Q701s, but maybe someone can give me a heads-up?


----------



## escobar090

Just got the 2014 version of this AMP and it's great, it drives really well my HE-4 which i was driving from an iBasso D7 (not good combination).
  
 Really detailed, i don't think adds anything of its own it let's the HP shine, no distortion and now I can hear some bass I did not hear before.
  
 I'm really happy with the purchase, really recommended for hard to drive headphones, my HE-4 reaches more than comfortable hearing levels at 1o'clock at high gain.


----------



## Change is Good

I, too, have recently ordered the NFB-15 2014. How long does it usually take for it to arrive to the US?


----------



## escobar090

change is good said:


> I, too, have recently ordered the NFB-15 2014. How long does it usually take for it to arrive to the US?


 
  
 I do not know, I'm from Chile and it took about 2 weeks


----------



## Honkytime

change is good said:


> I, too, have recently ordered the NFB-15 2014. How long does it usually take for it to arrive to the US?


 
 I got mine to Alberta Canada in 4 days after it said it was shipped.


----------



## Change is Good

Thanks for the info, guys! Can't wait


----------



## PurpleAngel

change is good said:


> I, too, have recently ordered the NFB-15 2014. How long does it usually take for it to arrive to the US?


 
  
 My NFB-15.32 took about 5 days, shipped from Hong Kong (Audio-GD) to the San Francisco Bay Area (me).


----------



## eedc

Anyone tried the NFB-15 2014 with the HD700's before? Was looking into the Aune X1 Pro or Aune T1, but some members recommended me to look into the NFB-15, and judging from the reviews, this is a great little amp/dac. My budget for now is $300.
  
 I tried the HD700 with the Aune X1 Pro and really liked how it sounded, so if someone has had the chance to listen to both of these amps, I love to hear your thoughts.
  
 Edit: Can someone also please explain the difference between the NFB-11 and NFB-15 and how it effects the sound?
  
 Edit 2: Went back a few pages (16& 18 for those interested) and read the reviews and difference between 11 and 15 by Heat fan and Purple. Think I will be going with the NFB-11's after reading those...but then again A little warmness from the 15 sounds pretty good too since the HD700's are very detailed already.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Brooko

I had the HD700 and NFB-12 (basically same model as NFB-15, but with older USB implementation).  They go well together.  Plenty of resolution and din't feel I was missing anything.  The entry point Audio-gd gear is very good IMO.  I've hung onto my '-12' even after going to the T1.  It does everything I want, and so far haven't felt the need to upgrade.


----------



## eedc

brooko said:


> I had the HD700 and NFB-12 (basically same model as NFB-15, but with older USB implementation).  They go well together.  Plenty of resolution and din't feel I was missing anything.  The entry point Audio-gd gear is very good IMO.  I've hung onto my '-12' even after going to the T1.  It does everything I want, and so far haven't felt the need to upgrade.




When you say t1 do you mean the Aune t1? If so, what would you say is the biggest difference between the t1 and NFB-12?


----------



## Honkytime

eedc said:


> When you say t1 do you mean the Aune t1? If so, what would you say is the biggest difference between the t1 and NFB-12?


 
 Pretty sure he's referring to his headphones Beyerdynamics T1's


----------



## Honkytime

eedc said:


> Anyone tried the NFB-15 2014 with the HD700's before? Was looking into the Aune X1 Pro or Aune T1, but some members recommended me to look into the NFB-15, and judging from the reviews, this is a great little amp/dac. My budget for now is $300.
> 
> I tried the HD700 with the Aune X1 Pro and really liked how it sounded, so if someone has had the chance to listen to both of these amps, I love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> ...


 
 I haven't tried the NFB-15.32 with the HD700's but I have tried it with all my headphones in my list and it drives them all just fine and i'm really impressed with the sound quality


----------



## eedc

honkytime said:


> Pretty sure he's referring to his headphones Beyerdynamics T1's




Oh lol.

Did you ever had a chance to use the 11's before?


----------



## Change is Good

Wow, my unit just came in. That was EXTREMELY fast!


----------



## Change is Good




----------



## IBIubbleTea

Hey, What is better? o2 + odac or this, the NFB-15.32. I can get the NFB for about $20 cheaper to ship to Canada, not sure about the import taxes on both.


----------



## PurpleAngel

ibiubbletea said:


> Hey, What is better? O2 + ODAC or this, the NFB-15.32. I can get the NFB for about $20 cheaper to ship to Canada, not sure about the import taxes on both.


 
  
 The NFB-15 (newer revision of the NFB-15.32) comes with more feature, like 3 digital inputs (vs ODAC is USB only)
 and the NFB-15 comes with a separate (2-channel) line-output, for speakers or other.
 The NFB-15 might be considered a little more musical, to where as the ODAC (with O2) might offer a little better detail.
  
 When Audio-GD ships you the $270(?) NFB-15, it will list the value, with the shipper, as $100.
 So you would only pay an import tax (into Canada) for a $100 value, not a $270 value.


----------



## IBIubbleTea

purpleangel said:


> The NFB-15 (newer revision of the NFB-15.32) comes with more feature, like 3 digital inputs (vs ODAC is USB only)
> and the NFB-15 comes with a separate (2-channel) line-output, for speakers or other.
> The NFB-15 might be considered a little more musical, to where as the ODAC (with O2) might offer a little better detail.
> 
> ...


 
 Do the sound signatures change? (Bass, mids and treble)
  
 NFB15 $250 + $30 shipping.
 o2 + odac $274.95 + $22.70 shipping.
 All in USD.
  
 I swear it's going to cost around $360 CAD with shipping and taxes..


----------



## PurpleAngel

ibiubbletea said:


> Do the sound signatures change? (Bass, mids and treble)
> 
> NFB15 $250 + $30 shipping.
> o2 + odac $274.95 + $22.70 shipping.
> ...


 
  
 There are some O2/ODACs built into one unit, might be a little cheaper.
  
 If I'm understanding your question, sound signatures will not really change.


----------



## IBIubbleTea

purpleangel said:


> There are some O2/ODACs built into one unit, might be a little cheaper.
> 
> If I'm understanding your question, sound signatures will not really change.


 
 Like one of the guys who sell the o2 + odac said, "Yes, ours will increase your bass response 10 fold and increase the sibilance. Ours also has smoother highs and faster mids."


----------



## Honkytime

ibiubbletea said:


> Do the sound signatures change? (Bass, mids and treble)
> 
> NFB15 $250 + $30 shipping.
> o2 + odac $274.95 + $22.70 shipping.
> ...


 
 if you get the txco upgrade on the nfb-15 yes it will run you about 350 canadian


----------



## IBIubbleTea

honkytime said:


> if you get the txco upgrade on the nfb-15 yes it will run you about 350 canadian


 
 Seeing you live in Canada and have the NFB15, do you mind me asking how much import taxes and duties did have to pay? also what shipping company was it when it arrived at your door, Canada post?


----------



## Honkytime

ibiubbletea said:


> Seeing you live in Canada and have the NFB15, do you mind me asking how much import taxes and duties did have to pay? also what shipping company was it when it arrived at your door, Canada post?




The import charges for me where 20$ at the door in Alberta another fellow head fire in ontario bought his at the same time as me paid 25$ so I seems to very by province and mine came by Dhl and was at my house in 4 days


----------



## Change is Good

I had them lower the value to $50, which resulted in no import charge in the US. I think they normally set the value at $100.


----------



## Uri Cohen

After having mine for over a year it is still a keeper.  I only use it for USB from my computer and it is top notch for the price.  I think the Compass 2 with the Dual WM8741 is better sounding than the 15.32 but to me it is like 10-15% more in performance.  If you can't get the Compass 2 but you still want a Dual WM8741 setup, you can't get better than the 15.32.


----------



## EpicHobo1

I've had the NFB-15.32 for a few weeks, and it is working fine, except for the fact that I get a random blue screen about once a day whenever I play audio. I am connected via USB. It's certainly because of the driver, but I absolutely need it in order to use my NFB-15.32 with USB. I have tried switching USB port but the problem still occurs. Did anyone have the same problem? If so, how did you fix it? 
  
 A few information:
 - I am not using the original cable that came with the product it because it was too short.
 - I'm using Windows 7
 - Blue screen can happen at any time when I play audio, mostly when I pause and unpause a Youtube video or open a video/audio file.
  
 Here is a picture of the blue screen error if it can be of any use:

 Help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## PurpleAngel

epichobo1 said:


> I've had the NFB-15.32 for a few weeks, and it is working fine, except for the fact that I get a random blue screen about once a day whenever I play audio. I am connected via USB. It's certainly because of the driver, but I absolutely need it in order to use my NFB-15.32 with USB. I have tried switching USB port but the problem still occurs. Did anyone have the same problem? If so, how did you fix it?
> 
> A few information:
> - I am not using the original cable that came with the product it because it was too short.
> ...


 
  
 As a long shot.
 Have you tried using the k-Lite package, from Codecguide.com for playing videos?
 And tried Foobar2000 for playing audio files?


----------



## EpicHobo1

purpleangel said:


> As a long shot.
> Have you tried using the k-Lite package, from Codecguide.com for playing videos?
> And tried Foobar2000 for playing audio files?


 
 I've been using combined community codec pack (CCCP) + media player classic for videos and Zune for audio files. I don't think changing codecs would completely solve the problem since it also crashes on YouTube.


----------



## Honkytime

Have you tried switching USB ports? I had This issue a few times and it quit after switching USB ports


----------



## EpicHobo1

honkytime said:


> Have you tried switching USB ports? I had This issue a few times and it quit after switching USB ports


 
 Well I haven't tried all of them, only 3. Everytime I get a blue screen I switch port, so it can take some time. 
  
 I uninstalled the driver and installed the new one "For the products shipping since 14th.Aug. 2014" from this link: http://audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
  
 My product shipped before august 14th so I don't know if it's bad? Will it affect the sound in any way?


----------



## Honkytime

epichobo1 said:


> Well I haven't tried all of them, only 3. Everytime I get a blue screen I switch port, so it can take some time.
> 
> I uninstalled the driver and installed the new one "For the products shipping since 14th.Aug. 2014" from this link: http://audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
> 
> My product shipped before august 14th so I don't know if it's bad? Will it affect the sound in any way?




Yes it would affect it cause it will not match the firmware on the on board firmware chip you need to match the driver to the USB firmware.


----------



## hucifer

Hey guys. I got a tip from another Head-Fier about Audio-GD so today I went down a store near me which had both the NFB-11 and NFB-15 in stock and did some testing. I'd read beforehand that the Sabre chip in the NFB-11 was considered to be more detailed and the WM8741 in the NFB-11 was smoother but I was keen to find out for myself.
  
 I blind tested them side by side (_well, sort of blind because from the front they look almost identical and I didn't know which was which_)  and A-B'ed a variety of different tracks for over an hour with my HD 600s. The funny thing was that almost straight away I thought the NFB-15 sounded the most detailed of the two! The NFB-11 sounded smoother and the trebles a touch recessed so I was sure that it was the NFB-15! I did a classic double-take when I finally checked the back of each unit for the model numbers! I guess I'm lucky that the cheaper one sounds better to my ears 
  
 Anyway I am very happy with the performance so far and at its price point the NFB-15 offers great value. The only thing that's not so great are the USB drivers but I've got them working without any problems now. I have the 26th May - 14th Aug revision.


----------



## Change is Good

^Nice! You really do get more value out of Audio-gd products. I wish I had bought one when I first started this hobby...

And, yeah, I wish driver installation was simpler. Got it working, though, after a while of figuring out how to...


----------



## Kamakahah

change is good said:


> ^Nice! You really do get more value out of Audio-gd products. I wish I had bought one when I first started this hobby...
> 
> And, yeah, I wish driver installation was simpler. Got it working, though, after a while of figuring out how to...


 
  
 Have you tried it using the optical out? 
 My current  Desktop(My own custom build) with Windows 7 is about 4 years old. USB audio and it don't seem to get along very well. Tried every fix in the book and finally gave up. The only time it doesn't give me issues is when playing music through foobar with wasapi. I don't encounter the issue using optical. 
  
 Also, did you straight up ask them to have the value lowered? I might do the same just to be safe.
  
 Anyway, can't decide if I want to go with the NFB-15 or the NFB-10.33. It's a pretty big price hike to a balanced rig. Not sure if it'll be worth it. 


hucifer said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for this. If I do decide to go with a single-ended unit, this has made my decision easier.


----------



## Change is Good

kamakahah said:


> Have you tried it using the optical out?
> My current  Desktop(My own custom build) with Windows 7 is about 4 years old. USB audio and it don't seem to get along very well. Tried every fix in the book and finally gave up. The only time it doesn't give me issues is when playing music through foobar with wasapi. I don't encounter the issue using optical.
> 
> Also, did you straight up ask them to have the value lowered? I might do the same just to be safe.
> ...




No, haven't tried optical because my laptop doesn't have the output. I have read, however, that it is rather enjoyable an may be better than USB. You can't go wrong with this baby.

And, yes, I asked them to lower the value and they gladly did so


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

hucifer said:


> Hey guys. I got a tip from another Head-Fier about Audio-GD so today I went down a store near me which had both the NFB-11 and NFB-15 in stock and did some testing. I'd read beforehand that the Sabre chip in the NFB-11 was considered to be more detailed and the WM8741 in the NFB-11 was smoother but I was keen to find out for myself.
> 
> I blind tested them side by side (_well, sort of blind because from the front they look almost identical and I didn't know which was which_)  and A-B'ed a variety of different tracks for over an hour with my HD 600s. The funny thing was that almost straight away I thought the NFB-15 sounded the most detailed of the two! The NFB-11 sounded smoother and the trebles a touch recessed so I was sure that it was the NFB-15! I did a classic double-take when I finally checked the back of each unit for the model numbers! I guess I'm lucky that the cheaper one sounds better to my ears
> 
> Anyway I am very happy with the performance so far and at its price point the NFB-15 offers great value. The only thing that's not so great are the USB drivers but I've got them working without any problems now. I have the 26th May - 14th Aug revision.


 
 you can always send them email asking for newer firmware and enjoy the latest driver version
 imo, it kept getting better with newer driver, just like you got free upgrade model for free ^__^
 i used to have very first nfb15.32 unit (just sold it for another audiogd products, but really miss it sound to me it even best the nfb28 which i also owned and sold)
 i upgrade and downgrade firmware from version 1 to 11.3 many times without any trouble


----------



## faisal2003456

hucifer said:


> Hey guys. I got a tip from another Head-Fier about Audio-GD so today I went down a store near me which had both the NFB-11 and NFB-15 in stock and did some testing. I'd read beforehand that the Sabre chip in the NFB-11 was considered to be more detailed and the WM8741 in the NFB-11 was smoother but I was keen to find out for myself.
> 
> I blind tested them side by side (_well, sort of blind because from the front they look almost identical and I didn't know which was which_)  and A-B'ed a variety of different tracks for over an hour with my HD 600s.


 
 Hey hucifer. I'm probably going to get the same desktop setup you have (already got the HD 600), so thanks for the write-up. I'm curious about a few things though and I'd appreciate it if you could enlighten me.

 Between the NFB-15 & 11 when paired with the HD 600:

 a) What were the differences in the sound sig? I love a warm signature, but I'm a little worried about getting a veil from the combination of a warm amp (NFB-15) and warm headphones.
 b) What were some of the differences you noticed in the sound-stage?

 You probably don't remember all too well, but any input is great. Cheers.


----------



## hucifer

faisal2003456 said:


> Hey hucifer
> 
> 
> Between the NFB-15 & 11 when paired with the HD 600:
> ...




I didn't take notes or anything so this is about all I recall about the differences in sound :

A) the NFB-15 was a little warmer but not by a huge amount. The main difference for me was that I found the NFB-11 to be less detailed. I know this goes against common opinion about these two amps but that's what I heard. Neither sounded veiled at all. 

B) soundstage and imaging were equally good on both.


----------



## faisal2003456

hucifer said:


> I didn't take notes or anything so this is about all I recall about the differences in sound :
> 
> A) the NFB-15 was a little warmer but not by a huge amount. The main difference for me was that I found the NFB-11 to be less detailed. I know this goes against common opinion about these two amps but that's what I heard. Neither sounded veiled at all.
> 
> B) soundstage and imaging were equally good on both.


 

 Thanks. After reading a bit more, I think I'm going to get the NFB-15 now.

 Does anyone have the 35W upgrade? I asked them what it does in an e-mail and they said _"The 35W transformer make the sound improve on the rich and powerful." _It's a free upgrade now, so I'm wondering if I should add it in or am I going to get distortion and noise?


----------



## Honkytime

faisal2003456 said:


> Thanks. After reading a bit more, I think I'm going to get the NFB-15 now.
> 
> Does anyone have the 35W upgrade? I asked them what it does in an e-mail and they said _"The 35W transformer make the sound improve on the rich and powerful." _It's a free upgrade now, so I'm wondering if I should add it in or am I going to get distortion and noise?


 
 more power always a good thing!


----------



## Jakkal

Can someone make a comparison between O2+Odac and NFB-15? Is it NFB-15 much better?
 Also will I have problem driving sensitive IEM's with NFB-15? Is it too powerful for them?
 Thanks


----------



## jaxz

Hi. Anyone can feed me with some impressions of Hifiman HE-500/HE-4 with NFB 15? Sonically, power related, sinergy?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Ron12

jakkal said:


> Can someone make a comparison between O2+Odac and NFB-15? Is it NFB-15 much better?
> Also will I have problem driving sensitive IEM's with NFB-15? Is it too powerful for them?
> Thanks


 
  
 Much better? No. Better? Depends on your tastes more than anything... NFB-15 is going to be warmer-sounding (forgiving, full bass) while O2+ODAC more analytical-sounding (detail extractor, tight bass).
  
 NFB-15 has a gain switch, with 0db (1x) gain => ideal for powering IEMs. However, it could theoretically happen that you will run into problems with some very sensitive IEMs - not in terms of power, but in terms of potentiometer's tracking (channel imbalances).
  


jaxz said:


> Hi. Anyone can feed me with some impressions of Hifiman HE-500/HE-4 with NFB 15? Sonically, power related, sinergy?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 NFB-15 will work great with HE-4 (power as well as synergy)... And nicely with HE-500 as well (power) unless you want to tighten up the bass and make HE-500 more clear-sounding overall (in that case, NFB-11 is going to synergize better).
  
 However, I would expect your EF5 + ODAC combo to be at least on the same level of performance... Not exactly an upgrade or something like that.


----------



## jaxz

ron12 said:


> NFB-15 will work great with HE-4 (power as well as synergy)... And nicely with HE-500 as well (power) unless you want to tighten up the bass and make HE-500 more clear-sounding overall (in that case, NFB-11 is going to synergize better).
> 
> However, I would expect your EF5 + ODAC combo to be at least on the same level of performance... Not exactly an upgrade or something like that.


 
 Hi Ron. Thank You. I been following you in the HE-4 thread. Very nice mod guides. I'm happy with the ODAC/EF5 combo for mi Hifimans but i want to try some audio gd stuff. I'm trying to choose between the 11 or 15.
  
 The NFB 11 will deliver different flavor from the HP out, and i can feed the EF5 from the line-out to change the sound. The NFB 15 es closer to my current setup. Options...
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Ron12

jaxz said:


> Hi Ron. Thank You. I been following you in the HE-4 thread. Very nice mod guides. I'm happy with the ODAC/EF5 combo for mi Hifimans but i want to try some audio gd stuff. I'm trying to choose between the 11 or 15.
> 
> The NFB 11 will deliver different flavor from the HP out, and i can feed the EF5 from the line-out to change the sound. The NFB 15 es closer to my current setup. Options...
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
 What about to try Compass2 and buy both dual-WM8741 and ES9018 DAC boards for it? This way, you will basically get both NFB-15 and NFB-11 in a single package... with better amp section and line input, therefore you will have plenty of options how to combine these devices (you can use Compass2 as a DAC-only as well as a AMP-only part of your chain... and switch both DAC boards easily for different flavours).
  
 Btw, if you don't want to spend on Compass2, I would buy the NFB-15 personally... HE-4 will definitely benefit from it and HE-500 are not dark-sounding headphones (with stock cable and in stock form, they are a little bit brighter than neutral) therefore NFB-15 will work as well IMHO.


----------



## jaxz

ron12 said:


> What about to try Compass2 and buy both dual-WM8741 and ES9018 DAC boards for it? This way, you will basically get both NFB-15 and NFB-11 in a single package... with better amp section and line input, therefore you will have plenty of options how to combine these devices (you can use Compass2 as a DAC-only as well as a AMP-only part of your chain... and switch both DAC boards easily for different flavours).
> 
> Btw, if you don't want to spend on Compass2, I would buy the NFB-15 personally... HE-4 will definitely benefit from it and HE-500 are not dark-sounding headphones (with stock cable and in stock form, they are a little bit brighter than neutral) therefore NFB-15 will work as well IMHO.


 
  
 My current budget it's not that great. Besides, it will be my first audio gd device. I'm aware of ¿common? problems with drivers/noise/pops and clicks with audio gd dac/amps. I want to give a try to audiogd, but at the entry level.  Given my current setup, which will be best sidegrade, the 11 or the 15?


----------



## Ron12

jaxz said:


> My current budget it's not that great. Besides, it will be my first audio gd device. I'm aware of ¿common? problems with drivers/noise/pops and clicks with audio gd dac/amps. I want to give a try to audiogd, but at the entry level.  Given my current setup, which will be best sidegrade, the 11 or the 15?


 
  
 Considering your budget and needs, I would personally stay with what you have and save up a bit to afford Compass2 with both ES9018 and WM8741 DAC boards...
  
 ...however, if you absolutely feel the need to purchase something from Audio-GD, I would spend my money on NFB-15 with TCXO upgrade - it's going to work with both headphones and what's better - you have a chance to slightly influence its sound via internal jumpers (you open the NFB-15 casing and use jumpers in order to change oversampling and DAC filter options). There are 9 different combinations and each will sound slightly different. The differences are not large (subtle) but it's fun to play with and find the most suitable combination - some are smoother and warmer, some are sharper and brighter-sounding.
  
 Btw, congrats for your headphones... Both HE-4 and HE-500 are beasts. I have modification guides for both, PM me if you want to get a link to HE-500 guide.


----------



## jaxz

ron12 said:


> Considering your budget and needs, I would personally stay with what you have and save up a bit to afford Compass2 with both ES9018 and WM8741 DAC boards...
> 
> ...however, if you absolutely feel the need to purchase something from Audio-GD, I would spend my money on NFB-15 with TCXO upgrade - it's going to work with both headphones and what's better - you have a chance to slightly influence its sound via internal jumpers (you open the NFB-15 casing and use jumpers in order to change oversampling and DAC filter options). There are 9 different combinations and each will sound slightly different. The differences are not large (subtle) but it's fun to play with and find the most suitable combination - some are smoother and warmer, some are sharper and brighter-sounding.
> 
> Btw, congrats for your headphones... Both HE-4 and HE-500 are beasts. I have modification guides for both, PM me if you want to get a link to HE-500 guide.


 
 Once again, thank you very much. I'm leaning towards the NFB15. Conquerator2 suggested me the same path. Yeah, i like very, very much the Hifiman headphones. I had the HE-400/300 before the HE-500. I got an open box/demo HE-4 from a local distributor at a very nice price last month.


----------



## DreamKing

Hello, I'm lost as to what to choose between 11.32 or NFB-15.32 for the Hifiman HE-560 (if they can be driven by these) or the latest LCD-2's (fazor)? Does anyone have any experience with pairing either of them with those headphones? I'm pretty sure they have the same amp but just differ in dac, Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jaxz

I can't find the TCXO upgrade for NFB 15 in the audiogd page. Maybe this upgrade is standard (included) for the 2014 model now?


----------



## audidym

jaxz said:


> I can't find the TCXO upgrade for NFB 15 in the audiogd page. Maybe this upgrade is standard (included) for the 2014 model now?


 
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Custom.htm
  
 Only 35W transformer Upgrade is FREE !!


----------



## Kamakahah

I ordered the NFB-15 2-3 days ago. It came with the free 35W transformer upgrade for free. Picked up the TXCO upgrade because why not? It's only a few dollars more, and then I don't have to play the "what if?" game. 
 Sadly, I've been informed by AGD that Chinese customs is cracking down and as a result there are substantial delays. They said up to 10 additional days. I chose DHL shipping btw. 
 They vaguely mentioned something about using TNT instead. There is a gap in our communication, and I'm currently try to decipher what the customer service rep is trying to say. 
  
 Hopefully you guys have better luck when you get around to placing your order.


----------



## jaxz

audidym said:


> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Custom.htm
> 
> Only 35W transformer Upgrade is FREE !!




Thank you.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

I wish the Audio-GD 15 has an analog RCA input to bypass the DAC so you can have the option to use other sources using RCA. The other DAC/AMP has this feature like the Matrix M-Stage USB.


----------



## Ron12

goldenboyxd said:


> I wish the Audio-GD 15 has an analog RCA input to bypass the DAC so you can have the option to use other sources using RCA. The other DAC/AMP has this feature like the Matrix M-Stage USB.


 
  
 You need Compass2 w/ dual WM8741 board to get NFB-15's sound with RCA inputs.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

ron12 said:


> You need Compass2 w/ dual WM8741 board to get NFB-15's sound with RCA inputs.


 
 I'll check that out. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Kamakahah

Here's an update to what I posted yesterday. Seems that they took the liberty to ship via TNT. It cost them and extra $5, which they covered.

Their customer service has been excellent. It has been four days from the time that I ordered and they just sent me the tracking number at about 1:30am California time. The unit arrived at my door at 8am, lol. It was a pleasant surprise.

My twins have me locked down away from my office, so I hooked it up to a Fiio X3 upstairs with a coax cable. Sounds fantastic. I'm certain I'll feel the same after the honeymoon phase.

Everything in the box was flawless. No dings or scratches. The QC on the build is excellent. I don't think I'll be missing my M/M stack anytime soon.


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

kamakahah said:


> Here's an update to what I posted yesterday. Seems that they took the liberty to ship via TNT. It cost them and extra $5, which they covered.
> 
> Their customer service has been excellent. It has been four days from the time that I ordered and they just sent me the tracking number at about 1:30am California time. The unit arrived at my door at 8am, lol. It was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> ...


 
 thats quick T__T
 mine has been hold at dhl for about 1 weeks without any updates after agd noticed the package has been shipped


----------



## jaxz

I think DHL charges extra fees for handling and for customs processing (at least for my country). I will order trough EMS shipping.


----------



## jaxz

Ok. Order was placed. TCXO upgrade included. The waiting it's begun.


----------



## robotz

ibiubbletea said:


> Hey, What is better? o2 + odac or this, the NFB-15.32. I can get the NFB for about $20 cheaper to ship to Canada, not sure about the import taxes on both.


 

 The NFB-15 is far superior to the O2-Odac from every point of view:
  
 full transistors discrete analogue stage design VS. opamps design;
 high quality integrated power supply VS. cheap wall adapter power supply;
_dual_ WM8741 Wolfson flagship Dac chips VS. _single_ not-flagship ES9023 Sabre;
 optical, coaxial and usb input VS. only usb input;
 superior Via VT 1371 usb receiver with 32/192 capability VS. Tenor TE7022L 24/96; 
 2650 mW headphone output power at 32 ohm VS. about 600 mW at 32 ohm (declared);
 superior building quality and testing of the AGD.
  
 All this at practically the same price, only some $ more for the Audio-GD
 As you can see there is a night and day difference and, most important, while O2/Odac can still sound good, Audio-GD sounds better, for sure.
 Sorry for the O2/Odac fans.  
  
 P.S.: Ohh, the NFB-15 is not small and portable like the O2/Odac, I admit it ...


----------



## Honkytime

jaxz said:


> Ok. Order was placed. TCXO upgrade included. The waiting it's begun.


 
 Grats! welcome to the club


----------



## Kamakahah

I didn't want to jump the gun without putting some solid testing time on the NFB-15, but it seems to have solved my USB audio issues I was having with the M/M stack.
 When using the USB M/M stack, I would get stutters often. It would happen in games, watching videos through any browser or movies. The only time it was unaffected was using Foobar2k /w WASAPI. Then it played music flawless. 
  
 I tried everything to fix the problem. I updated every driver on my pc. I verified settings in the OS and in BIOS. Did every check and solution for possible DPC latency. Changed usb cables. Tried different power adapters. I could go on and on. The hours I spent trying to fix the issue before finally giving up are much higher than I'd like to admit. My solution was to listen to music with foobar2k, play games through optical to a DSS, and not watch movies/videos on my computer if it was going to annoy me. That worked fine, but wasn't ideal.
  
 The NFB-15 has solved the problem completely. I've ran it through every setup I can do. I tried it with headphones, IEMs and my powered monitors. Tried all the different inputs. Hooked up my X3 to it. I've played games, watched movies and videos, listened to music on multiple platforms. Everything is flawless without a hint of stutter. I'm not sure what to give credit to: could be the unit, it's driver or a combination of both. I don't know, and I don't care. It works. 
 I'm a happy camper now. No more dealing with switch boxes or monitor controllers. This does everything I need in one sexy ass, brushed aluminium box. The setup was fast, easy and without a single issue on windows 7 64 bit. Equally as important, it sounds fantastic so far. I'll eventually do a review on it in a few weeks after I've had time to just enjoy it. 
  
 Thanks to all those that recommended it here, and those that I PMed for information. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## DreamKing

Are the shipping quotes, on audio-gd's website, the complete shipping price? Or do you pay that amount at the door? I live in Canada so I know it's $45.50 just to ship it but I heard there is also a cost to be paid for import charges at the door but they don't say anything about that on the website, confused.


----------



## Kamakahah

dreamking said:


> Are the shipping quotes, on audio-gd's website, the complete shipping price? Or do you pay that amount at the door? I live in Canada so I know it's $45.50 just to ship it but I heard there is also a cost to be paid for import charges at the door but they don't say anything about that on the website, confused.




They put the value at $80 for mine, so there were no import fees. That's the case with California if it's under $200. You'll have to check how it is for Canada. I know it's a bit more complicated.

As mentioned above, if you ask for a different value, they are willing to help.


----------



## Honkytime

dreamking said:


> Are the shipping quotes, on audio-gd's website, the complete shipping price? Or do you pay that amount at the door? I live in Canada so I know it's $45.50 just to ship it but I heard there is also a cost to be paid for import charges at the door but they don't say anything about that on the website, confused.


 
 Yes there will be an import fee to Canada that you will have to pay when it gets to the door mine was 20$ and a fellow head-fier that bought his at the same time paid 25$ so it will be between
 20-30$. They don't tell you on there website cause there is no way for them to know the import fee cause every  shipping company and country has different rates.


----------



## DreamKing

honkytime said:


> Yes there will be an import fee to Canada that you will have to pay when it gets to the door mine was 20$ and a fellow head-fier that bought his at the same time paid 25$ so it will be between
> 20-30$. They don't tell you on there website cause there is no way for them to know the import fee cause every  shipping company and country has different rates.


 
 Gotcha. Just the provincial+federal tax is different from province to province then.  I'm in Ontario so I'm thinking it will be $25, maybe a little more. Thank you.


----------



## jaxz

Got mine today. Driver install was very easy and absolutely problem free (version 1 starting at 14th august). No pops or clicks. Windows 7 64 bits, foobar vía wasapi (push). In low gain drives the HE-500 fine. Hi gain for the HE-4. Many listening time to come...


----------



## richbass

jaxz said:


> Got mine today. Driver install was very easy and absolutely problem free (version 1 starting at 14th august). No pops or clicks. Windows 7 64 bits, foobar vía wasapi (push). In low gain drives the HE-500 fine. Hi gain for the HE-4. Many listening time to come...


 
 How is the DAC compared to ur ODAC ?


----------



## jaxz

richbass said:


> How is the DAC compared to ur ODAC ?



 


Hi. I didn't make a proper comparison yet. I can feed the EF-5 via ODAC and NFB 15 to judge the dacs. Will see.

For now i can tell that the NFB 15 gives me a more detailed sound at low volume than the ODAC/EF-5 in both HE-500, HE4.


----------



## PurpleAngel

I was sitting around with nothing to do, so I emailed Audio-GD with an idea.
 If they made something like the NFB-15, but without the S/PDIF (optical & coaxial) input or DAC line-output, just a simple USB-DAC-Amp ,something they could sell for cheaper then a normal NFB-15.
 But the gentleman at Audio-GD did not really seems to understand what I was saying, he though I was looking to buy.


----------



## Lorspeaker

that would take 10bucks off the sellingprice LOL  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 ....just teasing.


----------



## DreamKing

purpleangel said:


> I was sitting around with nothing to do, so I emailed Audio-GD with an idea.
> If they made something like the NFB-15, but without the S/PDIF (optical & coaxial) input or DAC line-output, just a simple USB-DAC-Amp ,something they could sell for cheaper then a normal NFB-15.
> But the gentleman at Audio-GD did not really seems to understand what I was saying, he though I was looking to buy.


 
 It's their motto to cram as much as they possibly can in their dac/amps pretty much. USB ONLY? The thought doesn't compute.


----------



## PurpleAngel

dreamking said:


> It's their motto to cram as much as they possibly can in their dac/amps pretty much. USB ONLY? The thought doesn't compute.


 
  
 It would give them an excuse to be able to sell something at a lower price, figured the lower the price gets, the better chance of selling more units.


----------



## jjacq

So I ordered this this morning and I'm so excited~~~. Just a question though, I've been using the O2/ODAC all this time with a switcher to direct the ODAC signal to my KRK Rokit 6's and the O2. Now my question is, which mode do I put the output on when I'm using the Rokit's? Fixed or Variable?
  
 From what I plan to do, I wanna use Optical out from my PC motherboard to save a USB port on my mITX build, then plug in the speakers onto RCA then headphones. My question is, if I plug in the headphones while it's in Variable or Fixed mode, would I get sound coming from BOTH the headphone port and the speakers or would sound only go out to the headphones? I ask because the Aune T1 does the former where both would get the signal.
  
 Also, about the volume pot, would moving the knob incr/decr volume for the speakers as well or is it only for the headphone part? The Aune T1 also does this too. 
  
 Thanks, I'm trying to figure out if my switch would still be needed after this purchase or if I can go without it.


----------



## Kamakahah

jjacq said:


> So I ordered this this morning and I'm so excited~~~. Just a question though, I've been using the O2/ODAC all this time with a switcher to direct the ODAC signal to my KRK Rokit 6's and the O2. Now my question is, which mode do I put the output on when I'm using the Rokit's? Fixed or Variable?
> 
> From what I plan to do, I wanna use Optical out from my PC motherboard to save a USB port on my mITX build, then plug in the speakers onto RCA then headphones. My question is, if I plug in the headphones while it's in Variable or Fixed mode, would I get sound coming from BOTH the headphone port and the speakers or would sound only go out to the headphones? I ask because the Aune T1 does the former where both would get the signal.
> 
> ...




Fixed works as a line out function. So powered speakers would need to have their volume adjusted either on the monitor our digitally by your computer. The variable allows you to set your computer and speakers to Max and use the volume knob as a control. 
It won't play both headphones and speakers at the same time. 

When I want to listen to music and game, I run my headphones for in-game surround through optical out on my computer to a DSS. Then the powered speakers play music from the USB>>NFB-15>>Foobar2k with WASAPI.


----------



## jjacq

kamakahah said:


> Fixed works as a line out function. So powered speakers would need to have their volume adjusted either on the monitor our digitally by your computer. The variable allows you to set your computer and speakers to Max and use the volume knob as a control.
> It won't play both headphones and speakers at the same time.
> 
> When I want to listen to music and game, I run my headphones for in-game surround through optical out on my computer to a DSS. Then the powered speakers play music from the USB>>NFB-15>>Foobar2k with WASAPI.


 
  
 Thank you so much for the prompt reply! Honestly really excited for this!!


----------



## jaxz

This unit changes the sound over time? aka burn-in


----------



## Falconetti

It seem to be conflicting opinions as if it's worth the upgrade from an STX to the NFB-15 if you are mostly gonna play games and watching movies. Some say it's worth it, others claim that it isn't, and you are better off saving the money and just switching Op-amps on the STX. My head is spinning and I can't decide on my next course of action


----------



## PurpleAngel

falconetti said:


> It seem to be conflicting opinions as if it's worth the upgrade from an STX to the NFB-15 if you are mostly gonna play games and watching movies. Some say it's worth it, others claim that it isn't, and you are better off saving the money and just switching Op-amps on the STX. My head is spinning and I can't decide on my next course of action


 
  
 Why not just replace the op-amps on the Essence STX for now, you can always replace it with an Audio-GD unit at a later date.
  
 Or, here is a used NFB-11 for $195
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/737621/fs-audio-gd-nfb-11-headphone-amplifier-dac


----------



## Falconetti

purpleangel said:


> Why not just replace the op-amps on the Essence STX for now, you can always replace it with an Audio-GD unit at a later date.
> 
> Or, here is a used NFB-11 for $195
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/737621/fs-audio-gd-nfb-11-headphone-amplifier-dac


 
 I have neither at the moment, so I have to buy the STX also. It would just be easier for me to buy the STX, as I can get it locally and don't have to worry about shipping costs if repair is needed after first year warranty is over. The STX would also save up some of my limited deskspace and be easier with cable management, but on the downside I only get Dolby headphones for gaming.
  
 The Audio GD solution paired with the Soundblaster-Z will give me EAX without having to endure the lower SQ of the Creative card. Problem is , Im not sure as to how much better the sound quality of the NFB-11/15 really are vs the STX ?
  
 Have you tried the T70 headphones you own with both the STX and the NFB-15, and did you notice a considerable difference, music excluded?


----------



## PurpleAngel

falconetti said:


> I have neither at the moment, so I have to buy the STX also. It would just be easier for me to buy the STX, as I can get it locally and don't have to worry about shipping costs if repair is needed after first year warranty is over. The STX would also save up some of my limited deskspace and be easier with cable management, but on the downside I only get Dolby headphones for gaming.
> The Audio GD solution paired with the Sound Blaster-Z will give me EAX without having to endure the lower SQ of the Creative card. Problem is , I'm not sure as to how much better the sound quality of the NFB-11/15 really are vs the STX ?
> Have you tried the T70 headphones you own with both the STX and the NFB-15, and did you notice a considerable difference, music excluded?


 
 I do not remember which headphones I tried when I had my STX in the computer and had the NFB-15.32 hooked up to the STX's S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) ports.
  
 Currently my Essence STX is buried in my storage locker (locker is 5 feet wide, 12 feet deep and stuff is stacked up 7 feet high).
 I think I have my T70 near by in a box.
  
 I'm sure there are lots of people in this two thread that used a variety of Asus and Creative sound cards before going with Audio-GD.
 Post a question asking if there though switching to Audio-GD was worth it.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-nfb-11-2014-delivery-impression-thread


----------



## Falconetti

purpleangel said:


> I do not remember which headphones I tried when I had my STX in the computer and had the NFB-15.32 hooked up to the STX's S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) ports.
> 
> Currently my Essence STX is buried in my storage locker (locker is 5 feet wide, 12 feet deep and stuff is stacked up 7 feet high).
> I think I have my T70 near by in a box.
> ...


 

 I kinda already did, as the first link provided by you is to this thread   Anyways, I'll try my luck again with the second link.


----------



## Honkytime

falconetti said:


> I have neither at the moment, so I have to buy the STX also. It would just be easier for me to buy the STX, as I can get it locally and don't have to worry about shipping costs if repair is needed after first year warranty is over. The STX would also save up some of my limited desk space and be easier with cable management, but on the downside I only get Dolby headphones for gaming.
> 
> The Audio GD solution paired with the Sound blaster-Z will give me EAX without having to endure the lower SQ of the Creative card. Problem is , I'm not sure as to how much better the sound quality of the NFB-11/15 really are vs the STX ?
> 
> Have you tried the T70 headphones you own with both the STX and the NFB-15, and did you notice a considerable difference, music excluded?


 
 I started all this with a Creative Titanium HD sound card and Beyer dynamics DT 770's then bought a Schitt Magni and used it with the Titanium's RCA outs which for the price is a good combo as well. I then upgraded to the NFB-15.32. Did i notice a considerable difference?, not a blow your socks off difference,but i did notice some differences. I found the nfb-15.32 to be a little more refined.
 with better detail in music.as for gaming all the games I have played lately have there own 3D sound built into the game so i don't really even use my titanium hd for much more than the input for my satellite radio now.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

honkytime said:


> I started all this with a Creative Titanium HD sound card and Beyer dynamics DT 770's then bought a Schitt Magni and used it with the Titanium's RCA outs which for the price is a good combo as well. I then upgraded to the NFB-15.32. Did i notice a considerable difference?, not a blow your socks off difference,but i did notice some differences. I found the nfb-15.32 to be a little more refined.
> with better detail in music.as for gaming all the games I have played lately have there own 3D sound built into the game so i don't really even use my titanium hd for much more than the input for my satellite radio now.


 
 If i understand it correctly, you are no longer using the CMSS-3D feature of the TiHD? In terms of gaming experience, there are no difference from using a Schiit Magni and NFB-15.32? I also plan on upgrading my O2 AMP to NFB-15.32 and i only game most of the time...


----------



## PurpleAngel

goldenboyxd said:


> If i understand it correctly, you are no longer using the CMSS-3D feature of the TiHD? In terms of gaming experience, there are no difference from using a Schiit Magni and NFB-15.32? I also plan on upgrading my O2 AMP to NFB-15.32 and i only game most of the time...


 
  
 The NFB-15's S/PDIF (optical and coaxial) inputs can connect directly to the S/PDIF interface on sound card (like the Ti-HD or other modern sound cards), so you can still use the sound card's headphone surround sound features.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

purpleangel said:


> The NFB-15's S/PDIF (optical and coaxial) inputs can connect directly to the S/PDIF interface on sound card (like the Ti-HD or other modern sound cards), so you can still use the sound card's headphone surround sound features.


 
 I understand. Will there be any gaming sound difference of using the NFB-15s (AMP/DAC) connected via optical compared to an O2/Magni AMP connected from analog RCA outputs?


----------



## PurpleAngel

goldenboyxd said:


> I understand. Will there be any gaming sound difference of using the NFB-15s (AMP/DAC) connected via optical compared to an O2/Magni AMP connected from analog RCA outputs?


 
  
 O2/Magni amp?
 You mean O2 or Magni amp? connected to the analog RCA outputs?


----------



## GoldenboyXD

purpleangel said:


> O2/Magni amp?
> You mean O2 or Magni amp? connected to the analog RCA outputs?


 
 Yes, I mean O2 or Magni amp via RCA... What I'm trying to figure out if there was any gaming sound difference from using the NFB-15 (DAC/AMP) via optical vs. O2 or Magni via analog RCA connected on TiHD. My guess there is none... but in Music there is definitely a change since using a different DAC.
  
 I just wanted to confirm and hear other experiences on this.


----------



## Kamakahah

goldenboyxd said:


> Yes, I mean O2 or Magni amp via RCA... What I'm trying to figure out if there was any gaming sound difference from using the NFB-15 (DAC/AMP) via optical vs. O2 or Magni via analog RCA connected on TiHD. My guess there is none... but in Music there is definitely a change since using a different DAC.
> 
> I just wanted to confirm and hear other experiences on this.




I'm confused on what kinds of differences you'd expect. I imagine the same frequencies affected by the amps while playing music will be for gaming audio.


----------



## Falconetti

honkytime said:


> I started all this with a Creative Titanium HD sound card and Beyer dynamics DT 770's then bought a Schitt Magni and used it with the Titanium's RCA outs which for the price is a good combo as well. I then upgraded to the NFB-15.32. Did i notice a considerable difference?, not a blow your socks off difference,but i did notice some differences. I found the nfb-15.32 to be a little more refined.
> with better detail in music.as for gaming all the games I have played lately have there own 3D sound built into the game so i don't really even use my titanium hd for much more than the input for my satellite radio now.


 

 Thank you, I appreciate your input. So more refined with better detail in music? Might I ask what kind of quality on the source material you use while listening to music, lossless, bitrate etc? How Unforgiving might the NFB-15 be towards less than perfect material? Have you had any technical problems with the NFB-15?


----------



## abhishekSPS

what are u using a laptop or pac
 what connection are u using between pc/laptop and audiogd


----------



## Honkytime

falconetti said:


> Thank you, I appreciate your input. So more refined with better detail in music? Might I ask what kind of quality on the source material you use while listening to music, lossless, bitrate etc? How Unforgiving might the NFB-15 be towards less than perfect material? Have you had any technical problems with the NFB-15?


 
 I use mostly flac files now for my music but i do have a big collection of mp3 files. Only files i have had issues with are very low quality files like 192 and 128 bit files.I could hear digital encoding on the tracks. as for technical problems the only technical problem i have had with the amp is one i created. i updated the firmware on the chip and managed to unplug the usb cord during the process causing the firmware chip to shatter and i lost the usb input function. i ordered new firmware chips from audio GD and installed them myself and that fixed it. All that affected was the usb audio input i could still use the spdif and coaxial inputs.


----------



## Honkytime

goldenboyxd said:


> If i understand it correctly, you are no longer using the CMSS-3D feature of the TiHD? In terms of gaming experience, there are no difference from using a Schiit Magni and NFB-15.32? I also plan on upgrading my O2 AMP to NFB-15.32 and i only game most of the time...


 
 Yes that is right i hardly use the CMSS-3D anymore most of the game i play like borderlands,tribes ascend, starcraft2, diablo3 seem to have there own 3D sound rendering cause i get 3D effects threw the amp by usb input. that's not to say that all games will work that way. As far as game wise the differences between the magni and the nfb-15 where minimal. I would give the NFB-15 a slight advantage. i cant really say anything about the O2 amp as i have never heard one.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

honkytime said:


> Yes that is right i hardly use the CMSS-3D anymore most of the game i play like borderlands,tribes ascend, starcraft2, diablo3 seem to have there own 3D sound rendering cause i get 3D effects threw the amp by usb input. that's not to say that all games will work that way. As far as game wise the differences between the magni and the nfb-15 where minimal. I would give the NFB-15 a slight advantage. i cant really say anything about the O2 amp as i have never heard one.


 
 Thanks for your input. I think I'll just wait a little longer and save some money and buy the NFB-15 once i have some extra cash.


----------



## Falconetti

honkytime said:


> I use mostly flac files now for my music but i do have a big collection of mp3 files. Only files i have had issues with are very low quality files like 192 and 128 bit files.I could hear digital encoding on the tracks. as for technical problems the only technical problem i have had with the amp is one i created. i updated the firmware on the chip and managed to unplug the usb cord during the process causing the firmware chip to shatter and i lost the usb input function. i ordered new firmware chips from audio GD and installed them myself and that fixed it. All that affected was the usb audio input i could still use the spdif and coaxial inputs.


 
  
 Thank you very much for your input!


----------



## jjacq

how long does customs hold usually take? I'm curious because the DHL tracking thing seems to be not moving at all. The amp is en route to the US.


----------



## Honkytime

jjacq said:


> how long does customs hold usually take? I'm curious because the DHL tracking thing seems to be not moving at all. The amp is en route to the US.


 
 i got mine in 4 days when they shipped mine.


----------



## PurpleAngel

jjacq said:


> how long does customs hold usually take? I'm curious because the DHL tracking thing seems to be not moving at all. The amp is en route to the US.


 
  
 My NFB-15.32 took five days to arrive, from leaving Hong Kong and arriving at my place in California.


----------



## jjacq

Been listening to this for the past few days and I couldn't be happier. Such a great setup with my 400i, the soundstage has opened up and the bass is well controlled. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Honkytime

jjacq said:


> Been listening to this for the past few days and I couldn't be happier. Such a great setup with my 400i, the soundstage has opened up and the bass is well controlled. I'd highly recommend it.


 
 Welcome to the club!


----------



## Jakkal

jjacq said:


> Been listening to this for the past few days and I couldn't be happier. Such a great setup with my 400i, the soundstage has opened up and the bass is well controlled. I'd highly recommend it.




I see the you've had O2/ODAC and other amp/ dacs. Do you think that NFB-15 is better in tearms of sound?


----------



## jjacq

jakkal said:


> I see the you've had O2/ODAC and other amp/ dacs. Do you think that NFB-15 is better in tearms of sound?


 
 I think the O2 doesn't have enough power for orthos and I got the NFB-15 for mainly that purpose. I do think the dac area of the NFB-15 is slightly colored though compared to the ODAC but I don't mind it. With the NFB-15, I can tell that the mids have definitely improved and the details are more prominent with the 400i. Don't get me wrong, the O2 is still a great amp and whatnot but I really don't think it's a good match when it comes to anything ortho. I've used the LCD-2 with it as well and it just felt underwhelming.


----------



## Jakkal

jjacq said:


> I think the O2 doesn't have enough power for orthos and I got the NFB-15 for mainly that purpose. I do think the dac area of the NFB-15 is slightly colored though compared to the ODAC but I don't mind it. With the NFB-15, I can tell that the mids have definitely improved and the details are more prominent with the 400i. Don't get me wrong, the O2 is still a great amp and whatnot but I really don't think it's a good match when it comes to anything ortho. I've used the LCD-2 with it as well and it just felt underwhelming.


 
 Thanks a lot for the info. I'm still not sure which one to buy. I don't have hard to drive headphones.


----------



## jaxz

jakkal said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. I'm still not sure which one to buy. I don't have hard to drive headphones.




Give a look at the Ember/Polaris threads. Good value and very customizable amps. Apparently they work very well from sensitive iems to very inefficient planars.


----------



## Jakkal

jaxz said:


> Give a look at the Ember/Polaris threads. Good value and very customizable amps. Apparently they work very well from sensitive iems to very inefficient planars.


 
 Thanks for the suggestion. Polaris indeed looks very interesting, although its price with shipping to Germany is my whole budget for amp/dac combo, but maybe I can use it with my HiFimeDIY Sabre dac in the beginning and later look for a better dac.
 Anyway to not be completely OT, do you guys experience driver and pop sounds problems with 15.32 when using it with USB like the guys in the 11.32 thread?


----------



## genclaymore

jakkal said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Polaris indeed looks very interesting, although its price with shipping to Germany is my whole budget for amp/dac combo, but maybe I can use it with my HiFimeDIY Sabre dac in the beginning and later look for a better dac.
> Anyway to not be completely OT, do you guys experience driver and pop sounds problems with 15.32 when using it with USB like the guys in the 11.32 thread?


 

 When I had the 15.32 I didn't have any pop sound issues thru USB, The only issues I had with it was asio glitching out on me and some random error. But that the only issue I ever had. I could never fixed it thru no matter what I did. In the End before selling the 15.32 I had to go to optical and used a cheap sound card to get around the usb issues I was having.  It could had very well been my flaky usb ports on my motherboard.


----------



## jjacq

I actually just straight out used optical with my 15.32 when I got it and never touched the USB portion, am I missing out on anything?


----------



## Kamakahah

jjacq said:


> I actually just straight out used optical with my 15.32 when I got it and never touched the USB portion, am I missing out on anything?




You'd only be missing out on playback of high resolution tracks and the possibility of having the common USB issues with Windows.


----------



## jjacq

kamakahah said:


> You'd only be missing out on playback of high resolution tracks and the possibility of having the common USB issues with Windows.




Hm I can do 24/192 via optical but the website does say 32/384 which I don't have any files for. Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## Kamakahah

jjacq said:


> Hm I can do 24/192 via optical but the website does say 32/384 which I don't have any files for. Is this what you're talking about?




http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Specs.htm
24/96 is the most you'll get from the optical according to the spec sheet. Not that going any higher is beneficial anyway.


----------



## jjacq

kamakahah said:


> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Specs.htm
> 24/96 is the most you'll get from the optical according to the spec sheet. Not that going any higher is beneficial anyway.


 
 Understood, I think I'll keep it in optical. My logic to it was that it saves me a USB port.


----------



## AudioPhish

I newly got the NFB-15, and I have to say I'm very impressed, this is my first DAC purchase as well and as I have limited experience with them my opinion shouldn't matter as much as any other 'audio veteran' if you catch my drift, anyway my ears are not unexperienced and I must say I am very impressed by this DAC, and at the price-tag it comes with. It's a bargain for the sound you get by a long shot. Even with some random earbuds(as I'm on the move) the sound is warm and comfortable, I can't wait to try these with my beyer t70p! I'll make another post when I get to that. But all in all very impressive. Only bad thing here is the annoying Blue LED, incredibly overused color!
  
 Also @Kingwa If you are still reading this thread, would you please consider changing the blue led color to something else? Or at least supply us with another replacement color then blue? We myself and others included are incredibly tired of all the blue LED's all the time, how about something new something that represents Audio-GD, red for example(represents china) Or orange, or perhaps another color, just not blue. Thanks!!


----------



## Jakkal

I have ordered NFB-15 and will receive it soon and I have question regarding the USB cable. Kingwa said that the cable is 1m. and don't advise me to use longer cable, but I need 1.5m. for my set up or I will have to make some compromises in order to use the provided 1m.. Does someone use longer cable for his NFB and do you guys think I may have problems with 1.5m. cable?


----------



## jaxz

jakkal said:


> I have ordered NFB-15 and will receive it soon and I have question regarding the USB cable. Kingwa said that the cable is 1m. and don't advise me to use longer cable, but I need 1.5m. for my set up or I will have to make some compromises in order to use the provided 1m.. Does someone use longer cable for his NFB and do you guys think I may have problems with 1.5m. cable?




I don't think the extra length will cause a dramatic change. USB cables are cheap. Buy a 1.5m cable and compare the performance with the provided cable. If you can't hear any sound degrade then you are done.

Cheers!


----------



## Boogirl

I am currently pairing the Q701 and Audio GD NFB 15. 
  
  
 I have recently purchased the AKG K712 pro, and was wondering whether it would be better to pair these with the Audio GD NFB 15 _or _ Audio GB NFB 11? I don't currently own the NFB 11 and still waiting for the K712s to arrive, and was looking for some advice regarding which of these amps would be best, and whether the NFB 11 was worth buying?
  
  
 The Q701 with the NFB 15 – in comparison to the NFB 11 – is said to be a good combination, because the NFB 15 deals with the Q701 "shrillness" some claim to experience and dislike in the top end. Compared to the colder more analytical NFB 11, the warmness of the NFB 15 is said to balance out the somewhat dry, analytical Q701 sound; hence the NFB 15 is said to offer body to the Q701s, which also benefits their bass lightness. 
  
 However, for the K712 pros, I was wondering if the NFB 11 might actually be the better of the two DAC/AMPS to pair it with? The K712s have a warmer and darker sound than the Q701s, therefore the more analytical NFB 11 (with no filtering its upper frequencies) presumably would be better for them?
  
 Since the K712s are known to have a more intimate sound stage than the Q701s, I also presume that the more analytical NFB 11 sound is going to help with sound separation?


----------



## PurpleAngel

boogirl said:


> I am currently pairing the Q701 and Audio GD NFB 15.
> I have recently purchased the AKG K712 pro, and was wondering whether it would be better to pair these with the Audio GD NFB 15 _or _ Audio GB NFB 11? I don't currently own the NFB 11 and still waiting for the K712s to arrive, and was looking for some advice regarding which of these amps would be best, and whether the NFB 11 was worth buying?
> The Q701 with the NFB 15 – in comparison to the NFB 11 – is said to be a good combination, because the NFB 15 deals with the Q701 "shrillness" some claim to experience and dislike in the top end. Compared to the colder more analytical NFB 11, the warmness of the NFB 15 is said to balance out the somewhat dry, analytical Q701 sound; hence the NFB 15 is said to offer body to the Q701s, which also benefits their bass lightness.
> However, for the K712 pros, I was wondering if the NFB 11 might actually be the better of the two DAC/AMPS to pair it with? The K712s have a warmer and darker sound than the Q701s, therefore the more analytical NFB 11 (with no filtering its upper frequencies) presumably would be better for them?
> Since the K712s are known to have a more intimate sound stage than the Q701s, I also presume that the more analytical NFB 11 sound is going to help with sound separation?


 
  
 Part of me want to replace my 1 year old NFB-15.32 with a new NFB-11, but then I realize the NFB-15.32 is good enough.


----------



## Ron12

purpleangel said:


> Part of me want to replace my 1 year old NFB-15.32 with a new NFB-11, but then I realize the NFB-15.32is good enough.


 
  
 I would personally choose NFB-15.32 over NFB-15 and NFB-11 for sure... Even on Compass2, I definitely prefered WM8741 DAC module over ES9018. Be glad for what you have is my opinion.


----------



## Brooko

boogirl said:


> I am currently pairing the Q701 and Audio GD NFB 15.
> 
> 
> I have recently purchased the AKG K712 pro, and was wondering whether it would be better to pair these with the Audio GD NFB 15 _or _ Audio GB NFB 11? I don't currently own the NFB 11 and still waiting for the K712s to arrive, and was looking for some advice regarding which of these amps would be best, and whether the NFB 11 was worth buying?
> ...


 
  
 Personally I wouldn't worry about it.  I still have my NFB-12, and that's despite upgrading all the way to the Beyerdynamic T1.  Yes you might get a slightly brighter presentation with the "11", but you could achieve same by some subtle EQing.  Keep your -15 and enjoy it.


----------



## M-83

Hey can someone with experience of Audio-GD NFB-15.32 with Mad Dogs please let me know how well they pair?  Its either an NBF-12.32 or O2+ODAC for me I'm struggling a little to justify the extra cost of 15.32 but IF it really is worth it I'll take the plunge. Thanks!
  
 Rgds,
 M-83


----------



## PurpleAngel

m-83 said:


> Hey can someone with experience of Audio-GD NFB-15.32 with Mad Dogs please let me know how well they pair?  Its either an NBF-12.32 or O2+ODAC for me I'm struggling a little to justify the extra cost of 15.32 but IF it really is worth it I'll take the plunge. Thanks!
> 
> Rgds,
> M-83


 
  
 I believe Audio-GD dropped the .32, so now the newest revision is just NFB-15.
 Guess they should update the title of this thread.


----------



## M-83

purpleangel said:


> I believe Audio-GD dropped the .32, so now the newest revision is just NFB-15.
> Guess they should update the title of this thread.


 

 Thanks, do you think that Mad Dogs will be better with this than Objective 2 + ODAC?


----------



## PurpleAngel

m-83 said:


> Thanks, do you think that Mad Dogs will be better with this than Objective 2 + ODAC?


 
  
 I would take the NFB-15 (and NFB-11) over the ODAC/O2 because I like using a S/PDIF optical connection and need the dedicated line-output for my speakers.
 But otherwise I do not feel the Audio-GD 15& !! is an advantage over the ODAC/O2.
  
 The ODAC and NFB-11 use a Sabre DAC chip, so great for detail.
 Where as the NFB-15's Dual WM8741 DACs chips are considered to be more music, I guess more "life" to their sound, over the Sabre chipped DACs.


----------



## M-83

purpleangel said:


> I would take the NFB-15 (and NFB-11) over the ODAC/O2 because I like using a S/PDIF optical connection and need the dedicated line-output for my speakers.
> But otherwise I do not feel the Audio-GD 15& !! is an advantage over the ODAC/O2.
> 
> The ODAC and NFB-11 use a Sabre DAC chip, so great for detail.
> Where as the NFB-15's Dual WM8741 DACs chips are considered to be more music, I guess more "life" to their sound, over the Sabre chipped DACs.


 
 Ok thanks. I'll be using a surface pro 3 as main source so I guess I'll be relying upon usb to connect with whatever I buy. I could just go for the nfb-15 usb upgrade. I am ditching akg k550 because I preferred the more musical fun easy to listen to nature of the mad dogs so I guess I'll be better off with the audio-gdb really, even though its stretching my budget a bit too far for my wife's liking!! I may have to sleep on it and go with my gut tomorrow or Sunday. If you have any more knowledge you could upset to help me justify the audio-gd I'd appreciate it!
  
 edit: D do you think the 35w transformer is a worthy and justifiable additional cost?


----------



## PurpleAngel

m-83 said:


> Ok thanks. I'll be using a surface pro 3 as main source so I guess I'll be relying upon USB to connect with whatever I buy. I could just go for the nfb-15 USB upgrade. I am ditching AKG K550 because I preferred the more musical fun easy to listen to nature of the mad dogs so I guess I'll be better off with the Audio-GD really, even though its stretching my budget a bit too far for my wife's liking!! I may have to sleep on it and go with my gut tomorrow or Sunday. If you have any more knowledge you could upset to help me justify the Audio-GD I'd appreciate it!
> edit: D do you think the 35w transformer is a worthy and justifiable additional cost?


 
  
 For something you will be using for years, I would say to get the TCXO and 35 watt upgrades.
 It took 5 days for my NFB-15.32 (year old model) to ship from Hong Kong to California.
  
 I preferred the sound of my ATH-A900X headphones (more musical), over the K550s.
 I almost bought the Mag Dogs, but found a good deal on a used Beyer T70s


----------



## Lorspeaker

jakkal said:


> I have ordered NFB-15 and will receive it soon and I have question regarding the USB cable. Kingwa said that the cable is 1m. and don't advise me to use longer cable, but I need 1.5m. for my set up or I will have to make some compromises in order to use the provided 1m.. Does someone use longer cable for his NFB and do you guys think I may have problems with 1.5m. cable?


 
  
 http://www.cabledyne.com/usb-cable.html
  
 if u have some spare cash...give this cable a try...40days return policy.


----------



## hucifer

lorspeaker said:


> http://www.cabledyne.com/usb-cable.html
> 
> if u have some spare cash...give this cable a try...40days return policy.




It's true what they say - once you go getmonocrystal 99.9999% purity silver, advanced vacuum induction melted, inert gas process refined and cryogenically finished with your USB cables, you never go back.


----------



## Lorspeaker

Its holographic...depth enriched with microdetails...squirrels munching nuts in the forest...lol


----------



## M-83

purpleangel said:


> For something you will be using for years, I would say to get the TCXO and 35 watt upgrades.
> It took 5 days for my NFB-15.32 (year old model) to ship from Hong Kong to California.
> 
> I preferred the sound of my ATH-A900X headphones (more musical), over the K550s.
> I almost bought the Mag Dogs, but found a good deal on a used Beyer T70s


 

 Thanks for your kind guidance- I'll be ordering this evening 
  
 Should receive within couple days of ordering to UK.  I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## HI-BIT

I use the Cabledyne 1.5m USB cable and their power cord on my NFB-15 with no issues. However, if I use a 3m Starlight I get pops and clicks. Seems like USB input receiver is weak. USB is good up to 5m. Interesting.


----------



## HI-BIT

Yeah, but the Cabledyne works perfectly at only 200 bux. I sold my Starlight and made money.


----------



## Kamakahah

lorspeaker said:


> Its holographic...depth enriched with microdetails...squirrels munching nuts in the forest...lol




I lawl'd. Thanks for that


----------



## Jakkal

m-83 said:


> Ok thanks. I'll be using a surface pro 3 as main source so I guess I'll be relying upon usb to connect with whatever I buy. I could just go for the nfb-15 usb upgrade. I am ditching akg k550 because I preferred the more musical fun easy to listen to nature of the mad dogs so I guess I'll be better off with the audio-gdb really, even though its stretching my budget a bit too far for my wife's liking!! I may have to sleep on it and go with my gut tomorrow or Sunday. If you have any more knowledge you could upset to help me justify the audio-gd I'd appreciate it!
> 
> edit: D do you think the 35w transformer is a worthy and justifiable additional cost?


 
  
 35W transformer is free upgrade now. No additional cost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


lorspeaker said:


> http://www.cabledyne.com/usb-cable.html
> 
> if u have some spare cash...give this cable a try...40days return policy.


 
  
 This cable is the same price as the NFB-15. Too expensive in my opinion for USB cable.
  


lorspeaker said:


> Its holographic...depth enriched with microdetails...squirrels munching nuts in the forest...lol


 
  
 Lol


----------



## PurpleAngel

jakkal said:


> 35W transformer is free upgrade now. No additional cost.


 
  
 Wow, I did not see the 35 watt free upgrade yesterday on the website. but I see it today.


----------



## Mambosenior

hucifer said:


> It's true what they say - once you go getmonocrystal 99.9999% purity silver, advanced vacuum induction melted, inert gas process refined and cryogenically finished with your USB cables, you never go back.




"...and a paaaaartridge in a pear tree."

(Sorry, sarcasm is the last upgrade in this audio racket.)


----------



## genclaymore

jakkal said:


> 35W transformer is free upgrade now. No additional cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I agree a simple cable from monoprice would be good enough. You shouldn't need to take out a loan just to get a good usb cable.


----------



## M-83

jakkal said:


> 35W transformer is free upgrade now. No additional cost.


 
  
 That's fantastic I'm waiting on a revised quotation showing FOC 35w transformer then I'll be ordering the NFB-15


----------



## HI-BIT

The Cabledyne is low cost for an Audiophile brand. Look at some of these crazy prices in this review:
  
 http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/2013-tas-editors-choice-awards-digital-interconnects/


----------



## hucifer

http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/2013-tas-editors-choice-awards-digital-interconnects/
  


> Even when used to carry nothing but the clock signal in the dCS Vivaldi, it improves image focus, increases coherence, and produces a smoother and more organic presentation.


 


> the Carbon is neutral without sounding bleached, dynamic without sounding piercing, detailed without sounding analytical.


 


> In AT’s experience, the Platinum Starlight has no peer in soundstage size, airiness, tempo tracking, dynamics, bass pitch, timbral realism, and lack of grain. In short, this cable takes USB audio to a new plane of fidelity. AT’s new reference


 
  
 That's some top level jibberish right there.


----------



## IcyRhythms

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN.htm
  
 How the hell do you buy from this website/store? I'm really confused lol


----------



## Lorspeaker

go to the SHOP tab...read the instructions...send Kingwa an email for a quote first.


----------



## Jakkal

icyrhythms said:


> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN.htm
> 
> How the hell do you buy from this website/store? I'm really confused lol


 
 Send a e-mail to *audio-gd@126.com*  with the product name and if you want any custom options. They will send you a quote with instructions for payment.


----------



## M-83

I'm a little confused by the options for the NFB-15... I'd like usb so do I need to ask for tcxo upgrade our do you only want the upgrade if you want to replace rca with a second tcxo usb ?


----------



## PurpleAngel

m-83 said:


> I'm a little confused by the options for the NFB-15... I'd like usb so do I need to ask for tcxo upgrade our do you only want the upgrade if you want to replace RCA with a second tcxo usb ?


 
  
 Replace the RCA? you mean replace the coaxial input with a second USB port?
 There is no service offered by Audio-GD for replacing the coaxial port with a second USB port.
 (at least none I know of)
 The TCXO upgrade effects all inputs, USB and S/PDIF (optical & coaxial).


----------



## M-83

purpleangel said:


> Replace the RCA? you mean replace the coaxial input with a second USB port?
> There is no service offered by Audio-GD for replacing the coaxial port with a second USB port.
> (at least none I know of)
> The TCXO upgrade effects all inputs, USB and S/PDIF (optical & coaxial).


 
 Thanks to be honest the spec, order form, instructions, options etc isnt the clearest I've ever come across and I'm new to all this head-fi gear so just don't want to order wrong spec.
  
 I will need USB definitely to connect my surface pro 3 as the main source, but may also want to connect my phone 3.5mm jack to use as sources too. I don't think surface pro 3 has an optical out hence USB preferred. Out doesn't need to be portable I will rarely take my MD out of the house, will keep the amp dac on my bedside cabinet.
  
 I am ready to spend up to $300 on a the best desktop amp dac for the money that really drives the MDs and makes them give their best. My fiio e17 just doesn't cut it and need something far better. I've just got a little lost amidst all of the options available now. It seems that either the NFB-15 with txco and 35w transformer or a vintage amp are my best options. I'm UK based and this created a little more difficulty as options like the audio gd stuff isn't available here in a reseller network here.
  
 I've read that the modi magni stack aren't that great compared to o2+odac but then o2+odac aren't as good as NFB-15.
  
 Oh choices choices lol- I really wanted to have ordered something by now but more advice/answers just create more questions!
  
 Any further help to enable me to decide on the best amp dac solution for my MD dogs at $300 or less will be appreciated!
  
 Thanks!!


----------



## jjacq

m-83 said:


> Thanks to be honest the spec, order form, instructions, options etc isnt the clearest I've ever come across and I'm new to all this head-fi gear so just don't want to order wrong spec.
> 
> I will need USB definitely to connect my surface pro 3 as the main source, but may also want to connect my phone 3.5mm jack to use as sources too. I don't think surface pro 3 has an optical out hence USB preferred. Out doesn't need to be portable I will rarely take my MD out of the house, will keep the amp dac on my bedside cabinet.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Had the O2/ODAC and I bought the NFB 15.32 mainly for the power to my 400i(and I was going to get the HE-560 but nevermind) and the incentive of being able to control my active speakers with its volume pot. Not very familiar with the MD but I sold the O2/ODAC to purchase this. I don't have any regrets, the extra power does wonders with my setup. I hope this somehow helps. But either way, both choices are very good unless you go further onto the ortho route. The O2 can drive the LCD-2 for example but it's not the same as having more wattage go through. The 15.32 can.


----------



## M-83

jjacq said:


> Had the O2/ODAC and I bought the NFB 15.32 mainly for the power to my 400i(and I was going to get the HE-560 but nevermind) and the incentive of being able to control my active speakers with its volume pot. Not very familiar with the MD but I sold the O2/ODAC to purchase this. I don't have any regrets, the extra power does wonders with my setup. I hope this somehow helps. But either way, both choices are very good unless you go further onto the ortho route. The O2 can drive the LCD-2 for example but it's not the same as having more wattage go through. The 15.32 can.


 

 Hey,
  
 Thanks very much for sharing your experience with me- that's definitely helped. It seems as though the NFB-15 will have sufficient power to drive the MD's.  In a year or so I'll consider upgrading to Alpha Dogs and I really don't want to have to upgrade an amp as well because I don't think I'll be able to afford to both together. I'll email Kingwa (again!) and ask for 1x final quote with tcxo & 35w transformer upgrade.


----------



## Jakkal

I have received my NFB-15 and i have two questions.
 Do you guys have hiss with sensitive headphone when you go above normal listening levels with no music playing. For example I listen with my Fidelio L2 with volume at 9 o'clock on low gain, I stop the music and go above 12 o'clock with the volume pot and I can hear hiss. The hiss is present even when USB is disconnected. Is this hiss normal? 
  
 The other thing is that my windows volume is not working with the NFB-15 driver and I'm not talking about ASIO or WASAPI, just normal windows listening like YouTube or in DS mode. When I use my other dac HiFimeDIY Sabre the windows volume slider is working fine. Do you guys have the windows volume not working as well or something is messed up with my driver? Thank you.
  
 Other than the both issues above is a nice little beast. I like it so far very much.


----------



## M-83

jakkal said:


> I have received my NFB-15 and i have two questions.
> Do you guys have hiss with sensitive headphone when you go above normal listening levels with no music playing. For example I listen with my Fidelio L2 with volume at 9 o'clock on low gain, I stop the music and go above 12 o'clock with the volume pot and I can hear hiss. The hiss is present even when USB is disconnected. Is this hiss normal?
> 
> The other thing is that my windows volume is not working with the NFB-15 driver and I'm not talking about ASIO or WASAPI, just normal windows listening like YouTube or in DS mode. When I use my other dac HiFimeDIY Sabre the windows volume slider is working fine. Do you guys have the windows volume not working as well or something is messed up with my driver? Thank you.
> ...


 

 Hi Jakkal,
  
 Where did you buy your NFB-15 from?  Direct from Kingwa @ Audio-GD in China? Or one of their resellers in their network?  I'm buying one later today- but I'm in two minds as to whether to buy direct from China or from a reseller nearer to home in the EU (even though it's bit dearer from a reseller).  I may buy through the reseller network in case of an issue like you're having so I only need ship to western Europe rather than back to China in the event of raining an Return To Base workshop repair.
  
 I've heard of a few issues here and there with drivers, people often comment on Head-Fi saying that trying a different USB slot and/or trying multiple-times to reinstall driver often sorts out niggles.  I'm nervous buying one of these (even having heard how good they are) to use with my Mad Dogs & source being Surface Pro 3 just in case the NFB-15 doesn't like the one single USB slot the SP3 has!
  
 You can always email Kingwa @ Audio-Gd about it and see what he says.  I've heard from others that he's a helpful guy so you should hopefully get your query resolved.
  
 Good luck hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Jakkal

m-83 said:


> Hi Jakkal,
> 
> Where did you buy your NFB-15 from?  Direct from Kingwa @ Audio-GD in China? Or one of their resellers in their network?  I'm buying one later today- but I'm in two minds as to whether to buy direct from China or from a reseller nearer to home in the EU (even though it's bit dearer from a reseller).  I may buy through the reseller network in case of an issue like you're having so I only need ship to western Europe rather than back to China in the event of raining an Return To Base workshop repair.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have bought my NFB directly from Audio-GD in China and everything is fine except the issue with the windows volume, but i guess that driver reinstall will fix it. Just waiting for someone to confirm that this is not normal behavior for the NFB driver.


----------



## M-83

jakkal said:


> I have bought my NFB directly from Audio-GD in China and everything is fine except the issue with the windows volume, but i guess that driver reinstall will fix it. Just waiting for someone to confirm that this is not normal behavior for the NFB driver.


 

 OK hope you get it sorted.
  
 Best regards,
 M-83


----------



## M-83

I've today ordered an NFB-15 tcxo from "Audiophonics" in France, an official reseller.  As I'm in UK I thought it a better bet, to avoid customs charges and get a year parts & labour warranty with them.  It cost a bit more at £232 sterling but should get very fast delivery too.  David- the guy I have been emailing today was happy to advise via email, and confirmed in writing that the version they sell- since the last shipment- are all 35w transformer, so that's a bonus.  I will share my experiences here with you guys, hopefully I'll be able to offer positive feedback!
  
 TTFN.


----------



## Change is Good

FYI,

I ordered mine from China and it was delivered two days, later, to me in the US.


----------



## M-83

change is good said:


> FYI,
> 
> I ordered mine from China and it was delivered two days, later, to me in the US.


 

 That's impressive.  I bought a nexus one phone with car and desktop dock back in 2009 from USA to UK, and I got hammered with customs fees/taxes AND a £87 courier handling fee so all in all it was $650 plus £140 in import duties.  Since then I've been wary of buying from abroad. Buying in the EU is closer for me plus no import duties at all.


----------



## Change is Good

m-83 said:


> That's impressive.  I bought a nexus one phone with car and desktop dock back in 2009 from USA to UK, and I got hammered with customs fees/taxes AND a £87 courier handling fee so all in all it was $650 plus £140 in import duties.  Since then I've been wary of buying from abroad. Buying in the EU is closer for me plus no import duties at all.




True. I was just putting it out there, that's all. They ship out rather quickly and also adjust the item's value to your liking. I did so, and had no import fees.

Let us know how you like it, when it arrives


----------



## M-83

change is good said:


> True. I was just putting it out there, that's all. They ship out rather quickly and also adjust the item's value to your liking. I did so, and had no import fees.
> 
> Let us know how you like it, when it arrives


 

 Yeah thanks for sharing your experiences.  I'll let you know how I like it.  \should arrive on Monday just got tracking details


----------



## M-83

change is good said:


> True. I was just putting it out there, that's all. They ship out rather quickly and also adjust the item's value to your liking. I did so, and had no import fees.
> 
> Let us know how you like it, when it arrives


 

 Hey,
  
 My NFB-15 just arrived... but I can't use it, because I ordered from Audiophonics, the reseller in France, and it has the EU power cord with it so it's unusable in UK  so I'm trying to see if Kingwa can supply UK power cord... and research if a 3rd party UK cord will work... I guess I could use an EU plug adapter to convert from EU 2-pin to UK 3-pin, but I'm concerned that this could affect the NFB-15 negatively in some way.
  
 Also, the paperwork that arrived in the box states only tcxo upgrade- no sign of 35w transformer that Audiophonics promised me... so I've emailed Kingwa order number/serial no to see if he can confirm spec.
  
 What a disaster!  I've currently got an NFB-15 £232 paper weight!  I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## Jakkal

m-83 said:


> Hey,
> 
> My NFB-15 just arrived... but I can't use it, because I ordered from Audiophonics, the reseller in France, and it has the EU power cord with it so it's unusable in UK  so I'm trying to see if Kingwa can supply UK power cord... and research if a 3rd party UK cord will work... I guess I could use an EU plug adapter to convert from EU 2-pin to UK 3-pin, but I'm concerned that this could affect the NFB-15 negatively in some way.
> 
> ...


 
 Just go to any Computer/Electronics store and buy normal computer/laptop UK power cord for 1-2 pounds. That is easier and faster I think.


----------



## M-83

jakkal said:


> Just go to any Computer/Electronics store and buy normal computer/laptop UK power cord for 1-2 pounds. That is easier and faster I think.


 
  
 I've borrowed an EU to UK plug adapter off of our lovely neighbours from Poland & using stock EU cord.  Just fired it up- sounds amazing!
  
 Very musical, much wider soundscape than Fiio E17, really lush and smooth.  Volume on high gain = deafening! I'm only having mid for a quick 10 mins because need an early night so will give some more time tomorrow evening.
  
 All in all, very pleased!!


----------



## Jakkal

m-83 said:


> I've borrowed an EU to UK plug adapter off of our lovely neighbours from Poland & using stock EU cord.  Just fired it up- sounds amazing!
> 
> Very musical, much wider soundscape than Fiio E17, really lush and smooth.  Volume on high gain = deafening! I'm only having mid for a quick 10 mins because need an early night so will give some more time tomorrow evening.
> 
> All in all, very pleased!!


 
 Gratz and enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Also when you have more time can you please check and answer my questions. Thanks
  


jakkal said:


> I have received my NFB-15 and i have two questions.
> Do you guys have hiss with sensitive headphone when you go above normal listening levels with no music playing. For example I listen with my Fidelio L2 with volume at 9 o'clock on low gain, I stop the music and go above 12 o'clock with the volume pot and I can hear hiss. The hiss is present even when USB is disconnected. Is this hiss normal?
> 
> The other thing is that my windows volume is not working with the NFB-15 driver and I'm not talking about ASIO or WASAPI, just normal windows listening like YouTube or in DS mode. When I use my other dac HiFimeDIY Sabre the windows volume slider is working fine. Do you guys have the windows volume not working as well or something is messed up with my driver? Thank you.
> ...


----------



## M-83

jakkal said:


> bur
> Gratz and enjoy it
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I haven't come across the issues you've mentioned, but then I use high gain. I've only had 20 mins listening time so far.
  
 Regarding driver, maybe will help to uninstall drivers/software and reinstall- following instructions here to the letter - http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
  
 HTH!


----------



## Kamakahah

Jakkal

My unit doesn't suffer from either of those issues. Windows volume works just fine and no hiss issue even on a few IEMs I tried. I'll give it another go with my customs and see if that produces a hiss. 

Like above, I'd recommend uninstalling the driver and seeing if your controls work as you expect. If that driver turns out to be the issue, make sure you get the most up to date driver and try again. A quick email to them will confirm the correct driver version.

Hope you get the problems solved without too much headache.


----------



## Jakkal

kamakahah said:


> @Jakkal
> 
> My unit doesn't suffer from either of those issues. Windows volume works just fine and no hiss issue even on a few IEMs I tried. I'll give it another go with my customs and see if that produces a hiss.
> 
> ...


 
  I have tried on another computer with Windows 7 but windows volume still don't work. Also I can hear hiss with all of my headphones when the volume pass 12 o'clock. I will email them and see what we can do. Thanks a lot for the help and the info.


----------



## M-83

jakkal said:


> I have tried on another computer with Windows 7 but windows volume still don't work. Also I can hear hiss with all of my headphones when the volume pass 12 o'clock. I will email them and see what we can do. Thanks a lot for the help and the info.


 

 It may just be the model of headphones that you are using.  I don't mean to sound unhelpful, but maybe you could try some different phones?
  
 I thoroughly recommend the $299 Mrspeakers Mad Dogs. A perfect pairing with NFB-15. The comfort level of the MDs far surpass anything I've ever come across too.


----------



## Jakkal

kamakahah said:


> @Jakkal
> 
> My unit doesn't suffer from either of those issues. Windows volume works just fine and no hiss issue even on a few IEMs I tried. I'll give it another go with my customs and see if that produces a hiss.
> 
> ...


 
  
 When you try with your customs, can you turn the volume all the way up with no music playing and see if you hear any hiss? Thanks


----------



## jaxz

Hi. What kind of audio the NFB15 can decode through optical in? The Play Station 4 can output dolby 5.1 via optical out, so...
  
 Thanks.


----------



## PurpleAngel

jaxz said:


> Hi. What kind of audio the NFB15 can decode through optical in? The Play Station 4 can output Dolby 5.1 via optical out, so...
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 The Audio-GD units (like the NFB-15) do not come with any decoding features, they just take in a 2-channel PCM audio stream.
 The Astro Mix-amp, with it's optical input, can decode a compressed 6-channel (5.1) audio stream, from a gaming console, for headphone surround sound.


----------



## jaxz

purpleangel said:


> The Audio-GD units (like the NFB-15) do not come with any decoding features, they just take in a 2-channel PCM audio stream.
> The Astro Mix-amp, with it's optical input, can decode a compressed 6-channel (5.1) audio stream, from a gaming console, for headphone surround sound.




I see. Thank you sir.


----------



## xSDMx

Looking at purchasing one of these to drive my HD 650s. Has Audio-GD fixed the driver problems? I need to use USB and nothing makes me more frustrated than finicky drivers.


----------



## Honkytime

xsdmx said:


> Looking at purchasing one of these to drive my HD 650s. Has Audio-GD fixed the driver problems? I need to use USB and nothing makes me more frustrated than finicky drivers.


 
 I have a NFB-15.32 and don't have any driver issues with it.


----------



## jaxz

honkytime said:


> I have a NFB-15.32 and don't have any driver issues with it.




Neither do I.


----------



## genclaymore

xsdmx said:


> Looking at purchasing one of these to drive my HD 650s. Has Audio-GD fixed the driver problems? I need to use USB and nothing makes me more frustrated than finicky drivers.


 
 I didn't have driver problems with the 15.32 when I had it, just issues related to asio not working which i needed.Using asio4all wasn't gonna cut it, when that also didn't work. But other then the asio issue i had, the drivers worked good and so did the 15.32.


----------



## Jakkal

xsdmx said:


> Looking at purchasing one of these to drive my HD 650s. Has Audio-GD fixed the driver problems? I need to use USB and nothing makes me more frustrated than finicky drivers.




Have you heard Via? They are famous with their bad drivers and Audio-gd is using Via receiver. I have random blue screens and ASIO stop working from time to time. I'm thinking of selling mine, because of the bad drivers. It's not worth the hassle for me.


----------



## genclaymore

jakkal said:


> Have you heard Via? They are famous with their bad drivers and Audio-gd is using Via receiver. I have random blue screens and ASIO stop working from time to time. I'm thinking of selling mine, because of the bad drivers. It's not worth the hassle for me.


 

 I haven't had BSOD's but he might not even have the issues, its the luck of the draw. But one can always bypass the VIA chip by using optical or coaxial from either their motherboard, or a cheap usb to spdif converter or even a cheap sound card like a xonar dg optical. Which I have done just to get working asio.


----------



## mahelun

honkytime said:


> Yeah i got the details it left Hong Kong Saturday afternoon. I live in Calgary so not far off the beaten path. haven't checked the tracking today yet thou


 
 hey whats up, im getting my a gd 15.as well. and im in calgary too


----------



## artheo

Has anyone tried this unit with Fidelio X1?


----------



## Honkytime

mahelun said:


> hey whats up, im getting my a gd 15.as well. and im in calgary too


 
 Nice! i think you will really enjoy it very nice piece of equipment


----------



## bulkie

Just got the NFB-15 today with TXO upgrade.  It looks/feels really well built.  Can't wait to give this a run tonight!
  
 If USB drivers don't work I'll just chuck in the old SPDIF cables.


----------



## bulkie

Setting the NFB-15 right now.
  
 Can't seem to get ASIO to work.  I've followed the instructions from the Audio-gd website but can't get the ASIO option on the dropdown menu from foobar.


----------



## mahelun

I can't either but really choosing ds audiogd is no different I think. Cuz foobar eventually just a player software.


----------



## genclaymore

bulkie said:


> Setting the NFB-15 right now.
> 
> Can't seem to get ASIO to work.  I've followed the instructions from the Audio-gd website but can't get the ASIO option on the dropdown menu from foobar.


 
 Did you place the asio plugin from foobar2k plugin page at the site into the right folder.if you dont then asio wont show up as a option as foobar doesn't support asio by it self. You have to use the plugin to add support.


----------



## jaxz

Yes. The screenshot from foobar-->output doesn't seem to have asio installed. I have it and it work flawlessly. Anyway I always use wasapi trough.


----------



## bulkie

A simple windows update + restart fixed it.  ASIO is working now but I've settled on WASAPI (PUSH).


----------



## artheo

Can anyone describe the sound of Audio-gd nfb-15 regarding the following aspects:
Voices are full or thin, forward or laid back?
General sound signature is laid-back or forward, instruments sound thin or fat and how much warmth is given to the sound?


----------



## M-83

artheo said:


> Can anyone describe the sound of Audio-gd nfb-15 regarding the following aspects:
> Voices are full or thin, forward or laid back?
> General sound signature is laid-back or forward, instruments sound thin or fat and how much warmth is given to the sound?


 
  
 I'm not great at explaining, but I feel like my NFB-15 is very musical, I want to tap my feet when I listen it has a sort of fun sound- there is lots of detail but not in a clinical/analytical sense.  It has plenty of power and this allows my Mad Dogs to open up and really create a beautiful sound, regardless of genre. 
  
 HTH.


----------



## bulkie

What's everyones thoughts on the different filter settings?  Haven't had a play with these yet.


----------



## jaxz

bulkie said:


> What's everyones thoughts on the different filter settings?  Haven't had a play with these yet.




Me neither. I'm happy with the sound I have now with TCXO upgrade. I think the filter settings will affect very slightly the overall sound, so why bother.


----------



## whatup69

I just got a nfb15. Took 3 working days from order to my door step in New Zealand. Downloaded the driver from audio gd website, plugged everything in, let it install and boom. Too easy. No issues, sounds great. The volume pot is very nice, no channel imbalance issues even on a900x. Should do well for in coming k7xx and he500. Would definitely recommend audio gd!


----------



## M-83

Anyone here have experience of 2014 NFB-15 with TCXO upgrade being used with Mrspeakers Alpha Primes?  I have Alpha Primes on the way to replace my awesome Mad Dogs and would love to hear your opinions.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Kamakahah

m-83 said:


> Anyone here have experience of 2014 NFB-15 with TCXO upgrade being used with Mrspeakers Alpha Primes?  I have Alpha Primes on the way to replace my awesome Mad Dogs and would love to hear your opinions.
> 
> Thanks




I was able to demo them at the San Diego meet. Dan let me steal away a pair from his table to try on mine. 

It was at the end of the meet, so I didn't get too much time. This also comes from memory after listening on his setup for 25 minutes right before. It's likely my mind was comparing more to his setup, (Cavalli Liquid Crimson + Mjonir driven by Gungnir. 
Cavalli Liquid Glass + 12SN7GT tubes driven by Aurilic Vega) , than focusing on how my NFB-15 sounded. The NFB-15 just didn't have the resolution, detail and attack of his setup. 
It wasn't bad, but the difference was honestly night and day. You would not confuse the two. The nfb-15 was better for fatigue free listing, but that's where the similarities ended. Again, meet conditions, from memory of a shortish audition. 

I think you'd be happy with it, but the prime can undoubtedly scale higher, IMO. For those of us not looking to spend 3k+ on an amp/dac setup, this is a pretty good compromise.


----------



## whatup69

Its pretty much end game for me without spending thousands


----------



## M-83

kamakahah said:


> I was able to demo them at the San Diego meet. Dan let me steal away a pair from his table to try on mine.
> 
> It was at the end of the meet, so I didn't get too much time. This also comes from memory after listening on his setup for 25 minutes right before. It's likely my mind was comparing more to his setup, (Cavalli Liquid Crimson + Mjonir driven by Gungnir.
> Cavalli Liquid Glass + 12SN7GT tubes driven by Aurilic Vega) , than focusing on how my NFB-15 sounded. The NFB-15 just didn't have the resolution, detail and attack of his setup.
> ...


 
  
 hey, thanks that's an interesting read, I think my Mrs would get the right hump if I drop £3k on headphones power unit and dac! I reckon I could squeeze a grand max, I'll have to start saving and research what matches alpha primes will for 1k.


----------



## M-83

Can anyone please advise of the longest USB 3.0 cable the NFB-15 (post May 2014 model) works with without SQ degradation / issues? Also wondering if higher quality USB cables are worth the money etc?
  
 Thanks


----------



## mahelun

m-83 said:


> Can anyone please advise of the longest USB 3.0 cable the NFB-15 (post May 2014 model) works with without SQ degradation / issues? Also wondering if higher quality USB cables are worth the money etc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



pretty much no difference... im sorry to say, at least to me, all power cable, power plug and usb cable etc are useless (or it is way subtle if there is any).


----------



## Kamakahah

m-83 said:


> Can anyone please advise of the longest USB 3.0 cable the NFB-15 (post May 2014 model) works with without SQ degradation / issues? Also wondering if higher quality USB cables are worth the money etc?
> 
> Thanks




The answer to that is 100% not worth it. As long as your basic USB cable is transmitting the necessary data and power, then it doesn't matter. In this case the usb power is not even being used. The usb is simply transmitting a digital signal of 1s and 0s. As long as all the numbers are arriving without interference, there is no difference. 

Use your money on something that actuality matters.


----------



## M-83

kamakahah said:


> The answer to that is 100% not worth it. As long as your basic USB cable is transmitting the necessary data and power, then it doesn't matter. In this case the usb power is not even being used. The usb is simply transmitting a digital signal of 1s and 0s. As long as all the numbers are arriving without interference, there is no difference.
> 
> Use your money on something that actuality matters.


 
 Ok thanks, though Kingwa did say that if the usb cable is I think around 3 metres then any longer and signal can weaken and NFB15 can be negatively affected.
  
 Ideally I'd like a 2m USB 3.0 compatible cable that works just fine. Doesn't need to be some crazy expensive £200 cable.


----------



## M-83

mahelun said:


> m-83 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone please advise of the longest USB 3.0 cable the NFB-15 (post May 2014 model) works with without SQ degradation / issues? Also wondering if higher quality USB cables are worth the money etc?
> ...


 
 OK thanks I'll just buy a longer standard usb 3.0 cable then.


----------



## M-83

kamakahah said:


> I was able to demo them at the San Diego meet. Dan let me steal away a pair from his table to try on mine.
> 
> It was at the end of the meet, so I didn't get too much time. This also comes from memory after listening on his setup for 25 minutes right before. It's likely my mind was comparing more to his setup, (Cavalli Liquid Crimson + Mjonir driven by Gungnir.
> Cavalli Liquid Glass + 12SN7GT tubes driven by Aurilic Vega) , than focusing on how my NFB-15 sounded. The NFB-15 just didn't have the resolution, detail and attack of his setup.
> ...


 

 My Alpha Primes are en route, hope to take delivery by Monday I'll let you know what I think with my NFB15


----------



## marsellus

Hey guys, I'm looking for some advice here, if I may. I did ask this on the Pulse Geek thread, but got no replies there. I currently own an Audio-gd 15.32, which runs a D5000, an Ultrasone 2900 and an Audeze LCD 2 v2. Would the Geek Pulse be a sidegrade, or an upgrade? Just wondering if I should get one, or perhaps look into one of the more expensive Audio-GD ones (NFB-28 comes to mind). Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

marsellus said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some advice here, if I may. I did ask this on the Pulse Geek thread, but got no replies there. I currently own an Audio-gd 15.32, which runs a D5000, an Ultrasone 2900 and an Audeze LCD 2 v2. Would the Geek Pulse be a sidegrade, or an upgrade? Just wondering if I should get one, or perhaps look into one of the more expensive Audio-GD ones (NFB-28 comes to mind). Thanks in advance for any tips.


 
 i dont have geek pulse but have the geekout720 and have auditioned their davinci dac. I also owned almost all agd dac series and imo, i much prefer agd house sound, much better musical sound for long listening period.


----------



## M-83

Hi does anyone have experience connecting NFB15 via USB to a surface pro 3 dock? Just trying to work out whether NFB15 will work well/correctly connected in this manner. Thanks.


----------



## whatup69

I'm not sure about running it via asio/wasapi but it should be pretty much plug n play after u download the driver from audio gd and your settings no higher than 24bit/96khz. Any higher and seems to be buggy, plus there is no difference going higher than that anyway.


----------



## whatup69

Anyone here have a nfb15 and he500 pairing? I just got my he500s and about 10 hrs in they're very underwhelming. Soundstage is average, same with dynamics. For some reason it's fatiguing even though it's softer/smoother sounding than what I'm used to. It just sounds abit soft and the great mid range that's talked about I'm not hearing. Mids are distant and recessed


----------



## M-83

Anyone have experience of using a Fiio X5 as source for NFB15 using the NFB15 dac? If yes how do you rate the setup and how is it connected?

Thx.


----------



## hucifer

m-83 said:


> Anyone have experience of using a Fiio X5 as source for NFB15 using the NFB15 dac? If yes how do you rate the setup and how is it connected?
> 
> Thx.


 
 If you bypass the DAC in the X5 via coaxial then it's going to sound the same as any other digital source.


----------



## M-83

hucifer said:


> If you bypass the DAC in the X5 via coaxial then it's going to sound the same as any other digital source.


 
 Ok so are you're saying not worth it? The idea I have is using x5 possibly with fiio e12 if I listen to my alpha primes downstairs or if I go out or away with them, but carry on using my nfb15 when listening in bed. I use my surface pro 3 as source at mo and sometimes it feels like a ball ache to set it up everytime I want to listen to music in bed. Esp as I now have FLAC lossless music as well as Xbox music streaming/downloaded stuff.


----------



## hucifer

m-83 said:


> Ok so are you're saying not worth it? The idea I have is using x5 possibly with fiio e12 if I listen to my alpha primes downstairs or if I go out or away with them, but carry on using my nfb15 when listening in bed. I use my surface pro 3 as source at mo and sometimes it feels like a ball ache to set it up everytime I want to listen to music in bed. Esp as I now have FLAC lossless music as well as Xbox music streaming/downloaded stuff.


 
 I'm saying that there's no point getting an X5 over, say, an X1 if you're going to bypass the amp and DAC (purely in terms of sound quality). They'll just sound the same if you feed them through the NFB-15 via SPDIF.

 And word of warning about the E12 - it has quite a warm colouration from the amp which doesn;t sound all that great with the Mad Dogs to me. Check out the Cayin C5, which I haven't tried myself but is apparently a very good portable amp to use with the Mad Dogs.


----------



## M-83

hucifer said:


> I'm saying that there's no point getting an X5 over, say, an X1 if you're going to bypass the amp and DAC (purely in terms of sound quality). They'll just sound the same if you feed them through the NFB-15 via SPDIF.
> 
> And word of warning about the E12 - it has quite a warm colouration from the amp which doesn;t sound all that great with the Mad Dogs to me. Check out the Cayin C5, which I haven't tried myself but is apparently a very good portable amp to use with the Mad Dogs.


 
 Cayin C5 looks good, any idea how its power compares to nfb15?


----------



## hucifer

The C5 is rated at 800mw @ 32 Ω, which is pretty good for a portable amp. The NFB-15 is much more powerful (3500mw @25 Ω).


----------



## jaxz

whatup69 said:


> Anyone here have a nfb15 and he500 pairing? I just got my he500s and about 10 hrs in they're very underwhelming. Soundstage is average, same with dynamics. For some reason it's fatiguing even though it's softer/smoother sounding than what I'm used to. It just sounds abit soft and the great mid range that's talked about I'm not hearing. Mids are distant and recessed




Hi. I have that pairing. It's sounds very good to me ears. Full bodied sound. The NFB 15 drive the 500 very well. Maybe your HE-500 needs burn in? Or maybe it's just not your preferred sound signature...


----------



## M-83

hucifer said:


> The C5 is rated at 800mw @ 32 Ω, which is pretty good for a portable amp. The NFB-15 is much more powerful (3500mw @25 Ω).


 
 Yeah I'll stick to NFB 15 for now the difference in power will probably annoy me, I had a fiio E17 before and it was no where near the nfb15 in every way


----------



## Arcanos

Just received a NFB-15 (2014). My HE-500's are ten hours away, so I only have my ATH-M50s to play with. As a budding audio enthusiast, my initial impression is very positive. The packaging was well done, build quality seems very good, and my ATH-M50s have never been more articulate and transparent.  
  
  
 After I get home and burn-in the NFB-15, I can attempt a proper write up if anyone wants (FiiO E10, Schiit Magni, ATH-M50, Ultrasone 780, HiFiMan HE-400, and HE-500 available to reference with/against the Audio GD NFB-15).


----------



## M-83

arcanos said:


> Just received a NFB-15 (2014). My HE-500's are ten hours away, so I only have my ATH-M50s to play with. As a budding audio enthusiast, my initial impression is very positive. The packaging was well done, build quality seems very good, and my ATH-M50s have never been more articulate and transparent.
> 
> 
> After I get home and burn-in the NFB-15, I can attempt a proper write up if anyone wants (FiiO E10, Schiit Magni, ATH-M50, Ultrasone 780, HiFiMan HE-400, and HE-500 available to reference with/against the Audio GD NFB-15).


 

 Glad you like it. Am interested to hear your thoughts on NFB15


----------



## jjacq

arcanos said:


> Just received a NFB-15 (2014). My HE-500's are ten hours away, so I only have my ATH-M50s to play with. As a budding audio enthusiast, my initial impression is very positive. The packaging was well done, build quality seems very good, and my ATH-M50s have never been more articulate and transparent.
> 
> 
> After I get home and burn-in the NFB-15, I can attempt a proper write up if anyone wants (FiiO E10, Schiit Magni, ATH-M50, Ultrasone 780, HiFiMan HE-400, and HE-500 available to reference with/against the Audio GD NFB-15).


 

 Welcome to the club! I'd love for you to compare the Magni and the 15.32 with the 400i! I am thinking of getting the Magni for my Alpha Dogs but I feel like I might be setting myself up for a letdown.


----------



## whatup69

arcanos said:


> Just received a NFB-15 (2014). My HE-500's are ten hours away, so I only have my ATH-M50s to play with. As a budding audio enthusiast, my initial impression is very positive. The packaging was well done, build quality seems very good, and my ATH-M50s have never been more articulate and transparent.
> 
> 
> After I get home and burn-in the NFB-15, I can attempt a proper write up if anyone wants (FiiO E10, Schiit Magni, ATH-M50, Ultrasone 780, HiFiMan HE-400, and HE-500 available to reference with/against the Audio GD NFB-15).




Will be very interested to hear your initial impressions of the he500 and nfb15 pairing once you 500s arrive!


----------



## mahelun

what i know is he400 doesnt match nfb-15 as good as my hd700. vocals are so bad on he400 w/ the nfb... Then i sold my he400 for 300 lol


----------



## Arcanos

Do any of you know if using optical on the NFB 15 bypasses the NFB's DAC and uses the soundcard/onboard?


----------



## hucifer

arcanos said:


> Do any of you know if using optical on the NFB 15 bypasses the NFB's DAC and uses the soundcard/onboard?


 

 Of course it doesn't. If you're using optical that means you must send the digital signal to a DAC before you can get analogue sound from your headphones or speakers.


----------



## jaxz

arcanos said:


> Do any of you know if using optical on the NFB 15 bypasses the NFB's DAC and uses the soundcard/onboard?




Actually, it's the other way around.


----------



## thug behram

How does this go with the HE-500 and D2000?

 Are drivers stable for Windows 8?


----------



## Change is Good

thug behram said:


> How does this go with the HE-500 and D2000?
> 
> 
> *Are drivers stable for Windows 8?*




Yes


----------



## thug behram

How does it compare to the NFB-11.32? Extra $ worth it?


----------



## q2klepto

I'm flip flopping between the new Schiit Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber stack and the NFB 15 - the Schiit stack looks cooler, but ive heard good things about the Audio GD NFB15
  
 Is it worth getting the TCXO and 35W tranformer upgrade? 
  
 Has anyone directly compared the the Magni with the NBF15? If its been discussed in the thread, please link if possible  
  
 Looking to drive my HE-400i's. 
  
 Previous Amps (Aune T1 and Emotiva miniX)


----------



## jjacq

q2klepto said:


> I'm flip flopping between the new Schiit Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber stack and the NFB 15 - the Schiit stack looks cooler, but ive heard good things about the Audio GD NFB15
> 
> Is it worth getting the TCXO and 35W tranformer upgrade?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Okay so I own the M2U, the NFB 15.32, 35W upgrade and the 400i.

 Either way will be a good combination but it'd be good to get the 15.32 if you have active speakers or planning to upgrade to a harder to drive can like the HE-560. I got the 35W upgrade for free but I don't know how the normal one sounds like so I don't know if it's worth it. I didn't get the TCXO upgrade because I use optical to save a USB port so I can't help you there either. I prefer the NFB 15.32 because of more power, features, and as well as the treble being more controlled than the M2U. Bass response is noticeable when I use my Alpha Dogs which are harder to drive than the 400i.
  
 Also, did you use the MiniX with the 400i? Why did you let go of it?


----------



## q2klepto

jjacq said:


> Okay so I own the M2U, the NFB 15.32, 35W upgrade and the 400i.
> 
> Either way will be a good combination but it'd be good to get the 15.32 if you have active speakers or planning to upgrade to a harder to drive can like the HE-560. I got the 35W upgrade for free but I don't know how the normal one sounds like so I don't know if it's worth it. I didn't get the TCXO upgrade because I use optical to save a USB port so I can't help you there either. I prefer the NFB 15.32 because of more power, features, and as well as the treble being more controlled than the M2U. Bass response is noticeable when I use my Alpha Dogs which are harder to drive than the 400i.
> 
> Also, did you use the MiniX with the 400i? Why did you let go of it?


 
  
 Cool - so you also have the Magni 2 Uber? Or Modi 2 Uber (since you use optical). Can you tell a difference between the 2 with your 400i? 
  
 The miniX had some noise when volume was at around 1:30 (starting from 6) and it was just plain too clunky/big on my desk. Honestly when comparing it to my Aune T1, there was very little difference..i did have to crank the Aune to about 65-70% for bass impact to match.  The miniX did a bit better at lower volumes. 
  
 The idea that since it was a modded miniX and not a true headphone amp, designed from the ground up - that there are better options out there. So i sold both the miniX (amp) and my Aune T1 (used it as my tube dac with the minix) to see if i can get a proper solution for around the same price or slightly more. 

 When i bought the miniX i thought id use it as an amp for speakers at some point, but i probably wont for awhile.


----------



## M-83

Hi all, can anyone please compare NFB-15 (with txco) to Schiit Lyr2? I have Alpha Prime headphones that sound great with my NFB-15, but am considering chopping in my NFB-15 & Mad Dogs to get a decent amp. I could (I assume) use the dac on my Fiio X5 for a while.
  
 Anyone able to advise or point me in the best direction to post please?
  
 Thx


----------



## i019791

m-83 said:


> Hi all, can anyone please compare NFB-15 (with txco) to Schiit Lyr2? I have Alpha Prime headphones that sound great with my NFB-15, but am considering chopping in my NFB-15 & Mad Dogs to get a decent amp. I could (I assume) use the dac on my Fiio X5 for a while.
> 
> Anyone able to advise or point me in the best direction to post please?
> 
> Thx


 
 I cannot help on the Lyr2.
 From my experience the amp part of NFB-15 (a little muddy & sparkless) is easily bested by higher Audio gd amps. If you decide to stay SS, you may consider the Audio gd C-2 for orthos - should be only a little more expensive than Lyr2 in Europe.


----------



## M-83

i019791 said:


> I cannot help on the Lyr2.
> From my experience the amp part of NFB-15 (a little muddy & sparkless) is easily bested by higher Audio gd amps. If you decide to stay SS, you may consider the Audio gd C-2 for orthos - should be only a little more expensive than Lyr2 in Europe.


 
 Thx looks good, I'll take a deeper look.


----------



## jjacq

q2klepto said:


> Cool - so you also have the Magni 2 Uber? Or Modi 2 Uber (since you use optical). Can you tell a difference between the 2 with your 400i?
> 
> The miniX had some noise when volume was at around 1:30 (starting from 6) and it was just plain too clunky/big on my desk. Honestly when comparing it to my Aune T1, there was very little difference..i did have to crank the Aune to about 65-70% for bass impact to match.  The miniX did a bit better at lower volumes.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Magni 2 Uber and I like the NFB 15.32 more because of the treble control.


----------



## Surlias

Is it possible to power both headphones and external speakers simultaneously with the NFB-15.32, or can you only have one active at a time?


----------



## Brooko

surlias said:


> Is it possible to power both headphones and external speakers simultaneously with the NFB-15.32, or can you only have one active at a time?


 
  
 One at a time.  There is a switch to choose - HP or variable (so rear line out but controllable by the pot) or fixed (fixed rear line out)


----------



## M-83

I'm putting my 8 week old NFB-15 & 10 week old Mad Dog headphones up for sale in uk ( £350 plus shipping for the lot) to help towards a new Amp for my new Alpha Primes.
  
 PM me if interested. I'll be listing in for sale forums @ weekend.


----------



## thug behram

Txco upgrade worth it or nah?


----------



## q2klepto

Not sure - but i grabbed the update since ill be using it with USB.  Not sure if USB jitter is actually noticable by ear.
  
 I sent my payment in tuesday night, they confirmed they received it - should i have a tracking number by now?


----------



## hucifer

thug behram said:


> Txco upgrade worth it or nah?


 
 The upgraded clock is only active when upsampling and even then it's debateable if you'd notice a difference in jitter.

 Your call.


----------



## q2klepto

Looking at this Massdrop amp xDuoo TA-01 DAC/Amp https://www.massdrop.com/buy/xduoo-ta-01-dac-amp 
  
 On paper it looks kinda good  (I ordered my NFB-15.32 a couple days ago for my 400i)
  

Dual Wolfson WM8470 DAC chips
Supports up to 24bit/192 kHz playback
XMOS USB chip
Asynchronous USB 2.0 transmission
12AU7 tube
Transistors for Class-A buffer
Supports ASIO, KS, and WASAPI modes
Overvoltage and overcurrent protection
Inputs: USB 2.0, RCA (L,R)
Output: 1/4 in (6.3 mm) headphone jack, RCA (L,R)
Detachable power cord with North American plug
Operating voltage: DC 12 V
Frequency response: AMP 10 Hz - 100 kHz +/- 0.5 dB, USB 20 Hz - 20 kHz +/- 0.5 dB
USB sample rate: 16-24bit, 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96, 176.4, 192 kHz
Distortion: 0.03% (1 kHz)
Output power: 2100 mW (32 Ohms load)
Gain: +6 / +17 dB
Crosstalk: 110 dB
Impedance: 16 - 600 Ohms
  
 2.1W at 32Ohmns is insane, and its DAC seems pretty good..how does this amp compare to the NFB 15? Its also less than half the price.


----------



## jjacq

q2klepto said:


> Looking at this Massdrop amp xDuoo TA-01 DAC/Amp https://www.massdrop.com/buy/xduoo-ta-01-dac-amp
> 
> On paper it looks kinda good  (I ordered my NFB-15.32 a couple days ago for my 400i)
> 
> ...


 
 tempting but it's a tube hybrid amp. The NFB is solid state.


----------



## whatup69

Xduoo ta-01 is a piece of ****. See that 'tube' sitting in the chassis? That isnt doing anything. Its not even a true hybrid like the lyr. Its comparable to a aune t1. Which isnt comparable to a magni. Which isnt comparable to a nfb11/15. Products like the xduoo are cheap because they are worth that cheap price and most of the time worth far less. If you got one you'll be looking to upgrade it anyway (probably to a nfb15).


----------



## Change is Good

Showing my NFB-15 some love, today...


----------



## q2klepto

Anyone remember how much they paid for Import/Custom duties for their NFB-15? Mine is ~$27 coming to Canada


----------



## thug behram

q2klepto said:


> Anyone remember how much they paid for Import/Custom duties for their NFB-15? Mine is ~$27 coming to Canada




What province? I'm about to order to Ontario but they are being difficult with the payments..


----------



## q2klepto

thug behram said:


> What province? I'm about to order to Ontario but they are being difficult with the payments..


 
  
 Manitoba. PM me if you have any questions.  The price has slowly crept up... Im basically paying almost 1:1 Headphone:Amp ratio.  Not sure i like that..


----------



## thug behram

q2klepto said:


> Manitoba. PM me if you have any questions.  The price has slowly crept up... Im basically paying almost 1:1 Headphone:Amp ratio.  Not sure i like that..




I just paid for it. I hope it goes through smoothly. There was some miscommunication so fingers crossed. I asked them to put the value at $40 so duties might be lower.


----------



## q2klepto

thug behram said:


> I just paid for it. I hope it goes through smoothly. There was some miscommunication so fingers crossed. I asked them to put the value at $40 so duties might be lower.


 
  
 Grrr - DHL charged me a processing fee of $10 + $4 "administration fee".  Actual customs was $13, declared value was $80.  I wonder how much i wouldve been hit if i ordered from Schiit. AFAIK all schiit is manufactured in the US, so NAFTA couldve been helpful. 
  
 I used to like DHL....


----------



## Jakkal

q2klepto said:


> Anyone remember how much they paid for Import/Custom duties for their NFB-15? Mine is ~$27 coming to Canada


 
 I cannot forget this - 60 euro import tax + courier fee in Germany.


----------



## thug behram

q2klepto said:


> Grrr - DHL charged me a processing fee of $10 + $4 "administration fee".  Actual customs was $13, declared value was $80.  I wonder how much i wouldve been hit if i ordered from Schiit. AFAIK all schiit is manufactured in the US, so NAFTA couldve been helpful.
> 
> I used to like DHL....




Yeah I got ****ted on by DHL when hifiman sent me a demo he-400i. I didn't even buy it!

I'm sure the nfb-15 is much better than the low end schiit stack. Many people prefer it to the Asgard/bitfrost too.


----------



## Honkytime

q2klepto said:


> Grrr - DHL charged me a processing fee of $10 + $4 "administration fee".  Actual customs was $13, declared value was $80.  I wonder how much i wouldve been hit if i ordered from Schiit. AFAIK all schiit is manufactured in the US, so NAFTA couldve been helpful.
> 
> I used to like DHL....


 
 when i ordered my Schiit Magni it was about 25$ for the import fees for it and when i ordered my Audio GD 15.32 it was 20$ so no NAFTA does not apply. The part that got me the most is that it took 3 weeks to get my magni from California and 4 days to get my NFB-15.32 from china figure that one out. about the same for shipping charges too.


----------



## q2klepto

It actually arrived today! But unfortunately getting this error when trying to install USB drivers on Windows 8.1
  

  
 Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## thug behram

I paid them but no response? How long after paying do they ship and give you tracking?


----------



## q2klepto

thug behram said:


> I paid them but no response? How long after paying do they ship and give you tracking?




Paid Tues night, got response Wed afternoon.. Friday for tracking.. Delivered Monday. 

DHL is pretty quick. Stuff from the US is always slower to Canada for me.


----------



## q2klepto

q2klepto said:


> It actually arrived today! But unfortunately getting this error when trying to install USB drivers on Windows 8.1
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


 
  
 The solution to my problem was running the installer from the *******ed C:\ - guess i didnt need to spend 3hrs reintstalling Windows 8. 
  
 Still having a hell of a time getting this to work...Installed the Drivers and VIA ASIO and Foobar, installed ASIO support.  I cannot get any sound to come out of any headphone conneted to the NFB-15. 
  
 Tried 2 different headphones, 2 different usb cables and different ports. 
  
 Really starting to regret getting this. 
  
 Anyone have any ideas? Ill be bringing it to work to test on my laptop. 
  
 Right now the amp is set to "Fixed" "Low Gain" and "USB"


----------



## whatup69

q2klepto said:


> The solution to my problem was running the installer from the *******ed C:\ - guess i didnt need to spend 3hrs reintstalling Windows 8.
> 
> Still having a hell of a time getting this to work...Installed the Drivers and VIA ASIO and Foobar, installed ASIO support.  I cannot get any sound to come out of any headphone conneted to the NFB-15.
> 
> ...



Try setting it to headphone->low gain->usb and test it via direct sound first


----------



## q2klepto

whatup69 said:


> Try setting it to headphone->low gain->usb and test it via direct sound first




Guess its getting late, coiuldve sworn i tried HP - but that did it thanks!

EDIT: Had a chance to briefly listen to it - but one thing that struck me was how quiet it is, even in high gain.  With FLACs and 320kb mp3s, on songs that i am very familiar with the volume knob was between 12-130 to get the loudness i wanted.  I thought it would blow my ears out at 11 oclock. 

This is with the HE-400i. 

Also noticed the bass didnt have the impact i was hoping for, but then again my Aune T1 with 6922 tube may have been coloring it more than i thought.  Really wish i still had it to compare. 

Where is the knob for everyone elses listening? Using my phone (LGG3) and pink noise from http://www.audiocheck.net/testtones_highdefinitionaudio.php - at around 1230-1 the measured pressure using the Sound Meter app is only about 70-73db.  

Anyone go higher than 2 oclock on the knob on high quality records?


----------



## whatup69

for most music via spotify or foobar, i generally have my volume dial around 8-9 oclock. Closer to 10 oclock for a lot of classical though i seem to listen at much lower volumes than anyone else who listens to my set up. My headphones are he500s which are just very slightly less sensitive than your he400is. This is on low gain by the way, even my higher volume listening mates never crank it over 12 oclock, though my drummer flatmate prefers listening to them on high gain around 10-11 oclock but pretty sure his hearing is a bit damaged. Its a very powerful amp that goes very loud, i have no idea why it is so quiet for you.....
  
 did you try restarting the computer with nfb15 switched on after all the drivers were installed?


----------



## q2klepto

I think since my Aune T1 was 1000mW@32Ohm, i usually had it around 12-130 on the dial - i had it in my head that the NFB would hit the same type of volume at around 9-10, kinda surprised that it didnt. 
  
 But its been a week and a half since ive had it so my memory could be fuzzy on how loud i actually had it. 
  
 The first couple songs i played was a couple tracks from the Tron: Legacy soundtrack "Recognizer" - and since its a beautifully mastered album, it isnt nearly as loud as other more modern songs.  And i think i played some classical after. 
  
 Right now im listening to some Spotify Premium - and the volume pot is at about 1030 and pretty good loudness.


----------



## whatup69

Most amps will swing enough voltage to make your ears bleed, even a fiio e10k will drive my he500s to instant ear drum exploding volume levels. The audio gd current gain implementation of the volume knob pushes a lot more current (mw) as you increase the volume which is one of the main reasons why theyre pretty ideal for planars. Its also why imo the people who only go on manufacturer specs and maths and say an O2 is all you need even for planars aka enough volume is all that matters, they dont know what theyre talking about first hand.


----------



## M-83

Are there any settings internally on an NFB-15 to give a bit of a brighter sound?


----------



## Brooko

You could play around with the filters, but changes will be subtle.
  
 If you really want brighter, you're actually wanting the NFB-11 (Sabre based instead of Wolfson)


----------



## Tostapane

someone has tried it with the K612?
 how is this compared to ef2a?


----------



## whatup69

brooko said:


> You could play around with the filters, but changes will be subtle.
> 
> If you really want brighter, you're actually wanting the NFB-11 (Sabre based instead of Wolfson)



How would you change filters on the nfb15? I see no option to do this via hardware or software...


----------



## hucifer

whatup69 said:


> How would you change filters on the nfb15? I see no option to do this via hardware or software...


 
  
 With the current iteration of the NFB-15 changing the filter settings involves removing the cover and thereby voiding the warranty. Doing so to make what is a very minor (and some might say inaudible) change isn't worth it IMO, but YMMV.


----------



## i019791

hucifer said:


> With the current iteration of the NFB-15 changing the filter settings involves removing the cover and thereby voiding the warranty. Doing so to make what is a very minor (and some might say inaudible) change isn't worth it IMO, but YMMV.


 
 Audio gd had been clear in that opening the case does not void the warranty - you may confirm with them.
 The effect of filter changing was indeed very subtle to my ears.


----------



## hucifer

i019791 said:


> Audio gd had been clear in that opening the case does not void the warranty - you may confirm with them.


 
 Thanks for the clarification - wasn't aware of this


----------



## Brooko

whatup69 said:


> How would you change filters on the nfb15? I see no option to do this via hardware or software...


 
  
 Which version do you have?  Mine (NFB-12) is by internal jumpers.  It'll all be documented in the manual.


----------



## M-83

brooko said:


> You could play around with the filters, but changes will be subtle.
> 
> If you really want brighter, you're actually wanting the NFB-11 (Sabre based instead of Wolfson)


 
  
 Yeah maybe I should've gone with the NFB-11, I'm just looking for a little more "sparkle" with my Alpha Prime headphones the NBF-15 is too smooth for me I think.
  
 Shame I couldn't demo them side-by-side prior to buying.  I like a musical fun sound, and am not keen on analytical "lifeless"  sound, that's why I went with the 15 rather than 11.
  
 Maybe I'll wait until a local audio show is on take my gear and demo a few.  I am not buying anymore expensive Amp or DACs blind again lol.


----------



## thug behram

m-83 said:


> Yeah maybe I should've gone with the NFB-11, I'm just looking for a little more "sparkle" with my Alpha Prime headphones the NBF-15 is too smooth for me I think.
> 
> Shame I couldn't demo them side-by-side prior to buying.  I like a musical fun sound, and am not keen on analytical "lifeless"  sound, that's why I went with the 15 rather than 11.
> 
> Maybe I'll wait until a local audio show is on take my gear and demo a few.  I am not buying anymore expensive Amp or DACs blind again lol.




The alpha prime is a really dark headphone..


----------



## M-83

thug behram said:


> The alpha prime is a really dark headphone..


 
  
 Yeah that's why I need a bit of balance. NFB15 is not bright enough really for me. I've got a cayin c5 I may stick with that for a bit and sell my nfb15. I'm undecided thus far.


----------



## thug behram

m-83 said:


> Yeah that's why I need a bit of balance. NFB15 is not bright enough really for me. I've got a cayin c5 I may stick with that for a bit and sell my nfb15. I'm undecided thus far.



 


NFB-11 isn't much brighter.

Does the c5 provide enough current? underpowered orthos often sound brighter.


----------



## whatup69

brooko said:


> Which version do you have?  Mine (NFB-12) is by internal jumpers.  It'll all be documented in the manual.



Ive got the latest revision (had it for just over a month now)


----------



## M-83

thug behram said:


> m-83 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that's why I need a bit of balance. NFB15 is not bright enough really for me. I've got a cayin c5 I may stick with that for a bit and sell my nfb15. I'm undecided thus far.
> ...


 
 The C5 is awesome with the alpha primes, I'm listening to it now with my Fiio X5 dac . Fantastic.


----------



## whatup69

m-83 said:


> Yeah maybe I should've gone with the NFB-11, I'm just looking for a little more "sparkle" with my Alpha Prime headphones the NBF-15 is too smooth for me I think.
> 
> Shame I couldn't demo them side-by-side prior to buying.  I like a musical fun sound, and am not keen on analytical "lifeless"  sound, that's why I went with the 15 rather than 11.
> 
> Maybe I'll wait until a local audio show is on take my gear and demo a few.  I am not buying anymore expensive Amp or DACs blind again lol.


 see
I feel ive had the same experiences as you after hearing my he500s through a Oppo HA-1. The HA-1 is out of my price range though. The sound was so much clearer/more detailed especially the highs yet it was smooth and non fatiguing. My nfb15 almost sounded muddy in comparison
Edit: see here http://www.head-fi.org/t/751035/audio-gd-equivalent-of-ha-1


----------



## Brooko

whatup69 said:


> Ive got the latest revision (had it for just over a month now)


 
  
 Here you go - jumpers are inside the case
  
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Use.htm
  
 I don't think it will do what you are looking for though.  NFB12/15 (due to their intended design) are neutral amps with a warmish full bodied tonality.


----------



## Tostapane

http://www.headfonia.com/no-music-audio-gd-nfb-12/
 this review talks about a bad vocal with this amp.. someone think the same with nfb 15?


----------



## Brooko

tostapane said:


> http://www.headfonia.com/no-music-audio-gd-nfb-12/
> this review talks about a bad vocal with this amp.. someone think the same with nfb 15?


 
  
 That was Mike's opinion.  Not one shared with many NFB-12 or NFB-15 owners.  Honestly - take anything Headfonia says with a grain of salt.  They take nice pictures - but most of the time I ignore the content of their reviews. It is one person's opinion ......


----------



## Tostapane

ok  thanks for information . i have a k612 and i bought a k7xx .. i was going to buy an nfb 15 but i was worried for the vocals ( the best part of my k612)


----------



## Change is Good

I used to own the K612 and now own the K7XX. You need not worry. Great pairings with the NFB-15


----------



## q2klepto

brooko said:


> That was Mike's opinion.  Not one shared with many NFB-12 or NFB-15 owners.  Honestly - take anything Headfonia says with a grain of salt.  They take nice pictures - but most of the time I ignore the content of their reviews. It is one person's opinion ......


 
  
 Agreed - in the MSR7 thread someone from head/earphonia said they could tell differences by simply swapping cables.  They were all high end cables so.....i dont know what to think of that.


----------



## Brooko

q2klepto said:


> Agreed - in the MSR7 thread someone from head/earphonia said they could tell differences by simply swapping cables.  They were all high end cables so.....i dont know what to think of that.


 
  
 Don't want to get into a debate with anyone on this - so just use your own knowledge and common sense.  I've tried different cables with AKG and Senn cans - volume match - no difference. It in turn makes me very sceptical about anyone claiming sonic differences between cables.


----------



## whatup69

I have k7xx with nfb15. Its an ideal match


----------



## sonic2911

Does anyone pair the NFB-15 2014 version with HD600? How does it sound?


----------



## hucifer

sonic2911 said:


> Does anyone pair the NFB-15 2014 version with HD600? How does it sound?




Just lovely  I compared the NFB-15 with a bunch of other SS amps specifically for the HD600. It's just bit more warm and musical than something like the O2 or Magni,which is exactly the type of sound I like.


----------



## sonic2911

hucifer said:


> Just lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How about the low and soundstage?


----------



## thug behram

just got mine in. sounds great with the he-500. drivers installed just fine. any other settings i should touch? i set it at 32bit/44.1khz. most of my music is at 44.1khz so i figured not to increase much higher.

 i found that windows volume control doesn't work. normal?


----------



## MrUninspired

thug behram said:


> just got mine in. sounds great with the he-500. drivers installed just fine. any other settings i should touch? i set it at 32bit/44.1khz. most of my music is at 44.1khz so i figured not to increase much higher.
> 
> i found that windows volume control doesn't work. normal?


 
  
 I believe you mentioned that you had them put a $40 value on the package. Mind if I ask how much you paid at the door, if you were hit with any fees?
  
 I've been following this thread for a while..on the fence about buying the NFB-15. $380 CAD (plus possible customs/import tax) is quite a bit of money, considering this will be the biggest investment I'll make on audio equipment. I already got a quote, but I'm wondering what value I should have them declare the package as before I pay.
  
 This will be my first amp/DAC - I'm still new to all of this despite having done a lot of research. I'm planning to pair it with the K7XX and HD598  (although the latter doesn't really require amplification, from what I read).
  
 Hopefully this purchase will be worth it.


----------



## thug behram

mruninspired said:


> I believe you mentioned that you had them put a $40 value on the package. Mind if I ask how much you paid at the door, if you were hit with any fees?
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while..on the fence about buying the NFB-15. $380 CAD (plus possible customs/import tax) is quite a bit of money, considering this will be the biggest investment I'll make on audio equipment. I already got a quote, but I'm wondering what value I should have them declare the package as before I pay.
> 
> ...




Yeah they put the value at $40. Customs fees was $23.


----------



## whatup69

thug behram said:


> just got mine in. sounds great with the he-500. drivers installed just fine. any other settings i should touch? i set it at 32bit/44.1khz. most of my music is at 44.1khz so i figured not to increase much higher.
> 
> i found that windows volume control doesn't work. normal?


 
 if you have foobar open i think it bypasses windows volume control but im away from my set up right now and cant recall. full source volume and attenuate via NFB15 volume is all good though. And if you have no issues, no worries. If you do, try 24bit. Enjoy your new gear!


----------



## hucifer

sonic2911 said:


> How about the low and soundstage?




Bass is a little richer than a neutral amp like the O2. Soundstage seems about the same as other full sized amps.


----------



## Jakkal

thug behram said:


> just got mine in. sounds great with the he-500. drivers installed just fine. any other settings i should touch? i set it at 32bit/44.1khz. most of my music is at 44.1khz so i figured not to increase much higher.
> 
> *i found that windows volume control doesn't work. normal?*


 
  
 That is normal, they have disabled the windows volume control in the latest driver and I don't like that. I like to be able to use my windows volume control for small volume corrections.


----------



## Curlycat

jakkal said:


> That is normal, they have disabled the windows volume control in the latest driver and I don't like that. I like to be able to use my windows volume control for small volume corrections.


 
 I just got my DAC and have the same problem. I am using  Windows 8 & JRiver and have to set the audio device in JRiver to "Direct Sound" and either "Application Volume" or "Internal Volume" (Inconsistent glitch)  to get Windows to manage my volume. I do not like the sound quality in DS mode and much prefer ASIO.
  
 Does anyone know where I can get the previous driver to enable Windows volume please?


----------



## Jakkal

curlycat said:


> I just got my DAC and have the same problem. I am using  Windows 8 & JRiver and have to set the audio device in JRiver to "Direct Sound" and either "Application Volume" or "Internal Volume" (Inconsistent glitch)  to get Windows to manage my volume. I do not like the sound quality in DS mode and much prefer ASIO.
> 
> *Does anyone know where I can get the previous driver to enable Windows volume please?*




You have to mail Audio-GD and ask them for the previous driver link.


----------



## Curlycat

jakkal said:


> You have to mail Audio-GD and ask them for the previous driver link.


 
 Thank you - done  Hope it solves my Windows volume problem...


----------



## LancerFIN

God damn euro is so weak against dollar. Costs 50 euros more to order it now than it did 9 months ago. Sent quote anyway.


----------



## q2klepto

thug behram said:


> Yeah they put the value at $40. Customs fees was $23.


 
  
 Do you live in the US? Mine was $27 for $80 value to Canada


----------



## thug behram

q2klepto said:


> Do you live in the US? Mine was $27 for $80 value to Canada


 
 toronto

 i told them to put the value at 40


----------



## LancerFIN

Pffft. DHL shipping would have been $70. Says I live in remote area. Duh I live in a average size city. Though it's 300km from capital to here. Decided to go with TNT. Never heard of that before. Hope it gets here without hassle.


----------



## BlueRequiem

I received mine a couple of days ago, I used TNT and didn't have any problems.  If you're in Europe, it will probably take 4-5 days to arrive.  The dac is quite detailed and lush sounding, it gives phenomenal texture to mids and bass.  The amp section, while very nice, seems laid back compared to my O2.  There are a number of EDM songs in which the highs seem a bit recessed when I'm using the NFB-15's amp. On the flip-side, it doesn't have the sibilance and harshness that the O2 can have with some recordings. I'm still forming impressions on it, but so far it's quite impressive in it's sound and build quality.


----------



## LancerFIN

bluerequiem said:


> I received mine a couple of days ago, I used TNT and didn't have any problems.  If you're in Europe, it will probably take 4-5 days to arrive.


 
 Will TNT bring it to the door or will the inland shipping be handled by local post office? Actually that doesn't matter now since I don't have any work currently. Usually couriers sucked. Can't bring it while I'm working and can't bring to the work place either.


----------



## BlueRequiem

They dropped it off when I was away so I really couldn't say if they give it to the local postman.  However, based off of the tracking on their website, I think they have their own facilities and couriers handling it.


----------



## q2klepto

Out of curiosity - will the NFB-15 be able to drive the HD800? Or is it a bad match against high impedence cans


----------



## hucifer

q2klepto said:


> Out of curiosity - will the NFB-15 be able to drive the HD800? Or is it a bad match against high impedence cans




It'll drive pretty much any headphone you can throw at it, in terms of power. The HD800s are no exception however they are infamously picky about which amps they pair well with.


----------



## q2klepto

hucifer said:


> It'll drive pretty much any headphone you can throw at it, in terms of power. The HD800s are no exception however they are infamously picky about which amps they pair well with.


 
  
 Nice to know that the NFB-15 is a bit future proof - do you what kind of power the HD800s need?  I believe theyre 102db effeciency? They have a funky impedance curve from 300 to 600ohm approaching 100hz
  
 300mW@300Ohm and 150mW@600Ohm...not sure thats enough? Unless i totally dont understand the HD800


----------



## hucifer

It's enough. The HD600/650/800 all have a similar impedance swing and only require around 20mw to reach 110dB, iirc.


----------



## blse59

I wonder if the Sabre dac in the nfb-11 is really better or people just believe that because it costs more. I wish I had the 11 and 15 to compare!


----------



## hucifer

blse59 said:


> I wonder if the Sabre dac in the nfb-11 is really better or people just believe that because it costs more. I wish I had the 11 and 15 to compare!


 

 I've heard both and IMO the NFB-11 doesn't sound better, just different. The NFB-15 is a little warmer and musical, the NFB-11 more neutral.

 I personally preferred the sound from the NFB-15. Given that the Sabre DAC's DSD support is irrelevant to me, going with the cheaper option was a no brainer.


----------



## shipus90

Just buy it at ebay.


----------



## LancerFIN

Mine finally arrived. So far sounding good. Seems to pair with HD700's ok.
  
 When I turn the amp up to 100% I can definitely hear hiss in the background with no music playing. Probably normal? I have read some people claiming there being absolute silence.


----------



## whatup69

lancerfin said:


> Mine finally arrived. So far sounding good. Seems to pair with HD700's ok.
> 
> When I turn the amp up to 100% I can definitely hear hiss in the background with no music playing. Probably normal? I have read some people claiming there being absolute silence.



Same as mine. Its only very slight at full volume, normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Brooko

lancerfin said:


> Mine finally arrived. So far sounding good. Seems to pair with HD700's ok.
> 
> When I turn the amp up to 100% I can definitely hear hiss in the background with no music playing. Probably normal? I have read some people claiming there being absolute silence.


 
  
 Try seeing if you can hear any hiss at normal listening volume (you won't be able to).  I think that is what people mean when they say the amp has a silent background.
  
 Then imagine it with music playing.
  
 Nothing to worry about.  You'd deafen yourself before you heard the noise floor.


----------



## Honkytime

lancerfin said:


> Mine finally arrived. So far sounding good. Seems to pair with HD700's ok.
> 
> When I turn the amp up to 100% I can definitely hear hiss in the background with no music playing. Probably normal? I have read some people claiming there being absolute silence.


 
  


whatup69 said:


> Same as mine. Its only very slight at full volume, normal and nothing to worry about.


 
 if your listening to the NFB 15 at full volume you will not need to worry. you wont have hearing for long.


----------



## LancerFIN

honkytime said:


> if your listening to the NFB 15 at full volume you will not need to worry. you wont have hearing for long.


 

 No one is doing that. I was just testing if I would hear hiss in the background. I'm usually listening around 8 o clock. This has plenty of power to drive HD700's.
  
 What acts as my proof of guarantee? I don't have any papers with dates on it. No receipt. Nothing at all. Tried to ask it by email but Kingwa has hard time understanding me.
  
 edit: So it's based on serial number only.


----------



## whatup69

lancerfin said:


> No one is doing that. I was just testing if I would hear hiss in the background. I'm usually listening around 8 o clock. This has plenty of power to drive HD700's.
> 
> What acts as my proof of guarantee? I don't have any papers with dates on it. No receipt. Nothing at all. Tried to ask it by email but Kingwa has hard time understanding me.
> 
> edit: So it's based on serial number only.



I sit around 8 o'clock on low gain for volume. And that's with my he500s, can not fathom how everyone else who tries my set up seems to be around 10-12 o'clock. Some even on high gain!


----------



## BlueRequiem

Wow, after a couple of weeks of use I have to say that I'm pretty happy with this amp/dac!   After changing the OS and filter setting a bit, highs are no longer recessed (OS:2 with Filter 3, if anyone's curious). After a week of listening to it, I switched back to my Echo Indigo for a couple of days and discovered that the NFB-15 is significantly more detailed with a better soundstage.  The amp isn't shabby by any means either, it can drive some very demanding 600 ohm AKG's and the deceptively difficult to drive k145. Those are feats that my O2 sadly cannot accomplish. It still can't properly drive my k240df's, but it's quite impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Ukeolo

Hi all, I got my nfb15 a couple of weeks ago, I am impressed by the quality of this little box. I mainly use it as a dac for my speaker system and not as a headphone amp. I had an Adl gt40 which I always liked for its musicality, but this one seems better: still very musical but with much more detail. Sound is clear and a wide stage. I settled on a 4x brickwall filter which seems to allow more detailed sound compared to the default filter. I took off the optical toslink and inside I replaced the cheap black cables leading to rca output with a good van den hul cable: huge difference, a veil has gone and sound is now chrystal clear. I also used a furukawa cable to create an additional 3.5 mm output (in place of the toslink) so I can directly connect an active subwoofer, controlled by the same volume that outputs to rca. I must say that I prefer this dac to the more expensive Ifi idsd micro that I tried last month.


----------



## Ukeolo

Update: i tried the coax input via Pro-ject dock box digital s and... It sounds surprisingly better than the usb input via imac. Much better I would say: sound is way more transparent and there is an increase of dynamics. Stage is deeper and it is easier to appreciate instrument separation. I use a short Monster videolink iii as coax connection (almost 10 yrs old, but still good and extremely transparent). Any idea why coax sounds better than usb?


----------



## BlueRequiem

I would guess that coax would inherently have less jitter? It seems like the usb connection only sounds as good as it's implementation on the computer's motherboard and drivers.  I'll have to try a few of my motherboards to see if there is an audible difference between implementations.


----------



## ESSA

hey guys need some advise and help
  
 when i change videos on you tube i get bluescreen how do i check which driver i used so i can inform you so that you can help.


----------



## Jakkal

essa said:


> hey guys need some advise and help
> 
> when i change videos on you tube i get bluescreen how do i check which driver i used so i can inform you so that you can help.


 
  
 Unfortunately we can't help you. This is known issue with the bad VIA drivers. The Audio-gd products use VIA 32bit receiver.
 If your unit is made after August 2014, there is a new driver released. You can give it a try and see if it gets better.


----------



## genclaymore

essa said:


> hey guys need some advise and help
> 
> when i change videos on you tube i get bluescreen how do i check which driver i used so i can inform you so that you can help.


 

 If the driver suggestion doesn't work then your only choice is to use optical or coaxial from your motherboard or another sound device.


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

To buy or not to buy?
 I've written about my experience with the NFB-15, 11 and 27 here goo.gl/kklFxm, and I think I'm ready to make the plunge, but to avoid possible stumbling blocks I thought it's a good idea to ask around on the dedicated thread. Here are some questions I have yet to receive an answer to, but do forgive me if they were already discussed/answered:
 1. Has the clicking noise/delay issue been fixed?
 2. Is there any point in making the available upgrades?
 3. Is there anything better for the money?
 If there's anything I should know prior to buying please let me know!


----------



## Jakkal

gloomy moonie said:


> To buy or not to buy?
> I've written about my experience with the NFB-15, 11 and 27 here goo.gl/kklFxm, and I think I'm ready to make the plunge, but to avoid possible stumbling blocks I thought it's a good idea to ask around on the dedicated thread. Here are some questions I have yet to receive an answer to, but do forgive me if they were already discussed/answered:
> 1. Has the clicking noise/delay issue been fixed?
> 2. Is there any point in making the available upgrades?
> ...


 
  
 1. Clicking noise/delay is not fixed, that is the mute relay they integrated for their DSD capable DAC's
 2. No consensus till now if the TCXO upgrade brings improvements or not
 3. I didn't like the NFB-15 I owned, neither their horrible customer service (IMO), so for me most of the stuff out there are better.
 4. Audio-gd DAC's has VIA receiver chip, so be prepared that you might experience software issues, although they say that the latest driver fix the blue screen problems.


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

jakkal said:


> 1. Clicking noise/delay is not fixed, that is the mute relay they integrated for their DSD capable DAC's
> 2. No consensus till now if the TCXO upgrade brings improvements or not
> 3. I didn't like the NFB-15 I owned, neither their horrible customer service (IMO), so for me most of the stuff out there are better.
> 4. Audio-gd DAC's has VIA receiver chip, so be prepared that you might experience software issues, although they say that the latest driver fix the blue screen problems.


 
 And here I was, thinking that I've found the optimal choice for the money. God damn it.
 I've contacted Kingwa asking whether there are any plans to upgrade the 15.32, since it's been almost a year since it was last revisited, here's what he said:
 "We will discontinued the NFb15 while we spend over the WM8741 stock, so no upgrade on it anymore."


----------



## sonic2911

jakkal said:


> 1. Clicking noise/delay is not fixed, that is the mute relay they integrated for their DSD capable DAC's
> 2. No consensus till now if the TCXO upgrade brings improvements or not
> 3. I didn't like the NFB-15 I owned, neither their horrible customer service (IMO), so for me most of the stuff out there are better.
> 4. Audio-gd DAC's has VIA receiver chip, so be prepared that you might experience software issues, although they say that the latest driver fix the blue screen problems.


 
  
 What is the clicking noise/delay issue?


----------



## Currawong

Due to MS _still_ not providing high-res audio support in Windows, chipset makers have to provide their own drivers, which means potential issues. Every single high-res USB audio chipset out there has had customers who have had problems.


----------



## Zack117

jakkal said:


> 1. Clicking noise/delay is not fixed, that is the mute relay they integrated for their DSD capable DAC's


 
 This is still an issue? Damn...
 I thought I finally found the right device.


----------



## Change is Good

I don't have that isuue at all, and mine is the post Aug 2014 version.


----------



## Jakkal

zack117 said:


> This is still an issue? Damn...
> I thought I finally found the right device.


 
 That is an issue for their DSD capable DAC's like NFB-11 and above, NFB-15 is not DSD capable and it is not affected by this.


----------



## Zack117

change is good said:


> I don't have that isuue at all, and mine is the post Aug 2014 version.


 
  


jakkal said:


> That is an issue for their DSD capable DAC's like NFB-11 and above, NFB-15 is not DSD capable and it is not affected by this.


 
 Thank you guys. Considering the discontinuation of the NFB-15 to be imminent, I shall not hesitate too long.
  
 Is there anything I should know before I definitely go for it?
  
 My current setup is as follows:

PC USB > FiiO E09k+E17 > DT880. Source are FLAC/ALAC files played in foobar with 16-24 bits and 44.1 / 48 / 88.2 / 96kHz. Very rarely 192kHz. Movies, Anime etc. with multichannel DTS(-HD), FLAC audio etc, are down sampled by my codecs.
PS4/PS3 optical > optical switch (mechanical) > FiiO E09k+E17 > DT880
  
 Can you folks recommend a specific retailer? I'm from germany so my best option would be a shop within the EU to avoid customs duties and other hassles. I'd like to order from audio-gd.hu but they don't seem to have an online shop as I can't find any options to place an order. Not to mention terms of service, payment and shipping conditions...


----------



## M-83

zack117 said:


> Thank you guys. Considering the discontinuation of the NFB-15 to be imminent, I shall not hesitate too long.
> 
> Is there anything I should know before I definitely go for it?
> 
> ...


 
 Look on the audio-gd website there is a French reseller, www.audiophonics.fr . I bought mine from there, delivered to UK just fine


----------



## Kamakahah

@Zack117
  
 You order by contacting them. I used the contact information found at audio-gd.com. They send you the estimated cost for the unit and shipping. If you go ahead with it, you'll pay them and then receive a confirmation. 
 On the Audio-gd.com it has a list of shipping options for each product as well as it's cost to ship to different locations. 
  
 They are flexible on setting a "value" to help you minimize import tax. Mine was shipped by TNT and arrived within 4 days of ordering to the USA. I didn't pay any import taxes because the value was set to less than $200. Here, that is the cutoff to avoid fees. 
  
 You use a pretty similar setup to mine. PC -> foobar2k. I also have a PS3, though I didn't bother hooking the two up together. 
 I had no issues with the usb drivers or anything else. It was very simple and streamline. I use it for music, gaming, anime and movies. Sounds fantastic for all of those purposes. Occasionally, I'll switch out to my DSS if I feel that I need better positioning for competitive play. 
  
 Coming from a Magni/Modi (original) stack, I have zero regrets. It's a fantastic unit that does almost everything I want. Aside form not having a remote volume function, it is fantastic. I knew that I could have stepped up and pick up another unit with one, but this price/performance felt like a better choice for me. 
 Side note: Mine came with the 35W transformer option as a free upgrade. I did opt in for the TCXO upgrade as well. Does it matter? No idea without another unit to compare to, but $20 to simply forget about it not being the best version of its self was easy to justify even just for resell value. 
  
 I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  
  
edited for grammar and spelling


----------



## Change is Good

^What he said...


----------



## M-83

Anyone with experience to compare nfb15 with project ember amp? Please share your thoughts. Thx.


----------



## Kamakahah

m-83 said:


> Anyone with experience to compare nfb15 with project ember amp? Please share your thoughts. Thx.




There are probably too many variables there too really answer that question. For instance, the ember using the 15's DAC or some other one? What tube(s)? What headphone? Etc. So whatever answer you get will be a very narrow one. 

I own the 15 and have listened to the ember a few times, but unfortunately never with a side by side comparison. I like the ember and am thinking of building one, but the tube and other variables make them hard to directly compare.


----------



## Jakkal

zack117 said:


> Thank you guys. Considering the discontinuation of the NFB-15 to be imminent, I shall not hesitate too long.
> 
> Is there anything I should know before I definitely go for it?
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you order from Audio-gd pick DHL, because with TNT I've paid 60€ import taxes in Germany and 30€ was just the TNT tax or what M-83 suggested, check www.audiophonics.fr.
  


m-83 said:


> Anyone with experience to compare nfb15 with project ember amp? Please share your thoughts. Thx.


 
  
 I will have Ember in couple of weeks, but I've sold my NFB-15 already. On the other hand I've compared NFB-15 with my Polaris which has the same output stage as the Ember.
 IMO Polaris paired even with cheap HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC is much better on every front, but the Polaris is just an amp and it cost as much as the NFB-15 combo and you'll need to get a DAC for it.
 Can't wait to hear the tube sound of Ember.


----------



## M-83

jakkal said:


> If you order from Audio-gd pick DHL, because with TNT I've paid 60€ import taxes in Germany and 30€ was just the TNT tax or what M-83 suggested, check www.audiophonics.fr.
> 
> 
> I will have Ember in couple of weeks, but I've sold my NFB-15 already. On the other hand I've compared NFB-15 with my Polaris which has the same output stage as the Ember.
> ...


 
 Great thx. I'd use the dac in fiio x5 initially if I get an ember. I'm interested in tube rolling.


----------



## Jakkal

m-83 said:


> Great thx. I'd use the dac in fiio x5 initially if I get an ember. I'm interested in tube rolling.


 
 As far as I know X5 has good neutral DAC, so it will be good start with Ember.
 I'm sure in the Ember tread there are a lot of suggestions for tubes. Also Jeremy from Garage1217 sells tubes and he is very helpful and can give you suggestions for best matches.


----------



## Jakkal

currawong said:


> Due to MS _still_ not providing high-res audio support in Windows, chipset makers have to provide their own drivers, which means potential issues. Every single high-res USB audio chipset out there has had customers who have had problems.


 
  
 That is why I think more people should write in this tread and let's hope that our voices will be heard.
 http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_devices/windows-support-for-usb-audio-20/0d633b9f-3193-4c63-8654-fb10b3614a04?page=1&tm=1423923078171


----------



## Zack117

Wow, I did not expect so many replies. Thanks!
 Quote:


m-83 said:


> Look on the audio-gd website there is a French reseller, www.audiophonics.fr . I bought mine from there, delivered to UK just fine


 
 Nice, I think that would be the most convenient option for me. They are offering TNT and Colissimo Suivi as shipping options. Considering Colissimo to be just half of the price (13€) from TNT, I think I'd go for that one. But I wonder how the price difference justifies. Which one did you use?
  


kamakahah said:


> @Zack117
> 
> You order by contacting them. I used the contact information found at audio-gd.com. They send you the estimated cost for the unit and shipping. If you go ahead with it, you'll pay them and then receive a confirmation.
> On the Audio-gd.com it has a list of shipping options for each product as well as it's cost to ship to different locations.
> ...


 
 Thanks a lot for the detailed insight. I was referring to the hungarian website: www.audio-gd.hu
 I assume they do ship out of Hungary so I thought it could be an alternative to audio-gd.COM
  


jakkal said:


> If you order from Audio-gd pick DHL, because with TNT I've paid 60€ import taxes in Germany and 30€ was just the TNT tax or what M-83 suggested, check www.audiophonics.fr.


 
 Good to know. I've already figured the import taxes to be that high. Any reason why you did not order from www.audiophonics.fr ?
  
 Estimated shipment time on www.audiophonics.fr for the NFB-15 says +30 days... damn. What the hell?


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/2qrlz0/so_the_audiogd_nfb15/.
 Answered not only the questions I had, but also ones that I didn't.


----------



## Jakkal

zack117 said:


> Good to know. I've already figured the import taxes to be that high. Any reason why you did not order from www.audiophonics.fr ?
> 
> Estimated shipment time on www.audiophonics.fr for the NFB-15 says +30 days... damn. What the hell?




I wanted to have the latest version with the latest firmware installed and I know that the resellers sometimes sell older stock. So I think is best to ask them before buy.


----------



## Zack117

gloomy moonie said:


> www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/2qrlz0/so_the_audiogd_nfb15/.
> Answered not only the questions I had, but also ones that I didn't.


 
 Damn, I totally forgot about reddit. Some people there seem to have a comparison of the nfb-15 to FiiO E17, which is currently part of my setup. I'm gonna try to get in touch with them. Thanks!
  


jakkal said:


> I wanted to have the latest version with the latest firmware installed and I know that the resellers sometimes sell older stock. So I think is best to ask them before buy.


 
 I see. Seems reasonable.
 Wait, the NFB-15 does come with different firmwares? Should this be an issue? I reckon you can upgrade the FW by yourself?
 Thanks, I'll make sure to ask them. According to http://www.audiophonics.fr 's shop, it's the "2014" model which should be the latest one AFAIK.


----------



## Jakkal

zack117 said:


> I see. Seems reasonable.
> Wait, the NFB-15 does come with different firmwares? Should this be an issue? I reckon you can upgrade the FW by yourself?
> Thanks, I'll make sure to ask them. According to http://www.audiophonics.fr 's shop, it's the "2014" model which should be the latest one AFAIK.


 
 Yes, you can update the firmware by yourself.


----------



## LancerFIN

I installed the USB drivers but can't seem to be able to select higher sample rate.
  

  
 With digital coax I can choose up to 192kHz


----------



## M-83

Sold my NFB-15 today, I'm sad to see it go, but I couldn't resist the lure of a Garage 1217 Project Ember tube amp with supercharger heater option. Will be interesting seeing how Ember compares to NFB15.


----------



## thug behram

gloomy moonie said:


> www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/2qrlz0/so_the_audiogd_nfb15/.
> Answered not only the questions I had, but also ones that I didn't.




Ahah that's my thread. Bought it shortly after, am a happy camper.


----------



## Jakkal

lancerfin said:


> I installed the USB drivers but can't seem to be able to select higher sample rate.
> 
> 
> 
> With digital coax I can choose up to 192kHz


 
  
 Try to uninstall the driver and delete the folder, then install clean. The drivers are buggy. Also make sure you have the latest driver V.2 from the Audio-gd homepage.
  
  


m-83 said:


> Sold my NFB-15 today, I'm sad to see it go, but I couldn't resist the lure of a Garage 1217 Project Ember tube amp with supercharger heater option. Will be interesting seeing how Ember compares to NFB15.


 
  
 Great choice, I'll have Ember next week as well.


----------



## M-83

jakkal said:


> Try to uninstall the driver and delete the folder, then install clean. The drivers are buggy. Also make sure you have the latest driver V.2 from the Audio-gd homepage.
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice, I'll have Ember next week as well.


 
 Awesome! I'll have a bit of a wait cause I'm in UK and USA to UK deliveries take AGES dammit lol!! Let me know how you get in with your ember!


----------



## Stanfoo

Would the NFB-15 or NFB-11 be the best to pair with the HD598?


----------



## Kamakahah

stanfoo said:


> Would the NFB-15 or NFB-11 be the best to pair with the HD598?




Depends on your sound signature preferences. There isn't a "best", just different.


----------



## PurpleAngel

stanfoo said:


> Would the NFB-15 or NFB-11 be the best to pair with the HD598?


 
  
 Guess it might depend if you want the HD598s to sound more musical (NFB-15) or you want a little more detail (NFB-11).
 But I would think a better choice is to buy headphones that are better then the HD598 and spend less for a DAC/amp.


----------



## M-83

jakkal said:


> Try to uninstall the driver and delete the folder, then install clean. The drivers are buggy. Also make sure you have the latest driver V.2 from the Audio-gd homepage.
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice, I'll have Ember next week as well.


 

 My ember has this morning reached UK soil, hopefully I won't need to wait much longer! I'll update you when it arrives


----------



## Jakkal

m-83 said:


> My ember has this morning reached UK soil, hopefully I won't need to wait much longer! I'll update you when it arrives


 
 My Ember is plugged in and playing pleasant harmonics for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 It is absolutely awesome, but let's not derail the tread further.


----------



## lucianpescaru

lancerfin said:


> I installed the USB drivers but can't seem to be able to select higher sample rate.
> 
> 
> 
> With digital coax I can choose up to 192kHz


 
  
  
 Same here... any luck with a fix so far?


----------



## LancerFIN

lucianpescaru said:


> Same here... any luck with a fix so far?


 

 Installed version 2 drivers. They emailed me link to the old one.. And also switched USB port. For some reason it did not work properly in one USB port.
  
 www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.rar


----------



## lucianpescaru

lancerfin said:


> And also switched USB port. For some reason it did not work properly in one USB port.


 
 I don't have the original USB cable, just some cheapie that I found around. That might be the culprit. Will report back tomorrow when I get the new Belkin cable. The previous owner (M-83 I guess) forgot to pack it in the package


----------



## LancerFIN

lucianpescaru said:


> I don't have the original USB cable, just some cheapie that I found around. That might be the culprit. Will report back tomorrow when I get the new Belkin cable. The previous owner (M-83 I guess) forgot to pack it in the package


 
 Windows said it could benefit from faster USB port. I changed it to USB3 port and it started working. Rest of my ports are 2.0. They should be fast enough but all of them are in use so maybe it's slowing the controller down.


----------



## lucianpescaru

lancerfin said:


> I changed it to USB3 port and it started working.


 
 So now you can choose from all sample rates? Mine doesn't even work from USB3, so it's definitely a cable problem.


----------



## LancerFIN

lucianpescaru said:


> So now you can choose from all sample rates?


 

 It started working after changing to USB3 port. Don't know why it says spdif since I'm using USB.


----------



## lucianpescaru

Changed the USB cable and it works now... same USB port. I also have the 32bit settings now.
  

  
  
 Happy customer


----------



## M-83

lucianpescaru said:


> I don't have the original USB cable, just some cheapie that I found around. That might be the culprit. Will report back tomorrow when I get the new Belkin cable. The previous owner (M-83 I guess) forgot to pack it in the package


 
 Yeah I'm really sorry about that Lucian, as per our pvt thread I'll try sort that over the weekend. Glad you got it sorted out. A genuine mistake my end, I'm really embarrassed that I forgot to place the usb cable in the box!


----------



## M-83

jakkal said:


> My Ember is plugged in and playing pleasant harmonics for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Glad you're enjoying the ember, mine is still in customs!


----------



## lucianpescaru

Hi-res 24bit/192khz files for testing the USB link: http://www.naimlabel.com/musicstore-test-files.aspx at the bottom.
  
 Select 24bit 192khz in speaker properties, then use foobar without any resampler. Turn foobar volume a bit down, it's fairly loud recording. If it plays ok the USB link is good 
  
 Unit heats a bit too much: A good tweak is going to your local electronics store and buy some rubber feet (they cost me 2E) to be put under the original ones that are too small in height for good airflow. These will allow airflow beneath the unit and it won't heat as much. I have 36C on the top vents vs 32C with the new rubber feet on


----------



## whatup69

Most audio gd products (including the nfb15) are biased into class A. I wouldnt worry about the unit getting heaps warm, as long as the vents aren't obstructed in anyway it's all gravy. Chassis is a good heatsink too. This was all confirmed by Kingwa himself


----------



## Kamakahah

lucianpescaru said:


> Hi-res 24bit/192khz files for testing the USB link: http://www.naimlabel.com/musicstore-test-files.aspx at the bottom.
> 
> Select 24bit 192khz in speaker properties, then use foobar without any resampler. Turn foobar volume a bit down, it's fairly loud recording. If it plays ok the USB link is good
> 
> ...




I had some spare foam lying around when I first got my unit and made a base near the front and back to allow better airflow to the bottom vent. 
My goal was the same as yours. It did significantly lower the operating temperature.


----------



## lucianpescaru

After some days of listening through my flac collection I must say the NFB 15.32 with the TCXO upgrade sounds much better and more detailed (especially PRAT and also musicality) than my modded sound card ASUS STX (low jitter clock, OPA2107 opas, caps change, bypassing) but tends to be more unforgiving on really bad recordings.
 A happy camper, this product is well worth its price.


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

Got my NFB-15 a couple of days ago. After long hours of tedious listening, I have to say that I honestly cannot tell the difference between my Sony laptop and the NFB-15. Tracks that are "efficient" enough to have enough volume through the laptop sound the same too. This begs the question of whether I'm missing something, and the vast majority of posts that report otherwise doesn't make it any easier.
 Another thing is hiss, which is very noticeable after 12-14 o'clock, for both low and high gain, funnily enough. It's unfortunate that I had to discover this myself, but with the gain on high I'm far from the hiss having any influence on the music. Is this something that's normal across amplifiers?
 This being my first amp/DAC combo, I'm starting to get the attraction of tube amps, because right now I'm sitting and wondering whether I've bought a solid state amp for $300, that sounds the same as my 5 year old laptop.


----------



## Kamakahah

gloomy moonie said:


> Got my NFB-15 a couple of days ago. After long hours of tedious listening, I have to say that I honestly cannot tell the difference between my Sony laptop and the NFB-15. Tracks that are "efficient" enough to have enough volume through the laptop sound the same too. This begs the question of whether I'm missing something, and the vast majority of posts that report otherwise doesn't make it any easier.
> Another thing is hiss, which is very noticeable after 12-14 o'clock, for both low and high gain, funnily enough. It's unfortunate that I had to discover this myself, but with the gain on high I'm far from the hiss having any influence on the music. Is this something that's normal across amplifiers?
> This being my first amp/DAC combo, I'm starting to get the attraction of tube amps, because right now I'm sitting and wondering whether I've bought a solid state amp for $300, that sounds the same as my 5 year old laptop.




What headphones are you using?


----------



## lucianpescaru

I opened up the 15.32 to play with the filter settings of the DAC... if you feel the treble region is too loud and it maskes the mids you can use *OS : 2 Filter : 3 *(the last setting on this page: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Use.htm). If you put the jumpers other way round it won't play 96 or 192khz files on ASIO. Check before you screw the unit back. 2/3 sounds just right for the DT880 250ohm I'm using. 4x OS or 8x OS is a big no-no at least in my case (sound is muffled).
  
 EDIT: Reverted back to the original settings. It sounds best this way. So it's not worth playing around with filter settings.


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

kamakahah said:


> What headphones are you using?


 
 AKG K7XX and K272.


----------



## Kamakahah

gloomy moonie said:


> AKG K7XX and K272.




Interesting. I don't get any hiss when running the K7XX through the NFB-15. 
I am surprised that you don't notice a difference going from the laptop amp to a dedicated desktop amp. Even poor quality source files should sound different, usually in a bad way. 

Perhaps the hiss is a sign that something needs adjusting in the setup. I'd try troubleshooting that first to see if that changes anything for you. 

A couple more questions:
Is it hooked up to your laptop via USB?

What program do you use to play the media? Are you using WASAPI or ASIO if using Windows? 

What format/res source files? Specific examples? 

Have you tried any other inputs like the optical or coaxial? If yes, do you get the hiss from those?


----------



## Jakkal

gloomy moonie said:


> Got my NFB-15 a couple of days ago. After long hours of tedious listening, I have to say that I honestly cannot tell the difference between my Sony laptop and the NFB-15. Tracks that are "efficient" enough to have enough volume through the laptop sound the same too. This begs the question of whether I'm missing something, and the vast majority of posts that report otherwise doesn't make it any easier.
> Another thing is hiss, which is very noticeable after 12-14 o'clock, for both low and high gain, funnily enough. It's unfortunate that I had to discover this myself, but with the gain on high I'm far from the hiss having any influence on the music. Is this something that's normal across amplifiers?
> This being my first amp/DAC combo, I'm starting to get the attraction of tube amps, because right now I'm sitting and wondering whether I've bought a solid state amp for $300, that sounds the same as my 5 year old laptop.


 
  
 This are my findings for NFB-15 as well, except it sound a bit worse than my on-board audio, more lifeless. Also I have posted that I hear hiss on low and high gain after 12 o'clock. Add to that horrible customer service and bad drivers with blue screen issues and you'll understand why I don't recommend NFB-15.
 If you look for a tube amp, check Project Ember, but you may want to wait a bit, because a new version is coming with more gain options.


----------



## Change is Good

> gloomy moonie said:
> 
> 
> > Got my NFB-15 a couple of days ago. After long hours of tedious listening, I have to say that I honestly cannot tell the difference between my Sony laptop and the NFB-15. Tracks that are "efficient" enough to have enough volume through the laptop sound the same too. This begs the question of whether I'm missing something, and the vast majority of posts that report otherwise doesn't make it any easier.
> ...


 
  
 Wow, you guys must have some serious on-board audio...


----------



## Brooko

Optical for me.
  
 No hiss
  
 Sounds fantastic
  
 What are you guys driving to be using high gain over 12 oclock on the pot?  Or even low gain?  The only time I use high gain past 12 is using passive monitors - and again, no hiss, wonderful sounding.  Even my T1s (600 ohm) I mostly use low gain and don't go past 12 .......
  
@Gloomy Moonie - I'd also be keen to know how you're setting yours up .......


----------



## Change is Good

brooko said:


> Optical for me.
> 
> No hiss
> 
> ...


 
  
 ^This! I have yet to use a headphone past 12 O'clock on this thing. The power hungry K612 was probably the closest, on low gain at that...


----------



## Brooko

Wondering if both have volume close to zero out of PC, and turned up high on NFB-15?  That might explain the poor signal to noise ratio.  Not the fault of the NFB unit in that case - just poorly set-up?


----------



## BlueRequiem

We'll have to wait to hear from Gloomy Moonie to know if there is a setup problem somewhere. I know that for nearly all of my headphones I have to use high gain to adequately drive my headphones, and for a few I can have it maxed out without it properly driving them (600 ohm dynamic and 400 ohm electret-dynamic hybrid vintage AKG's). That said, I don't have any problem with noise or hissing with my unit.


----------



## TeddyK

What do you think about the Headphone amp of the Audio-GD NFB-15 ?
  
 Same quality than a JDS LAB O2 ?


----------



## BlueRequiem

The headphone amp on the NFB-15 is actually quite good, it's just that it doesn't swing quite enough volts to properly drive some really inefficient headphones. It actually does a fine job with quite a few 600 ohm cans, which is more then can be said for the O2.  If you take the NFB-15 to full volume you won't get distortion from the amp (although you may blow out your headphones, not to mention eardrums), the O2 on the other hand cannot be pushed to max gain without clipping and distortion. The O2 is fine for a small amp, it just can't compete with the NFB-15 in either quality or power. That said, I can't haul around an NFB-15 with my laptop while the O2 is quite easy to throw into a laptop bag.


----------



## TeddyK

Thanks for your return.
 I have a DT-990 250 ohms, easy to drive, and it's especially the Headphone amp quality of the NFB-15 i'm looking for.
 .


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

kamakahah said:


> Interesting. I don't get any hiss when running the K7XX through the NFB-15.
> I am surprised that you don't notice a difference going from the laptop amp to a dedicated desktop amp. Even poor quality source files should sound different, usually in a bad way.
> 
> Perhaps the hiss is a sign that something needs adjusting in the setup. I'd try troubleshooting that first to see if that changes anything for you.


 
 The first thing I did was of course address Kingwa with this issue, to which he replied with saying that it shouldn't be audible on normal listening levels. 
 This leads me to conclude that it the hiss is normal to some degree, which does not correspond with a good number of you who claim that there is no hiss. I don't think it is necessary to continue with depicting the possible explanations, as I feel that I've made my point.
 Moving on.
  


brooko said:


> What are you guys driving to be using high gain over 12 oclock on the pot?  Or even low gain?  The only time I use high gain past 12 is using passive monitors - and again, no hiss, wonderful sounding.  Even my T1s (600 ohm) I mostly use low gain and don't go past 12 .......
> 
> @Gloomy Moonie - I'd also be keen to know how you're setting yours up .......


 
 Never have I said that I _use _it on 12 o'clock on high gain, I merely _notice _it starting from 12 o'clock, for both gain options. This is why I prefer using high gain, as I don't come nearly as close to 12 o'clock as with low gain, on which I sometimes go past that, giving me a reason to be concerned.
  


brooko said:


> Wondering if both have volume close to zero out of PC, and turned up high on NFB-15?  That might explain the poor signal to noise ratio.  Not the fault of the NFB unit in that case - just poorly set-up?


 

No.

   



kamakahah said:


> A couple more questions:
> Is it hooked up to your laptop via USB?
> 
> What program do you use to play the media? Are you using WASAPI or ASIO if using Windows?
> ...


 

Connected via the included USB cable.
Foobar2000, see settings here.
I attempted a blind test on this one, so bear with me:
Method: I've downloaded a 320 kbps and a 24bit 192kHz version of each of the two tracks available here, and using my K7XX and K272 headphones, tried to guess which is which, 10 times for each pair.
I've tried setting playback to random and shuffle, but in nether of them can the same track be played again. Fortunately randomly clicking on Playback>Random proved to be an effective measure, so I've set a shortcut for that in keyboard settings.
To control for volume I've set the Processing to "apply gain" under ReplayGain in Playback preferences.
After each guess I was checking which file res. I was listening to to write it down, as doing that after the whole 10 trials would have been more difficult than I can tolerate, and playback statistics weren't of any use.
In between each trial, I've had one "unblinded" listen, so as to reduce confusion. After that I've manually skipped (using the above shortcut) an indefinite amount of times, to reduce the expectation bias at least to some degree.
The screen was nowhere in my field of vision.
The headphones were worn for a few minutes prior to testing with the tracks playing, for adaptation purposes.
At times where I knew I wasn't analyzing but merely guessing weren't included.
Initial results: Track #1: K7XX - 3/10 (W,W,W,W,R,R,W,W,R,R). Track #2: K272 - 8/10 (R,R,R,R,R,R,W,R,W,R); K7XX - 6/10 (R,R,W,W,R,R,W,R,W,R). R - right, W- wrong.
On my last set of trials, which was with the K272's, I've thought of a method to compensate somewhat for the capacity of our auditory memory, which was to do everything as described above, but make the guess not on the first, but on the following track, so as to allow for some context.  And what do you know, my the results changed drastically.
4'th attempt results: K272 - 10/10.
Conclusions: Just look at what lengths I've went to to arrive at that last result, 'nuff said. Seriously though, I admit that at first I thought that I won't find any difference whatsoever, and rightfully so. But even though technically there is a perceivable difference, it doesn't mean it's _significant_. Maybe with better gear it is more easily discerned, but on a practical level I've made it clear, at least to myself, that there is no point in hi-res. Not to even mention all of those expensive DAP$.
Comments: First of all, the obvious volume difference between the versions. Knowing this alone should be enough to get a sense of the validity of the difference between high and low res.. I've been keeping it in mind after volume adjustment as well, which could have contributed to my results.  Then again, it is said that the increase in volume is perceived as an increase in quality, maybe it works the other way around as well . Second is that despite all my efforts, those comparison attempts still felt like guesswork, even at that last attempt.

Haven't tried other inputs yet, which could change in the upcoming weeks. That is, if I won't return the unit before that. 
  
 The only explanation I can think of as to why I don't hear any difference, aside from not having the "audiophile ear" of course, is that the NFB-15's DAC is off. But honestly it just doesn't sound plausible, no matter how I look at it.
  


jakkal said:


> This are my findings for NFB-15 as well, except it sound a bit worse than my on-board audio, more lifeless. Also I have posted that I hear hiss on low and high gain after 12 o'clock. Add to that horrible customer service and bad drivers with blue screen issues and you'll understand why I don't recommend NFB-15.
> If you look for a tube amp, check Project Ember, but you may want to wait a bit, because a new version is coming with more gain options.


 
 Too bad I didn't hear that before buying it. Having the blue screens once or twice a day, but that's the least of what's wrong with the driver. Ever since I've got the NFB-15 my computer is much slower, sometimes I have extreme stutter when I watch Youtube videos on x2 speed, and Foobar's spectrum visualization has low framerate. Oddly enough, when I switch to, say, ASIO4ALL, the framerate goes back to normal, but all other "symptops" remain. Maybe it's a good idea for anyone who's still on the fence after reading this to just install the driver and see how their system behaves.


----------



## Kamakahah

@Gloomy Moonie
  
 Well, I can't say that I suffer from any driver issues. Haven't had any difference in computer performance or any BSODs. 
  
 I went back and did some testing out of a few cans. Without music playing, I begin to hear the hiss somewhere between the 12 to 1 o'clock mark for both gain settings. 
 Listening to most tracks at non-tympanic membrane destroying levels it's not an issue.
 However, I switched to some older orchestral tracks as well as some quieter ambient tracks that permitted me to go above the 12 o'clock mark. Now, I likely still wouldn't listen to them this loud but it wasn't painful at all. At that point I could pick out the hiss. 
 I tried it through foobar with WASAPI using USB as well as Spotify/Sound Cloud streaming with optical. 
  
  
 A few more notes. I never hear it while gaming, movies, or TV with the K7XX, HD598, Sony MA900, or Senngrado. 
  
 I unplugged the source while testing as well and the hiss remained. So, it's not coming from the source - Not that I expected that to be the case. 
 Not a lot you can do without changing the internals. I suppose you could add some resistance to the amplifiers output. Maybe make/buy an adapter with a little resistance in series. This could/will affect the sound depending on the cans you're using and the resistance added. 
  
 So it's unlikely to affect me for ~85% of my listening. That said, the other 15% could be affected depending on how loud I care to listen to my quieter tracks. 
 Unfortunately, I've sold off all my my planar cans and don't own any high impedance ones to test. 
  
 I'm glad your comments made me dive in a little further to investigate. I was already planning on picking up an Ember to compliment the setup, so depending on the outcome of that I might just switch to the Ember + Modi2 Uber.  For not, it's not a pressing issue. 
  
(edited out quote for space)


----------



## Brooko

Hmmm - no hiss at all for me (mind you it is an NFB-12 rather than NFB-15).  Guess I was just lucky?


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

@Kamakahah I suspect it just depends on the system. Given that my laptop is pretty old, it's less likely to survive such an inefficient driver.
  Thanks for the providing a possible fix, but I have no time nor interest to fiddle with that right now. I'd much rather go with the M2&M2, which were the second best option when I was deciding which combo to get. A few things that pushed me away from it are, first of all, internals - can't say I'm savvy in electronics, but I was under the impression that this simply cannot be better than this. Also American companies aren't allowed to under-declare by law, which did a pretty good job at deterring me from getting it, since import taxes are pretty steep where I live.
  

 Edit - scratch that, I need sleep.


----------



## BlueRequiem

@Gloomy Moonie, if you don't want to deal with audio-gd drivers at all, you could get a well supported usb to spdif converter.  That way you only need drivers for the converter and pass the spdif output to your nfb-15.  Somebody else here would have to give an example of such a converter that was well supported on windows.  I run linux, so I don't really know what audio devices are perfectly supported on windows. I can't comment on whether the modi/magni combo sounds better, but they should work fine with the headphones you have based off of their specs. While you still have your nfb-15 you might want to check out the different jumper settings to see if you like one of them. I know that for me at least, I had to monkey around with them before it met my tastes.


----------



## whatup69

gloomy moonie said:


> The first thing I did was of course address Kingwa with this issue, to which he replied with saying that it shouldn't be audible on normal listening levels.
> This leads me to conclude that it the hiss is normal to some degree, which does not correspond with a good number of you who claim that there is no hiss. I don't think it is necessary to continue with depicting the possible explanations, as I feel that I've made my point.
> Moving on.
> 
> ...




You not being able to tell difference between 'hi res' and 320kb shouldn't really be a issue. Most people (essentially all) can't. I personally just use Spotify premium.

I use my NFB15 with HE500 and K7xx. I don't usually go above even 9o'clock on the volume knob and that's with low gain. Never had any driver issues or experienced hissing, my laptop is running Windows 7 and I got the laptop back in 2011....
For reference I'm running the audio gd USB driver 1 and my unit is post august 2014. Have you tried just running direct sound at 24bit/44.1k?


----------



## lucianpescaru

I added a mains filter preceeding the trafo of NFB 15.32, and it sounds better in imaging. I used two inductors from an old mainboard and a spare .1uf/400V WIMA capacitor. No ground on this one, it sounds better this way. I also noticed than swapping AC polarity affects the sound. Just my 2c.


----------



## TeddyK

Audio-GD NFB-15 with  MW8741 *or* NFB-11 with ES9018 ?
 I have a headphone DT-990 Pro 250 Ohms.
 Same Headphone Amp it seems. 100€ difference. and 32bit/384khz for NFB-11 (32bit/192khz for NFB-15)
 Which one ?


----------



## Kamakahah

whatup69 said:


> You not being able to tell difference between 'hi res' and 320kb shouldn't really be a issue. Most people (essentially all) can't. I personally just use Spotify premium.
> 
> I use my NFB15 with HE500 and K7xx. I don't usually go above even 9o'clock on the volume knob and that's with low gain. Never had any driver issues or experienced hissing, my laptop is running Windows 7 and I got the laptop back in 2011....
> For reference I'm running the audio gd USB driver 1 and my unit is post august 2014. Have you tried just running direct sound at 24bit/44.1k?




Do me a favor. Turn on the unit, set to HP, plug in your K7XX. Without music playing, turn the volume up all the way. 
Let me know if you still get no hiss. If you do, find out where it starts.


----------



## lucianpescaru

gloomy moonie said:


> Having the blue screens once or twice a day, but that's the least of what's wrong with the driver. Ever since I've got the NFB-15 my computer is much slower, sometimes I have extreme stutter when I watch Youtube videos on x2 speed, and Foobar's spectrum visualization has low framerate. Oddly enough, when I switch to, say, ASIO4ALL, the framerate goes back to normal, but all other "symptops" remain. Maybe it's a good idea for anyone who's still on the fence after reading this to just install the driver and see how their system behaves.


 
 Are you still using Windows XP? Switch to Windows 7 x86 if so


----------



## whatup69

kamakahah said:


> Do me a favor. Turn on the unit, set to HP, plug in your K7XX. Without music playing, turn the volume up all the way.
> Let me know if you still get no hiss. If you do, find out where it starts.


 
 It starts just before 3 o'clock on the volume dial on low gain, with minimal hiss gain till full volume. If you're going past 12 o'clock on low gain you should be using high gain anyway. And if you are listening at such high volumes you wont have great hearing for long. In what way is this test relevant?


----------



## Kamakahah

whatup69 said:


> It starts just before 3 o'clock on the volume dial on low gain, with minimal hiss gain till full volume. If you're going past 12 o'clock on low gain you should be using high gain anyway. And if you are listening at such high volumes you wont have great hearing for long. In what way is this test relevant?




I was asking to confirm unit consistency. The original poster, another, and I had similar starting points for the hiss. This seems to be the same regardless of gain. 
This helps me to decide if it's simply an issue with a few units or just the overall build. 

In my previous post I mentioned that normally I'm at 10-11 on the dial on low gain. That doesn't hold true all the time. It's perfectly reasonable to for an average user to reach 3 using, let's say, 600ohm headphones listening to 192/24 tracks. Add in hearing loss in older generations and it is very possible. 

Now, at least three of us report the hiss starting somewhere between 12-1 on either gain setting, so reaching that point is easy on high res tracks and many orchestral ones as well. I was able to despite being someone that listens a lower levels. Yet, three people's experiences aren't necessarily representative of the whole. That's why I asked, to increase the sample size of the data. 

I enjoy the unit. It does everything I want/need in a small package. However, just because I like it doesn't change the fact that for me, the hiss is there and can affect a portion of my listening.


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

bluerequiem said:


> @Gloomy Moonie, if you don't want to deal with audio-gd drivers at all, you could get a well supported usb to spdif converter.  That way you only need drivers for the converter and pass the spdif output to your nfb-15.  Somebody else here would have to give an example of such a converter that was well supported on windows.  I run linux, so I don't really know what audio devices are perfectly supported on windows. I can't comment on whether the modi/magni combo sounds better, but they should work fine with the headphones you have based off of their specs. While you still have your nfb-15 you might want to check out the different jumper settings to see if you like one of them. I know that for me at least, I had to monkey around with them before it met my tastes.


 
 Thanks for trying to help, but my problem lies deeper than the lousy drivers, or the hiss for that matter.


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

Is there any way to disable keyboard shortcuts? Mistakenly pressed ctrl+enter for the third time already, still getting used to a new layout.


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

@BlueRequiem anyhow, it's the lack of overall sound improvement that bothers me most. This leaves me with an albeit powerful, but still unnecessary SS amp, which is unjustifiably expensive for a 62 Ohm headphone that costs 2/3 as much.


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

whatup69 said:


> You not being able to tell difference between 'hi res' and 320kb shouldn't really be a issue. Most people (essentially all) can't. I personally just use Spotify premium.


 


> Originally Posted by *Gloomy Moonie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 4'th attempt results: K272 - 10/10.


 
 I didn't say I couldn't tell a difference, even though it could have appeared that way. What I did say is that even though there is a (negligible) difference, it doesn't necessarily better or worsen the sound. Heck, try to differentiate between high and low res. yourself, you'll see what I mean. The only condition is to use the same or stricter methods than what I've described, but an A-B testing device with built-in relay gain would be best, if you have access to that.


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

lucianpescaru said:


> I added a mains filter preceeding the trafo of NFB 15.32, and it sounds better in imaging. I used two inductors from an old mainboard and a spare .1uf/400V WIMA capacitor. No ground on this one, it sounds better this way. I also noticed than swapping AC polarity affects the sound. Just my 2c.


 
 Interesting. How did you determine that it sounds better? Would you recommend removing a ground connection, and wouldn't this potentially increase noise?


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

lucianpescaru said:


> Are you still using Windows XP? Switch to Windows 7 x86 if so


 
 Y u 


gloomy moonie said:


> No.


 
 open links?


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

@Kamakahah I've converted you, haven't I? 
  
 Allow me to go on a tangent here and ask you about alternative gear. I've noticed that among your vast array or gear are the Magni/Modi. Could you give a brief summary on your experience with those, in the context of the NFB-15? Does the Modi have any _real _difference in sound over the WM8741? Does the NFB-15 sound any more "refined", or do (internal) looks deceive?
 Also, given that yours, and most other posters' opinion differs from mine when it comes to the NFB-15's DAC quality, perhaps you could point me to tracks in which the improvement is over the on-board chip is actually noticeable? As unlikely as it is, I still accept the possibility in which I am missing something, and one of the few left candidates for that something are simply music choices. @Change is Good, feel free to join in.
  
@Jakkal, could you touch on tube amps? Does the Project Polaris justify it's price, and the hype around Garage1217? Have you had any experience with any of the more "mainstream" options, like the Little Dot, DarkVoice, BottleHead? Do you think that the more economical Bravo amps are capable of conveying the idea of how a tube is supposed to sound like? Or are they not there quite there yet, in terms of priceerformance?
  
 P.S. I apologize for the flood of posts, but replying to each post separately seemed more orderly, and I didn't want to make another monster-post.


----------



## whatup69

kamakahah said:


> I was asking to confirm unit consistency. The original poster, another, and I had similar starting points for the hiss. This seems to be the same regardless of gain.
> This helps me to decide if it's simply an issue with a few units or just the overall build.
> 
> In my previous post I mentioned that normally I'm at 10-11 on the dial on low gain. That doesn't hold true all the time. It's perfectly reasonable to for an average user to reach 3 using, let's say, 600ohm headphones listening to 192/24 tracks. Add in hearing loss in older generations and it is very possible.
> ...


 
 Mine starts just before 3 o'clock, and is silent between 12-2 o'clock. If anyone is listening at 3 o'clock on the volume dial on high gain, that is simply ridiculous. Most amps, if you are going to turn it up that high will have some sort of audible hiss. With a 600ohm headphone, the hiss is going to be far less audible, if at all. I'm a violinist and listen to a lot of classical music and i don't usually ever exceed past 10 o'clock on low gain even with my HE500s and high res tracks. That leaves plenty of headroom for extra volume attenuation at either gain setting. So if you are listening at 10-11 o'clock, there won't be any audible hiss when nothing is playing. If someone is listening beyond 2 o'clock on either gain setting (but especially high gain, as again that's simply ridiculous), i highly doubt the barely audible hiss will affect any portion of their listening. Not to mention permanent hearing loss. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Jakkal

gloomy moonie said:


> @Jakkal, could you touch on tube amps? Does the Project Polaris justify it's price, and the hype around Garage1217? Have you had any experience with any of the more "mainstream" options, like the Little Dot, DarkVoice, BottleHead? Do you think that the more economical Bravo amps are capable of conveying the idea of how a tube is supposed to sound like? Or are they not there quite there yet, in terms of priceerformance?
> 
> P.S. I apologize for the flood of posts, but replying to each post separately seemed more orderly, and I didn't want to make another monster-post.


 
  
  
 I have no experience with the amps you've mentioned (Little Dot, DarkVoice, BottleHead). I've read bad thing about the Bravo amps and their cheap components, leading to overheating and quality issues. 
 ​For Garage1217 I can say only good things. The build quality and their look (IMO) of their amps is just great. The customer service and the customer attention is the best I have ever experienced in my life. You can speak directly with the Jeremy (owner) and Frans (the amps designer) in their forum and they are always extremely helpful.
 About the Polaris I'll copy myself from another post, cause I'm just being lazy.
  
 "...... if you want your amp to be very flexible and future proof pick the Polaris. 
 Six gain settings, three output impedance settings, three bandwidth settings (six if you count the choice between mild and aggressive settings), pre-amp out, plus you can select aluminum or plastic chassis and the color of the led! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 I don't know other amp packed with so many features.
 And when you add to that the amazing sound and look, I think it is an obvious choice if the budget allows it."


----------



## fstime

I am interested in picking up the Senn HD 650's.
  
 I hear this AMP/DAC combo is one of the best bang for your buck values out there. 
  
 I plan on using these only on my PC for music, so my question is, does this AMP/DAC match well with the HD 650's, and is it considered a very good value for what your getting? 
  
 This is going to be my first dip into the mid-range/high-end headphone market so I am less interested in getting the exact perfect sound signature I prefer and more interested in getting a good value so I can see what this experience is all about for the first time.


----------



## Kamakahah

fstime said:


> I am interested in picking up the Senn HD 650's.
> 
> I hear this AMP/DAC combo is one of the best bang for your buck values out there.
> 
> ...




It's a good value, no doubt: However, the Sennheiser 600 series seem to really shine when they have certain amps. I think the overall sound of the NFB-15 wouldn't really do your Sennheiser justice. I haven't tried it yet, but based on many past experiences trying the 650 on different gear. 

I'd recommend getting something like the Schiit modi 2 paired with something like a Bottlehead crack or perhaps a Project Horizon. 

Everytime I audition the 650 on different gear, I'm surprised how much its sound is influenced by certain amps. 

I'm sure the Sennheiser thread could offer up some solid options. 

Sure, you're likely going to pay more than the cost of the NFB-15, but it'll be worth it, IMO.


----------



## Matthew720

how do you know if you have the tcxo chip upgrade?


----------



## Matthew720

can i use my Audio-GD NFB-15.32 on my logitech z506?


----------



## lucianpescaru

matthew720 said:


> can i use my Audio-GD NFB-15.32 on my logitech z506?


 
 Of course but it's stereo only. You need an RCA to 3.5mm adapter, they're cheap.
  
 Most people use it with a (mid)quality headphone like AKG K701, Sennheiser HD600 or Beyerdynamic DT880. I have Beyerdynamic DT880 edition 250 ohm and they sound great.
  
 I recommend a sound card like Asus Xonar DX for 5.1 or 7.1 systems like yours.


----------



## shadow84

Is it worth it to change the transformer from 20W to 35W? What are the effects of doing so?


----------



## lucianpescaru

shadow84 said:


> Is it worth it to change the transformer from 20W to 35W? What are the effects of doing so?


 
 At least in my case with the 25W trafo it gets hot (15-20 deg above room temperature when dissasemblying it and putting my hand on the trafo), as the power supply draws lots of current and the analog circuites are biased to class A. Changing it to 35W will enable being cooler than the 25W which would be helpful in the long term for the rest of the components (say capacitors), but I don't think it will have any sonic impact.


----------



## LancerFIN

shadow84 said:


> Is it worth it to change the transformer from 20W to 35W? What are the effects of doing so?


 
 All of the NFB-15's now come with 35W transformer as far as I know.
  


> *Free upgrade 35W transformer now .*


----------



## shadow84

lancerfin said:


> All of the NFB-15's now come with 35W transformer as far as I know.


 
 May i ask where did u see it? I cant find it in their website.


----------



## LancerFIN

shadow84 said:


> May i ask where did u see it? I cant find it in their website.


----------



## shadow84

lancerfin said:


>


 
 Lol, it was at the time, was looking under specs or sumthing... Thanks...


----------



## MisterTwo

First post.... You got me infected.

Ordered an AGD NFB-15 w txco. Hope to improve the sound of my rather new HD-700, currently driving it with an old Yamaha 5.1 AV receiver ... optically fueled from an asus soundcar.

The reuqest for a quote was anwsered in just50 minutes...hope the delivery is quick. A shame that the EURO is so weak currently...

Btw: it does come with the 35w free amp upgrade automatically


----------



## whatup69

Just updated to the latest firmware. Process was very easy and quick, pretty painless if you can follow simple instructions. Not sure about sound improvements (always sounds great), but I've noticed that any random initial delays that i used to have from time to time either on youtube videos or on spotify are completely gone. Seems completely instantaneous now and pretty ideal. Not that it wasnt already but randomly it would have a few seconds delay after i pressed play on a track via spotify until it actually started playing. ****s tight.


----------



## 24grant24

I haven't been keeping up with this thread but I would just like to say that this is a great amp especially once it has warmed up to operating temperature. I have never been one to believe the hype around cables and whatever, but at the behest of my so called "friend" I gave the entry level Transparent Audio power cable a try. Wow! It really does add dynamic range to this amplifier, the bass goes deeper, the instruments have more separation, the background is blacker. It's just better all around. Maybe there actually is something to this cable business, I hate my "friend" for opening this can of worms.


----------



## Walderstorn

Anyone uses this Dac with Win8.1 64?


----------



## lucianpescaru

I have it on Win 8.1 x64, with the latest drivers from audio gd website. Absolutely no problems.


----------



## Matthew720

Can you make the NFB-15(Version 2014, Since 20th May 2014) A lot warmer or a Little. Can anyone please simplify the digital filters settings?


----------



## hucifer

matthew720 said:


> Can you make the NFB-15(Version 2014, Since 20th May 2014) A lot warmer or a Little. Can anyone please simplify the digital filters settings?


 
 The filters do very little to alter the sound. I'd advise just keeping it on stock, TBH.


----------



## Matthew720

> The filters do very little to alter the sound. I'd advise just keeping it on stock, TBH.


 
 I think it'd be nice to know, because i like to tinker around with that sort of stuff.


----------



## genclaymore

When I had the 15.32 as well a used nfb12.1 not all the filter settings did any thing. I found that only 3 or 4 of them alter the sound. I found my self liking 4:3 setting if I recalled after I tried all of them. Some was very notice able while others was harder to tell. I notice the difference on both the DT880 premium 600s and the T90's. I don't know how filter settings react on the NFB15 2014 tho, could not do any thing.  Also people ears are different so what one person hears another person wont, I have sensitive ears or whatever so i notice changes easy or when something sound funky. But i think 4:3 like i mention or was it 4:2 that people common used with the 15.32. I may had used the AD900X with it as well before i got the Dt880s and i seem to remember to prefer 2:3 setting for them. Not to mention that the 15.32 had the os and filter settings on the front of the unit. I don't know why they went back to the NFB12.1 way of setting the filter settings with the NFB15 2014 where you open it up to do it.
  
 I may had mention my results in this thread on one of the earlier pages a year or two ago back when I had the NFB15.32.


----------



## BlueRequiem

The filter settings affect high frequency roll-off, see audio-gd's website here for specifics like fr graphs http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Use.htm Aside from impacting the upper-registers, there are small differences between all of the filter settings.  However, whether or not you can hear those differences depends on your setup and your ears.  I spent quite a few hours listening to every filter setting to see which I liked best, and the differences were subtle. I wish they had kept the filter settings on the front panel as well. It's a pain to open up the case and fiddle with the jumpers every time I want to adjust the filter settings.


----------



## jjacq

Guys, have any of you paired this with an LCD-X?


----------



## q2klepto

I have a set of HD800s coming in today, ill be driving them with the NFB15 for at least a little while. Ill let you guys know how it is.
  
 If I do upgrade, itll either be to the Valhalla 2 or some balanced amp setup (NFB6?) and have the NFB15 on DAC duty. 
  
*Update*: First impressions with the HD800 are very good, volume pot does not go over 10:30-11 - only slightly more than what my 400i needs.


----------



## MisterTwo

So here's my delivery experience: FAST! Ordered Thursdays, arrived Tuesdays (DHL to Germany).
 Ordered w. TXCO, was 329,-USD, and DHL grabbed another 30€ for TAX and 11€ for handling the tax (!).
  
 The NFB itself is a no-nonsense HIFI gear. Very solid build! Impressive!
  
 Software installation was no problem.
  
 As this is my first DAC/headphone AMP i can only compare it to my wifes old YAMAHA AV Receiver 496, which I was using (w. an Asus Xonar DS via Toslink).
  
 Headphones Sennheiser HD-700.
  
 It is a difference light night and day compared to the Yamaha/Asus combi!
  
 Connected via USB, it sounds very very detailed. Amazing how many information has been hidden in these FLAC files w/o my knowledge!
 And I thought I had a good setup before..
  
 It is also very powerful, I never need HighGain for my Sennheisers 700's.
  
 Overall I would say it sounds very neutral. It has a nice soundstage-depth, and it is very fast. It's rather on the bright side (6khz and above), so voices are hissing a bit. Snares / Bongos etc sound very dry though.
  
 I use the equalizer in MC19 to turn down 6kHz -2dB and lift 60Hz +2dB, which compensates the awkward balancing of the 700's.
  
 I guess since the HD-700 is also a bit on the detailed and brigth side, the combination might not be ideal for me...
  
 So I am currently comparing it with a NAD D1050... more to come.


----------



## i019791

The NFB-15 is the warmest Audio gd gear and reputedly warmer than SS competition at the price point like O2 and Magni. You call it bright relative to what ?


----------



## chrisc2615

I ordered mine via audiophonics in France off eBay.  What a disaster.  First of all, they shipped it on 28th January, and 6 weeks later told me the postal service could not find my address (been living at the same address for 28 years).  So they shipped it again on 3rd March.  It arrived on 29th April, in a sorry state
  
 There are parts missing, no diagram, no optical connection.  I emailed them 4 times and get a generic reply.  So far, I have emailed Audio GD in China and they reply promptly, but don't understand my questions (poor English?).  At least I am making progress
  
 So I am dying to try it, but need some technical info.  I don't want a "poof" moment when it is switched on because I did something stupid


----------



## MisterTwo

i019791 said:


> The NFB-15 is the warmest Audio gd gear and reputedly warmer than SS competition at the price point like O2 and Magni. You call it bright relative to what ?


 
  
 I think it's a bit brighter compared to the NAD D1050 (read my comparison Audio-GD NFB 15 versus NAD D1050 here), and to my previously used Yamaha AVR. Although the Sennheiser HD-700 add largely to this impression.


----------



## whatup69

mistertwo said:


> I think it's a bit brighter compared to the NAD D1050 (read my comparison Audio-GD NFB 15 versus NAD D1050 here), and to my previously used Yamaha AVR. Although the Sennheiser HD-700 add largely to this impression.



Its probably more to do with the HD700....


----------



## 24grant24

Anybody had any success using the audio gd with an android phone, specifically i have the 2014 moto x on android 5.0. I also have a USB otg cable


----------



## TeddyK

chrisc2615 said:


> *I ordered mine via audiophonics in France* off eBay.  What a disaster.


 
 sorry, i don't understand your phrase.
 You buy it on Audiophonics.fr or Ebay ?


----------



## chrisc2615

Audiophonics have their own eBay page, so I ordered it from them, since they advertise a kit which is less than 1/2 the price of an assembled unit.  In the eBay advert there is a picture of the circuit board and all the little extras you get with it.  When it arrived, there was only one of these extras.  Also no wiring or connection diagram.  I have been looking at the connections and tracks on the board and have figured out which are the inputs and outputs.  But the switching is inconsistent.  On the output switch (3 pins) you need to leave them all open to make it output via the DAC out but bridge the other two in turn to change the output to headphone or variable.  Then there is a USB/co-ax/optical switch (also 3 pins).  Here you need to bridge at least two to make any input operate.  Then there is another jumper called High and Low.  If this is bridged, the output jumps from 1.5 volts to 8 volts, severely overloading any amp output.
  
 But I have got it to work and am busy burning it in.  Compared to a Schiit Bifrost with USB2 and Uber Analogue, it is warmer and as detailed


----------



## TeddyK

chrisc2615 said:


> Audiophonics have their own eBay page, so I ordered it from them, since they advertise a kit which is less than 1/2 the price of an assembled unit.


 
 Thanks. I didn't know they sell also products on Ebay.


----------



## chrisc2615

Has anyone figured the connections and effect of the filters?  I understand from reading the technical info on Audio GD's website that the 5 pin socket on the board is the filter selection.  By default, the two outer pairs are bridged by jumpers
  
 Expert assistance required here please!


----------



## chrisc2615

Found iit! http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Use.htm


----------



## lucianpescaru

chrisc2615 said:


> Found iit! http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Use.htm


 
  
 IMHO the default setting sounds best...


----------



## shadow84

Just gotten mine, but im curious, whats the difference between variable and fixed output?


----------



## Honkytime

shadow84 said:


> Just gotten mine, but im curious, whats the difference between variable and fixed output?


 
 its just if you want the volume control knob to control the volume on output,(variable) or the volume set at a preset point and the volume knob does nothing.(fixed)


----------



## jaxz

honkytime said:


> its just if you want the volume control knob to control the volume on output,(variable) or the volume set at a preset point and the volume knob does nothing.(fixed)




So, it's a true line out or not? Even at fixed level the gain switch works...


----------



## Honkytime

jaxz said:


> So, it's a true line out or not? Even at fixed level the gain switch works...


 
 it really just changes it so the volume knob so it works or does not work. its more for if you wanted to run another amp after it and not have to adjust the volume control on both amps.


----------



## jaxz

honkytime said:


> it really just changes it so the volume knob so it works or does not work. its more for if you wanted to run another amp after it and not have to adjust the volume control on both amps.




Yes. I understand that, but I want to know if the line out it's straight from the DAC or really it's a second headphone out because of the variable out (volpot control) and/or gain switch.

Thanks


----------



## Matthew720

Anyone here found a great filter setting for there 400i's? Need help here because I find mine are a little to Bright and my ears hurt after lisening to it for a long time.
 Also how do you know what your volume levels in numbers?


----------



## hucifer

matthew720 said:


> Anyone here found a great filter setting for there 400i's? Need help here because I find mine are a little to Bright and my ears hurt after lisening to it for a long time.
> Also how do you know what your volume levels in numbers?


 

 The 400i can get hot and edgy in the treble around 4kHz and 10kHz.

 You'd be better off using EQ to drop a few dB at those frequencies than trying to use the DAC filter to correct it.


----------



## Matthew720

hucifer said:


> The 400i can get hot and edgy in the treble around 4kHz and 10kHz.
> 
> You'd be better off using EQ to drop a few dB at those frequencies than trying to use the DAC filter to correct it.


 
 Damn, I Really don't like the idea of using an EQ I was hoping the filters could solve all my problems. I don't think I burned in the NFB-15 yet would that have something to do with it?


----------



## hucifer

matthew720 said:


> Damn, I Really don't like the idea of using an EQ I was hoping the filters could solve all my problems.




The differences between filters is subtle at best. They are unlikely to solve your issue more successfully than by simply using EQ to pinpoint troublesome frequencies. 



> I don't think I burned in the NFB-15 yet would that have something to do with it?




Not likely. it's highly debatable whether "burning in" for solid state amps does anything in the first place. If it does then we're talking marginal changes at *most*.


----------



## Matthew720

Is the default setting OS : 2 Filter : 1 on the NFB 15?
 Website http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Use.htm
 Also how would one go around changing the filters in the nfb 15?


----------



## genclaymore

The settings are in the inside for some odd reason, the 15.32 and the NFB12.1 had it on the front. I find it silly for audio-gd to put the settings back inside the unit where you change jumper switches to do it. Having it as a switch made it simpler.


----------



## shadow84

Ignore. Solved my issue by updating drivers.


----------



## Rockcoon

How 15 sounds compared to 10.33? Heard that 10.33 is very smooth, relaxing sounding dac+amp device. And was surprised, that his little brother is playing on a bright side


----------



## Vosegus

Hey guys! I thought pairing this one up with the HE-560
 Any thoughts about this?


----------



## cel4145

I recently demoed the HE-560s with my NFB-11 (same headphone amp/pre-amp as the NFB-15), and I thought it did a pretty good job powering them.


----------



## wakkaday

nb15 or nb11?
  
 will the volume control  - adjust my pwoered speakers (rca?) and then i would plug a headphone in the front, will it cut off the speaker...


----------



## lucianpescaru

wakkaday said:


> nb15 or nb11?
> 
> will the volume control  - adjust my pwoered speakers (rca?) and then i would plug a headphone in the front, will it cut off the speaker...


 
 You can select from Headphone out, variable RCA out or fixed RCA out on both the NFB 11 and 15 with a switch on the front panel.


----------



## wakkaday

Thanks I'm thinking of taking the plunge . Is this
Device one of the best dacs for it
Price . Is it better than the audio engine d1 ? I am trialling this at the moment and it
Doesn't seem to be a massive
Difference from my
MacBook sound card .


----------



## wakkaday

can anyone tell me what i need to order for uk purchase? do i need add any extras/ what plug do i need? do they supply it etc?


----------



## lucianpescaru

wakkaday said:


> can anyone tell me what i need to order for uk purchase? do i need add any extras/ what plug do i need? do they supply it etc?


 
 You must mention 240VAC on your order and you need to buy an UK style power cord (like the one you use for your computer/monitor). The one they supply is euro style.


----------



## wakkaday

and this item is definately worth it? in terms of sounds especially with powered speakers? it won't break within a year. you have to pay by paypal right? i might link that to a credit card *halifax clarity* which may offer cheaper transaction exchange rate charges...
  
 thank you


----------



## el34han

When I paid for merchandise in Japan and China via Paypal and credit card there were no transaction nor exchange charge. As far as the CC concern I was paying Paypal in US with US Dollar. 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## wakkaday

great im going to order for my macbook / yamaha hs7 speakers
  
 still to buy headphones
  
 is there anything i should remember to ask in the order, sending to UK
  
 alot of users seem to respect this dac, so i may give it a shot...


----------



## Matthew720

Yo guys every time i try to set my NFB 15 default format from 2 channel, 32, 192000 Hz (Studio Quality) To 2 channel, 32 bit, 384000 Hz (Studio Quality) I only hear Static noise. Can anyone help with that?


----------



## PurpleAngel

wakkaday said:


> Great I'm going to order for my Macbook / Yamaha HS7 speakers
> Still to buy headphones
> Is there anything I should remember to ask in the order, sending to UK
> A lot of users seem to respect this DAC, so i may give it a shot...


 
  
 Just send them in a email listing what product you want and any custom options you want.
 (I got the TCXO upgrade ($20), have no idea if it's worth it, but as I planned on using my NFB-15.32 for years, what's another $20)
 And your full mailing address, they then email you back the price and an email address, to use on PayPal.
 Audio-GD will claimed around a $100 value (65 GBP?), with the shipper, so the import tax should not be much (guessing).
  
 A cable like the Hosa CPR-201 cable (RCA to dual 1/4" mono), will connect the NFB-15 to the Yamaha HS7.
 http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CPR201
 I'm sure that type of cable comes in several brands.


----------



## lucianpescaru

matthew720 said:


> Yo guys every time i try to set my NFB 15 default format from 2 channel, 32, 192000 Hz (Studio Quality) To 2 channel, 32 bit, 384000 Hz (Studio Quality) I only hear Static noise. Can anyone help with that?


 
  
 The DAC chips in the NFB 15 only support up to 192khz, I hear static too when I try to play a 384k file.


----------



## wakkaday

Cool kingwa had mailed me

I hope this is good and makes a notic able difference


----------



## Matthew720

but on the website it says it can support up to *32bit / 384K *or am i just not getting something?
  
*NFB 15 Website *
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN.htm


----------



## lucianpescaru

matthew720 said:


> but on the website it says it can support up to *32bit / 384K *or am i just not getting something?


 
  
*32bit / 384K Asynchronous Transfer  USB-32 Chip*
  
 Only the USB chip supports 384k, the DAC chips are up to 192k as per the datasheet, WM8741 ''*24-bit 192kHz DAC with Advanced Digital Filtering*''.


----------



## Matthew720

lucianpescaru said:


> *32bit / 384K Asynchronous Transfer  USB-32 Chip*
> 
> Only the USB chip supports 384k, the DAC chips are up to 192k as per the datasheet, WM8741 ''*24-bit 192kHz DAC with Advanced Digital Filtering*''.


 
 so if I keep it on 32 bit, 194k (my default right now)  will that mess with the DAC somehow, like diable the '*24-bit 192kHz DAC with Advanced Digital Filtering"?*
  
 I don't get it tho shouldn't it not work with 32 bit (my default) if i get static higher then 194khz? I feel like im missing something...


----------



## cel4145

matthew720 said:


> so if I keep it on 32 bit, 194k (my default right now)  will that mess with the DAC somehow, like diable the '*24-bit 192kHz DAC with Advanced Digital Filtering"?*
> 
> I don't get it tho shouldn't it not work with 32 bit (my default) if i get static higher then 194khz? I feel like im missing something...




See here: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Tech.htm



> The NFB-15 applies the newest high-end dual WM8741 which can support up to 32Bit/192KHz input .


----------



## wakkaday

can we have more verdicts on the sound? 
 quality, build, issues, regrets......for those who have had it for a considerable amount of time


----------



## lucianpescaru

I have the NFB 15.32 for 4 months. On Beyerdynamic DT880 250ohm headphones it sounds much better than a modded ASUS STX sound card on all genres of music (better soundstage and dynamics).


----------



## Curlycat

I have had mine for approximately 8 months now, no regrets in getting it and no issues. I have the transformer / TCXO upgrades.  I like it very much and i will probably stay in my setup for a very long time. Build quality is superb. Sound, as a DAC is wonderful. In my opinion better than my previous Arcam rDAC. I have not used it much as a headphone amp, but there I found it a bit lacking, specifically compared to my Maveric Audio Tubemagic A1. (The A1 is a brilliant  head amp!)
  
 Will I buy it again? A resounding YES!


----------



## wakkaday

thanks, just ordered from china to uk, will share my total cost including duty tax etc (once i know)
 i was going to get a magni/modi combo for the same price, but went with this option....
  
 will update once i have received and my thoughts, although i am not audiophile expert.


----------



## Curlycat

wakkaday said:


> thanks, just ordered from china to uk, will share my total cost including duty tax etc (once i know)
> i was going to get a magni/modi combo for the same price, but went with this option....
> 
> will update once i have received and my thoughts, although i am not audiophile expert.


 
 Awesome! Looking forward to reading your views. A friend of mine likes his NFB15 much more than his Schiit Bitfrost  Mine took about 7 days from China to SA.


----------



## iwing88

hi all audio Audio-GD NFB-15.32 owner. i am planing to get a dac/amp. i am also looking at shiit combo.
 which one sound better? i prefer better sound stage and detail and  smooth bass. at the moment i am using philips x1 but planing to get other headphone that can pair with those dac/amp.
 help!!! thanks.


----------



## wakkaday

audio gd just emailed me saying if I wanted txco upgrade? worth getting....
  
 will be connecting via usb to MacBook


----------



## iwing88

wow free upgrade?


----------



## wakkaday

sorry not free $20 usd
  
 i hope i don't get hit by a massive duty import charge...


----------



## iwing88

lol hope not. but i guess it is worth it.


----------



## lucianpescaru

wakkaday said:


> audio gd just emailed me saying if I wanted txco upgrade? worth getting....


 
  
 It's cheap, I don't see why not, I have the TXCO upgrade and it sounds great, can't say with the default oscillator...


----------



## iwing88

btw how do i know if it is the latest txco if i want to buy one NFB-15.32.
  
 cheers


----------



## wakkaday

drop them an email, im guessing its the standard txco chip they have and they install it in all their nfb-15 series


----------



## rockyzz

Is there anyone that can compare NFB 15 with MAGNI/MODI(UBER) combo?


----------



## garetz

I noticed other people complaining about static, After 1.5 years of use, i am starting to get static, after a few hours of playing using foobar2k at 24 bit, but lowering it to 16 bit fixes it.


----------



## iwing88

static?! after 1 yr plus. is this really true? about to buy one. 
 cheers


----------



## Matthew720

Is it normal to hear cut outs when i adjust the video speed on youtube videos to anything higher then normal?


----------



## wakkaday

I should have my audio gd nfb-15 with txco chip by tuesday according to dhl to the uk 
  
 so far i believe it has cost me... (payed with halfax clarity card (no fee using abroad), linked to paypal)  
  
  
 £192.41  i paid to Audio-GD
  
 And DHL messaged me that the i need to pat £14.00 for duty and vat
  
  
 so the cost so far is £206.41
  
 i'm not sure if there any other charges DHL may charge?
  
 is it a standard 1 year warranty with Audio-GD?  I can't wait to get my hands on it, i hope its worth it. despite the previous few threads suggesting audio cut-outs / static noise.... any update/solutions to this?


----------



## cel4145

wakkaday said:


> is it a standard 1 year warranty with Audio-GD?  I can't wait to get my hands on it, i hope its worth it. despite the previous few threads suggesting audio cut-outs / static noise.... any update/solutions to this?




In my experience, more often than not, people tend to have problems with external DAC/amps (not just the NFBs) due to their particular PC hardware/software configuration and how they have the audio configured through Windows. Given that this is the primary discussion forum on the web for NFB-15, of course you'll hear of some problems here. 

So I wouldn't worry about it for now. Wait and see *if* and what problems you have before trying to troubleshoot something that is not even a problem yet. I hooked up my NFB-11 with USB, it did what it needed to, I switched over to it as the default device in Windows control panel, and no problem.


----------



## wakkaday

I have a Mac So should be easier


----------



## cel4145

wakkaday said:


> I have a Mac So should be easier




Don't say that. Famous last words :eek:


----------



## PurpleAngel

wakkaday said:


> I should have my Audio-GD nfb-15 with TXCO chip by Tuesday according to dhl to the uk
> so far i believe it has cost me... (payed with Halfax clarity card (no fee using abroad), linked to Paypal)
> £192.41  i paid to Audio-GD
> And DHL messaged me that the i need to pat £14.00 for duty and vat
> ...


 
  
 I would assume DHL got all their payment from Audio-GD, so I would be surprised if there is any other charges from DHL, beside the 14 GBP Duty/VAT.
 I assumed Audio-GD claimed around a 60 GBP value with the shipper (DHL), that is why the Duty/VAT is only 14 GBP.
 I believe the NFB-15 ships with a USB cable.
  
 I really do not hear much, if any, people talking about having to ship their Audio-GD product, back for warranty service.


----------



## wakkaday

So finally have my dac
 the length is a bit off putting and seems to be quite warm after just 40 minutes play...but im sure thats fine according to earlier threads i have read...
  
 volume control is really good and robust, switches seem fine... currently connected via usb to the mac, with it detecting it automatically, changed the audio midi settings to 192,24bit, but the macbook will change according to the source anyway....
  
 which is the best filter to used? is this easy to do? and best way to burn this dac in?
  
 now i just need to buy some decent headphones...


----------



## cel4145

Audio-GD burns their units in for 100 hours prior to shipping. So no need "to burn this dac in."

Not sure what you mean by " best filter to used?"


----------



## wakkaday

on the document   
  
  
 ' 9 types digital filter users settings' and explains different filters and their sampling supports. not sure what the default is? also i dont have headphones in at the moment, but when i press HP I can hear the a faint output from the speaker...maybe this will stop when i have headphones pluged in...


----------



## Vosegus

Hello guys!
 So I got my device today, and I just wonder if there is a need to update the firmware.
 If so, how do I do it?
 Thank you!


----------



## wakkaday

is it worth changing the filter settings? i guess i have to open it up... is there a guide? and is this easy to do


----------



## i019791

The difference between the filter settings had been too subtle for me.


----------



## wakkaday

ok thats good to know...


----------



## PurpleAngel

vosegus said:


> Hello guys!
> So I got my device today, and I just wonder if there is a need to update the firmware.
> If so, how do I do it?
> Thank you!


 
  
 I found it easier just to leave the firmware alone.


----------



## lucianpescaru

The NFB 15.32 sounds best with the default filter, also there hasn't been an update for the firmware lately, so anyone receiving the unit in 2015 should be set and good to go with the default settings.


----------



## Matthew720

purpleangel said:


> I found it easier just to leave the firmware alone.


 
 Does anyone here know what the update even does .e.g Increases the data transferred between the pc and dac?


----------



## genclaymore

lucianpescaru said:


> The NFB 15.32 sounds best with the default filter, also there hasn't been an update for the firmware lately, so anyone receiving the unit in 2015 should be set and good to go with the default settings.


 

 What filter sound best depends on the person, some people like how it sound with the other filters like the 4:2 and 4:3 filters which I liked over the default one, when I had a NFB15.32 with the DT880 premium 600 and T90. I also used 2:3 filter when I had the AD900X prior to both beyer-dynamic headphones I had . So it is best for the person to some and pick what sound good to their ears if they notice it. If they don't then use the default. But the NFB 15 2015 model might had some different designs which effected the way the filters used to sound since after all I only had the NFB15.32 model, I did also had the original NFB12.0 that I had got used as well a NFB12.1 afterwards.


----------



## Vosegus

How do you think this one powers the LCD2??


----------



## wakkaday

anyone experience usb sounds? i am connected to a hub and i have tried my monitor hub which has less things attached and but occasionly there is a whirring sound...
  
 could this be a fault? or is the usb meant to be connected directly to the computer (macbook)
  
 thank you


----------



## genclaymore

It meant to be plug directly into the computer.


----------



## jackharm

Audio-GD sure works quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Confirmed, payed, and got their confirmation within less than 10 minutes. According to them they are going to ship out tomorrow so hopefully I'll have my NFB-15 (35W with TCXO upgrade) by the end of the week/early next week (DHL to Canada). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Looking at DHL it seems you can pay any customs/duties online before it arrives to hasten the delivery? If so, as much as it sucks to pay customs I suppose it is a lot better than coming home to a slip/waiting for a redelivery/going to their facility.


----------



## thug behram

Do drivers work on windows 10?


----------



## jackharm

I guess DHL liked the fact that I prepaid the customs since they delivered it a day earlier.


----------



## maAAso

Anybody know if this has any problems with USB 3.0? I have a laptop with only USB 3.0 ports.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## whatup69

maaaso said:


> Anybody know if this has any problems with USB 3.0? I have a laptop with only USB 3.0 ports.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
 im using it via laptop and usb 3.0 + latest drivers. absolutely no issues.


----------



## Stillhart

I just saw that @Kingwa is discontinuing the NFB-15.  I'm absolutely gutted!  The NFB-15 is one of the best entry-level DAC and Amp solutions on the market and it's going to be a shame to see it go.  I wonder if he's planning on lowering the price of the NFB-11 to continue competing with other entry-level products.
  
 It's a sad day.


----------



## cel4145

That's too bad. The NFB-15 is at a great price/performance point.


----------



## genclaymore

stillhart said:


> I just saw that @Kingwa is discontinuing the NFB-15.  I'm absolutely gutted!  The NFB-15 is one of the best entry-level DAC and Amp solutions on the market and it's going to be a shame to see it go.  I wonder if he's planning on lowering the price of the NFB-11 to continue competing with other entry-level products.
> 
> It's a sad day.


 

 I saw that as well maybe he will lower the NFB11 price because by the way he worded it, it look like there wont be any more Wolfen based models any more and he seems like they're gonna stick to just sabre based ones. As they're used to be a lot of models that used wolfen before they started to slowly EOl them. Because if he doesn't lower the NFB11 price to have it take the place of the NFB15 they will have a big gap and people will just find something else from another company in that price gap of $200-249 instead.


----------



## Stillhart

genclaymore said:


> I saw that as well maybe he will lower the NFB11 price because by the way he worded it, it look like there wont be any more Wolfen based models any more and he seems like they're gonna stick to just sabre based ones. As they're used to be a lot of models that used wolfen before they started to slowly EOl them. Because if he doesn't lower the NFB11 price to have it take the place of the NFB15 they will have a big gap and people will just find something else from another company in that price gap of $200-249 instead.


 
  
 I still have the one I bought from you.  I use it at work with my PM-3 and it's a great combo for smooth, fatigue-free listening all day.


----------



## Change is Good

Glad I still have mine (newer 2014 version). This confirms even more that it will probably never go anywhere. For the ~$300 I paid (including shipping and tcxo), I couldn't be any happier within my budget. I have yet to feel the urge to switch up like I did with the Matrix and Asgard 2, and doubt I will.

Not to mention Audio GD's superb and quick service. My NFB-15 was delivered within two to three days after ordering.


----------



## jackharm

Figured that is what that foreboding statement meant. Glad I was able to get mine about a week+ or so ago (especially with their 11th anni discount).
  
 It pairs quite lovely with my modded HE-400's.


----------



## brunoyujikc

Will the NFB-15 as a DAC only combined with a tube amp (bottlehead crack) work well? Or will it color the sound too much?
  
 I'm trying to decide between the NFB-15 or the NFB-11 to pair with a HD-600 and other headphones. I know some people say the NFB-15 alone pairs better with the HD600, but what if I eventually want to use it as a DAC and get a OTL amp like the Crack?


----------



## Stillhart

brunoyujikc said:


> Will the NFB-15 as a DAC only combined with a tube amp (bottlehead crack) work well? Or will it color the sound too much?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the NFB-15 or the NFB-11 to pair with a HD-600 and other headphones. I know some people say the NFB-15 alone pairs better with the HD600, but what if I eventually want to use it as a DAC and get a OTL amp like the Crack?


 
  
 I used the NFB-15 as a DAC with a Project Ember and HD650.  It is one of my favorite chains I've ever owned.  It made even poorly recorded songs sound good and good songs sound amazing.  I suspect the Crack and HD600 will work well with is as well.
  
 I've tried several other DAC's with the tube amp and HD650 and they didn't have the same magic.


----------



## brunoyujikc

stillhart said:


> I used the NFB-15 as a DAC with a Project Ember and HD650.  It is one of my favorite chains I've ever owned.  It made even poorly recorded songs sound good and good songs sound amazing.  I suspect the Crack and HD600 will work well with is as well.
> 
> I've tried several other DAC's with the tube amp and HD650 and they didn't have the same magic.


 
 Do you think it'll be good for classical music as well?


----------



## Stillhart

brunoyujikc said:


> Do you think it'll be good for classical music as well?


 
  
 Sorry, I don't listen to much classical so I can't say.  I can say the biggest strength was the amazing mids.  Vocals, both male and female but especially male, were tingle-inducing.


----------



## Vosegus

brunoyujikc said:


> Will the NFB-15 as a DAC only combined with a tube amp (bottlehead crack) work well? Or will it color the sound too much?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the NFB-15 or the NFB-11 to pair with a HD-600 and other headphones. I know some people say the NFB-15 alone pairs better with the HD600, but what if I eventually want to use it as a DAC and get a OTL amp like the Crack?


 
 I think it can work, but why would you do that?
 My NFB15 powers the LCD2 without breaking sweat. Maybe you would be better off with just a dac instead of the NFB15, if you dont want to use it as an amp


----------



## cel4145

vosegus said:


> I think it can work, but why would you do that?
> My NFB15 powers the LCD2 without breaking sweat. Maybe you would be better off with just a dac instead of the NFB15, if you dont want to use it as an amp




+1

If you don't ever intend to use the pre-amp/headphone amp part of the NFB15, might as well get a stand alone DAC.


----------



## Stillhart

cel4145 said:


> +1
> 
> If you don't ever intend to use the pre-amp/headphone amp part of the NFB15, might as well get a stand alone DAC.


 
  
 I agree with this in theory.  In practice, I am not aware of a standalone dual Wolfson DAC in the price range.  The NFB-15 is such a good value because the DAC can stand alone at that price AND it comes with a decent amp.  I figure that it's a good SS amp to have on the side for other headphones that won't work well on the high-impedance Crack.


----------



## brunoyujikc

vosegus said:


> I think it can work, but why would you do that?
> My NFB15 powers the LCD2 without breaking sweat. Maybe you would be better off with just a dac instead of the NFB15, if you dont want to use it as an amp


 
 Sorry what I mean is I do want to use it as an amp. But since a lot of people praise the Bottlehead crack paired with HD6xx series eventually I want to get a Crack, not just because of the sound but also because I'd like to try a DIY tube amp. But I would still use the NFB-15 (or 11) as an amp for other headphones I have.
  
 But the wolfson dac seems to output a warmer sound, therefore I would like to know if it will color the sound too much when paired with a tube amp. If it does color it too much then I'll go for a NFB-11.
  
 Right now I am almost conviced of just getting the nfb-15, since it's cheaper, it will be discontinued so I have to hurry. And later I can just get a clear and neutral (sabre) DAC to pair with other amps and headphones.


----------



## brunoyujikc

stillhart said:


> I agree with this in theory.  In practice, I am not aware of a standalone dual Wolfson DAC in the price range.  The NFB-15 is such a good value because the DAC can stand alone at that price AND it comes with a decent amp.  I figure that it's a good SS amp to have on the side for other headphones that won't work well on the high-impedance Crack.


 
  
 That's a good point about the wolson dual dac. I think tomorrow I'll order the NFB-15 unless someone makes a really good point in favor of the NFB-11 by then. And when I decide to get a Bottlehead crack I can also just find a good neutral (ES9018) DAC and get it as well. Besides I'm in need of a more musical setup to use while I write my master thesis and some papers. A NFB-15 + HD600 should work well I guess.
  
 Thanks everyone for their valuable advices!


----------



## Matthew720

Yo, can I get true 5.1 surround sound with a optical cable going into this dac from an xbox 360, while the the RCA outputs (L+R) goes to my 5.1 capable speakers? Please help I need to know now!?!?.


----------



## i019791

No - only 2 ch PCM with this


----------



## Stillhart

matthew720 said:


> Yo, can I get true 5.1 surround sound with a optical cable going into this dac from an xbox 360, while the the RCA outputs (L+R) goes to my 5.1 capable speakers? Please help I need to know now!?!?.


 
  
 I don't know of any headphone amps that also provide true 5.1.  You'll need an AVR for that.


----------



## cel4145

matthew720 said:


> Yo, can I get true 5.1 surround sound with a optical cable going into this dac from an xbox 360, while the the RCA outputs (L+R) goes to my 5.1 capable speakers? Please help I need to know now!?!?.




You can't get 5.1 sound out of a pair of headphones or a pair of speakers. It has to be converted to 2 channel using digital processing, and then it's no longer "true" 5.1 sound any more. You must have 5 speakers and a sub to get "true" surround sound (and no, a soundbar won't do it either).


----------



## chillaxing

is the only way to get one of these, is from china?


----------



## Stillhart

chillaxing said:


> is the only way to get one of these, is from china?


 
  
 You could try to get a used one on the classifieds.  Soon that will be the only way to get one.


----------



## chillaxing

stillhart said:


> You could try to get a used one on the classifieds.  Soon that will be the only way to get one.




Are they being discontinued?

If thats the case i wouldnt mind getting a new one. I have no problem ordering it from china. Just wondering if there is a easier way


----------



## Stillhart

chillaxing said:


> Are they being discontinued?
> 
> If thats the case i wouldnt mind getting a new one. I have no problem ordering it from china. Just wondering if there is a easier way


 
  
 Yep, they're being discontinued.
  
 "*Below products** last for sale ,no successor .
 NFB-15,NFB-10.33, Precision 1, Precision 2."*
  
 I believe there are resellers in other countries, but in the US, the easiest way is to order direct.


----------



## Poimandres

How about the 10.33? Does anyone know how that amp compares to other audio gd amps?


----------



## i019791

Have heard a lot from: NFB-10SE (10.33 predecessor), NFB-12 (NFB-15 predecessor), SA-1 (probably close to Dac-19), Master 9
  
 Dac part marginally better from NFB-12, significantly worse from SA-1 
 Amp part much better from NFB-12, significantly worse from Master 9
  
 Overall very good, especially on balanced output


----------



## PurpleAngel

I'm temped to try a tube headphone amplifier and connect it to my NFB-15.32's RCA line-output.
 Anyone know of a tube amp that makes a notice improvement over the NFB-15 solid state amp?


----------



## Stillhart

purpleangel said:


> I'm temped to try a tube headphone amplifier and connect it to my NFB-15.32's RCA line-output.
> Anyone know of a tube amp that makes a notice improvement over the NFB-15 solid state amp?


 
  
 The NFB-15.32 + Project Ember + HD650 is one of the better setups I've ever owned.  They just worked together really well and ended up sounding much better than the sum of their parts would imply.


----------



## jaxz

stillhart said:


> The NFB-15.32 + Project Ember + HD650 is one of the better setups I've ever owned.  They just worked together really well and ended up sounding much better than the sum of their parts would imply.




+1

NFB 15-->Ember 2.0 (RCA 6SN7)-->HE500 or RS1i its just marvelous. For the HE4 I prefer the solid state sound of the NFB 15 alone.


----------



## Curlycat

purpleangel said:


> I'm temped to try a tube headphone amplifier and connect it to my NFB-15.32's RCA line-output.
> Anyone know of a tube amp that makes a notice improvement over the NFB-15 solid state amp?


 
 I can highly recommend the Maveric Audio TubeMagic A1 - it sounds sublime as a head amp! Huge improvement over the NFB-15. (I had mine connected as you intend doing)


----------



## bassaddicted

Pm me if you want to sell. I am in US.


----------



## PurpleAngel

As Audio-GD is planning on discontinuing the NFB-15 and my NFB-15.32 is almost two years old (Nov/2013), I decided to sell off my NFB-15.32 and get a new NFB-15.
 New NFB-15 comes with the TCXO and 35 watt transformer and with the 110 volt power cord, a USB cable and a small bag of goodies
 I currently have no idea what most of the goodies are really used  for, but assuming they are for going inside the NFB-15.
 The new NFB-15 arrived about 30 minutes ago, plugged it in (optical) and it's working just fine.
 The new NFB-15 is a little bigger then the older NFB-15.32
 Here are some pictures of the new NFB-15 and the older NFB-15.32 next to each other.


----------



## Luckbad

Would love to know how they compare. I've been thinking about getting an NFB-15 for work since it's actually in my price range for when I pick some stuff up again.


----------



## Batmaz

I recently purchased an NFB-15, and strangely have them connected to my KRK RP5s in order to cut out a horrible hissing sound that came from my computer. That sound caused me to buy and return a xonar stx ii, three sets of cables, and almost caused me to disassemble and return parts on my computer. I still do not know what the root of the problem exactly is, but this device has fixed that beautifully and just looks cool on my desk. Regardless, I have these connected via usb and then from it to the speakers via rca through a ground loop isolator. Don't have a good set of headphones yet, but plan on eventually getting the HD 650s. I don't know if this was stated yet but I have not been able to adjust the volume through windows and have been forced to use the knob on the NFB-15. If anyone knows a way around that, please let me know.


----------



## lucianpescaru

batmaz said:


> I don't know if this was stated yet but I have not been able to adjust the volume through windows and have been forced to use the knob on the NFB-15. If anyone knows a way around that, please let me know.


 
 I can't control volume either on WASAPI and ASIO but you can use replaygain in foobar and set a decent listening level using the volume on the NFB 15 and you're done.


----------



## Batmaz

lucianpescaru said:


> I can't control volume either on WASAPI and ASIO but you can use replaygain in foobar and set a decent listening level using the volume on the NFB 15 and you're done.


 
 Hmm. I'll try that. I do remember reading somewhere that it was possible to be done, I just never got the chance to try it and now I don't know where the article is.


----------



## wakkaday

is there a way i can connect a bluetooth adaptor to this dac, so i can play tracks from my phone/tablet or maybe a 3.5mm jack somehow for output of the speakers...
  
 which will be playing out of a yamaha hs7
  
 at the moment i am playing everything via usb / macbook


----------



## lucianpescaru

wakkaday said:


> is there a way i can connect a bluetooth adaptor to this dac, so i can play tracks from my phone/tablet or maybe a 3.5mm jack somehow for output of the speakers...
> 
> which will be playing out of a yamaha hs7
> 
> at the moment i am playing everything via usb / macbook


 
  
 Can't help you with the bluetooth, here's the adapter to put a male 3.5 mm jack in: http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Adapter-Smartphones-Tablets-Theater/dp/B00QUWDUJ0/


----------



## cel4145

wakkaday said:


> is there a way i can connect a bluetooth adaptor to this dac, so i can play tracks from my phone/tablet or maybe a 3.5mm jack somehow for output of the speakers...




No line input on the NFB-15. So no. You can't hook up a bluetooth receiver to it.


----------



## lucianpescaru

cel4145 said:


> No line input on the NFB-15. So no. You can't hook up a bluetooth receiver to it.


 
  
 Maybe bluetooth to digital (coax/optic) converter... there might be such a thing around... but what a waste of a nice dac with this option


----------



## wakkaday

yeh the bluetooth was just an option, but the 3.5mm jack could be good if that works, so i can connect o a phone  for output.
  
 sometimes i remove my macbook from the dac thats why i wanted option of another source to play music from.. and use the speakers
  
 thanks


----------



## wakkaday

lucianpescaru said:


> Can't help you with the bluetooth, here's the adapter to put a male 3.5 mm jack in: http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Adapter-Smartphones-Tablets-Theater/dp/B00QUWDUJ0/


 
  
  
 i currently have rca connected from my speakers, so this wouldnt work.. the only other to inputs are the optical and coaxial... would that work if i get a cable with a 3.5mm jack and just switch the ouput on the dac?


----------



## lucianpescaru

wakkaday said:


> yeh the bluetooth was just an option, but the 3.5mm jack could be good if that works, so i can connect o a phone  for output.
> 
> sometimes i remove my macbook from the dac thats why i wanted option of another source to play music from.. and use the speakers
> 
> thanks


 
  
 The adaptor I mentioned is for OUTPUT only, the DAC has no analog inputs... here's a bluetooth to optical adapter: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E5N9ONM


----------



## PurpleAngel

wakkaday said:


> Is there a way i can connect a bluetooth adaptor to this dac, so i can play tracks from my phone/tablet or maybe a 3.5mm jack somehow for output of the speakers...
> Which will be playing out of a yamaha hs7
> At the moment i am playing everything via usb / macbook


 
  
 Get a USB Bluetooth adapter for the laptop.
 So audio goes (using Bluetooth) from the phone/tablet to the laptop, then from the laptop out to the NFB-15.


----------



## wakkaday

ok sorry to go on....   what cable would i need to connect the dac which is conenct to my hs7 via rca to have output from my mobile phone (3.5mm jack)
  
 the other two inputs on the dac are coxaial and optical 
  
 can i get a coaxial or optical to 3.5mm cable plug that into my phone, switch the option on the front of the dac to that source...and will it play from the speakers?


----------



## Luckbad

wakkaday said:


> ok sorry to go on....   what cable would i need to connect the dac which is conenct to my hs7 via rca to have output from my mobile phone (3.5mm jack)
> 
> the other two inputs on the dac are coxaial and optical
> 
> can i get a coaxial or optical to 3.5mm cable plug that into my phone, switch the option on the front of the dac to that source...and will it play from the speakers?


 
  
 Having a hard time understanding what you're asking, but I here is some info:
  
 - You can get a 3.5mm to RCA adapter. Like this:
 http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-105597-3-Feet-Premium-Stereo/dp/B0094A1F3S/
 http://www.amazon.com/KabelDirekt-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Cable/dp/B00DI89MSM
  
 - You can't directly convert 3.5mm to coaxial or optical with a simple cable. The 3.5mm is analog, while the other two are digital. That's what a DAC (digital-to-analogue converter) is for.


----------



## rwpritchett

luckbad said:


> - You can't directly convert 3.5mm to coaxial or optical with a simple cable. The 3.5mm is analog, while the other two are digital. That's what a DAC (digital-to-analogue converter) is for.



Not entirely true. Some devices have dual digital and analog ability in the 3.5mm audio port. The 3.5mm port on Macbooks and Apple's Airport Express do this. For example, you can connect the 3.5mm out from an Airport Express directly into the optical in on a DAC with a single, simple cable.

I'm pretty sure no mobile phones have dual 3.5 ports though, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Luckbad

rwpritchett said:


> Not entirely true. Some devices have dual digital and analog ability in the 3.5mm audio port. The 3.5mm port on Macbooks and Apple's Airport Express do this. For example, you can connect the 3.5mm out from an Airport Express directly into the optical in on a DAC with a single, simple cable.
> 
> I'm pretty sure no mobile phones have dual 3.5 ports though, but I could be wrong.


 
  
 Right. 3.5mm mini-TOSLINK isn't on any phones I know of. You aren't actually converting anything there either, it's a completely different (optical) output from the same output location.


----------



## Bert

I would like to connect my iPhone 6 (iOS 9.x) to my Audio-gd NFB-15 while keeping the signal digital.  Is this possible?
  
 thx
 Bert


----------



## rwpritchett

bert said:


> I would like to connect my iPhone 6 (iOS 9.x) to my Audio-gd NFB-15 while keeping the signal digital.  Is this possible?




You could try the Apple lightning camera connection kit (CCK). Usually, you must run it through a powered USB hub though or the iPhone/iPad will complain about not having enough power. Search around for apple+camera+kit in the Audio-gd forums to see if anyone has tried it.


----------



## netterly

There is little information on compatibility of drivers in the website, anyone knows if it work with latest Android (Xperia Z3 or Samsung S5/S6)?


----------



## rwpritchett

netterly said:


> There is little information on compatibility of drivers in the website, anyone knows if it work with latest Android (Xperia Z3 or Samsung S5/S6)?




I can try out my S6 when I get it back from Samsung this week. I have an S5 right now, but as of Android 5.1.1 they broke USB audio for USP Audio Player Pro and the like.


----------



## rwpritchett

I can confirm the NFB-15.32 works with a Galaxy S6 using an OTG cable with a few caveats.

First, when initially plugged in the NFB plays static. The static stops when a sound is played or when USB Audio Player Pro is launched. There might be a setting I'm missing to stop this.

Second, USB Audio Player Pro plays music distorted on default settings. You must go into settings and select "USB tweak 1" to fix this. After that, music plays perfectly.

I tried 44.1, 48, 88, 96, and 192 FLAC files and they were all detected properly and sounded great.


----------



## winrarlee

Is AudioGD getting rid of WM8741 products...


----------



## Luckbad

winrarlee said:


> Is AudioGD getting rid of WM8741 products...




Looks like it. They're probably less popular than the Sabre or Burr-Brown products. I need to decide if I'm getting a 10.33 for work soon.


----------



## PurpleAngel

winrarlee said:


> Is Audio-GD getting rid of WM8741 products...


 
  
 Maybe Audio-GD is going to switch from the WM8741 to a different DAC chip for their lower end product line?
 Maybe Audio-GD buys the WM8741 in bulk and will just keep selling the units that use the WM8741 until they run out of WM8741 chips?
  
 FiiO was using WM8740 DAC chips and switched to another brand of DAC chips for some reason, assuming Audio-GD might be doing the same for what might be the same reason(s).


----------



## winrarlee

purpleangel said:


> Maybe Audio-GD is going to switch from the WM8741 to a different DAC chip for their lower end product line?
> Maybe Audio-GD buys the WM8741 in bulk and will just keep selling the units that use the WM8741 until they run out of WM8741 chips?
> 
> FiiO was using WM8740 DAC chips and switched to another brand of DAC chips for some reason, assuming Audio-GD might be doing the same for what might be the same reason(s).


 
 Thank you for these. I am looking for a lower DAC/AMP for my HE-500. I have been interested in NFB11 or 15 for a while, but I read a lot describing ES9018 DACs as a little bit bright, which is not my taste. So just wondering what will be the next after NFB-15.
  
 BTW, any other suggestion besides the schiit stacks?


----------



## Luckbad

winrarlee said:


> Thank you for these. I am looking for a lower DAC/AMP for my HE-500. I have been interested in NFB11 or 15 for a while, but I read a lot describing ES9018 DACs as a little bit bright, which is not my taste. So just wondering what will be the next after NFB-15.
> 
> BTW, any other suggestion besides the schiit stacks?




If you don't like bright, you won't like a lot of Schiit. I gave up on their non-multibit stuff a long time ago because of it.

Wolfson and Burr-Brown dacs are usually less bright.

What's your price range?


----------



## winrarlee

luckbad said:


> If you don't like bright, you won't like a lot of Schiit. I gave up on their non-multibit stuff a long time ago because of it.
> 
> Wolfson and Burr-Brown dacs are usually less bright.
> 
> What's your price range?


 
 ~300, no more than 400 for sure. But I think I will make it after new year, that why I was wondering what new is coming out from AudioGD~


----------



## Luckbad

winrarlee said:


> ~300, no more than 400 for sure. But I think I will make it after new year, that why I was wondering what new is coming out from AudioGD~




Hmm...

Audio-GD is a great choice. Emotiva Big Ego + UpTone Regen is solid, Emotiva DC-1 could be a good choice (good DAC, decent amp that you can replace later).

I haven't heard the Meridian Director but the Explorer was okay and you can get the Director for $300 these days.

I had the Schiit Modi, Magni, and Vali but haven't heard the v2 of any of them. They were decent value and probably better now.


----------



## winrarlee

luckbad said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Audio-GD is a great choice. Emotiva Big Ego + UpTone Regen is solid, Emotiva DC-1 could be a good choice (good DAC, decent amp that you can replace later).
> 
> ...


 
 Great, thanks a lot~~~~keep studying


----------



## PurpleAngel

winrarlee said:


> ~300, no more than 400 for sure. But I think I will make it after new year, that why I was wondering what new is coming out from AudioGD~


 
  
 Audio-GD has posted that several of their products (one is the NFB-15) will not have a successor.
  
*Below products** last for sale ,no successor .
 DI-2014,NFB-15,NFB-10.33, Precision 1, Precision 2.*
  
*So if you want the NFB-15, need to act soon.*
*You can always sell off the NFB-15, in the future, if you find something you want more.*
  
*So how do I stop my words coming out red?*


----------



## cidiano

My NFB 15.32 was running pretty hot since I got it, and after less than two years of use I now have an unusable brick. Here is what the heat deformation looks like:


----------



## genclaymore

You try seeing if Audio-GD will service it? because I don't see a reason why they wouldn't if it still within the warranty. The only thing that would make it hard for you is the price of shipping. If you are handily and had the skills you could be able to replace it manual with a same or better one, that if you had the skills to do so.


----------



## winrarlee

Yeah, I saw that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not decide yet~~


----------



## cidiano

genclaymore said:


> You try seeing if Audio-GD will service it? because I don't see a reason why they wouldn't if it still within the warranty. The only thing that would make it hard for you is the price of shipping. If you are handily and had the skills you could be able to replace it manual with a same or better one, that if you had the skills to do so.


 
  
 Yes, shipping 2kg to China is the limiting factor. I also voided the warranty when I opened the unit, but I had to check inside as my whole room started smelling like corroding metal.
  
 I got a Fiio E10K as a replacement, and it works just fine to power my DT 990 Pro, plus I really appreciate the much smaller form factor. I considered the E10K initially, but thought I'd get the more powerful NFB 15.32 to "future proof" myself for potential upgrades.... so much for that


----------



## PurpleAngel

The volume knob on my 2 month old NFB-15 is getting a little sticky at the 12 o'clock position, might try to replace it myself.
 Anyone know the make and model number of the control knob?


----------



## winrarlee

2 month... that fast?...


----------



## Luckbad

cidiano said:


> Yes, shipping 2kg to China is the limiting factor. I also voided the warranty when I opened the unit, but I had to check inside as my whole room started smelling like corroding metal.
> 
> I got a Fiio E10K as a replacement, and it works just fine to power my DT 990 Pro, plus I really appreciate the much smaller form factor. I considered the E10K initially, but thought I'd get the more powerful NFB 15.32 to "future proof" myself for potential upgrades.... so much for that


 
  
 You didn't void the warranty, you voided your ability to return it as arriving defective. They'll still service your amp for 10 years.


----------



## Nikolasi

Can thay ship to Serbia Audio-GD NFB-15/11 ?
  
 Edit: I asked thay and thay say me:
  
 NFB-15 sum is *$319.0*
  
 NFB-11 sum is *$396.7* 
  
 So NFB-11 have better sound then NFB-15 ?


----------



## lucianpescaru

nikolasi said:


> So NFB-11 have better sound then NFB-15 ?


 
 In theory, yes. Make sure you get the TCXO upgrades as well.


----------



## genclaymore

Depends on the type of sound that your looking for really. the NFB 15 supposedly had a warmish sound signature well my 15.32 which was a older model then the NFB15 did. While the NFB11 suppose to be neutral or so according to different people. So can't really say better but different as each person may want their source or all in one to have a certain sound signature. As some might want the sound that the NFB15 offers and others might want the sound the NFB 11 offers.


----------



## rwpritchett

NFB-11 adds DSD support which the NFB-15 lacks, but it is also more expensive. Which has the better sound... as always a matter of preference.


----------



## PurpleAngel

nikolasi said:


> Can thay ship to Serbia Audio-GD NFB-15/11 ?
> 
> Edit: I asked thay and thay say me:
> 
> ...


 
  
 The NFB-15 is considered a little more musical, the NFB-11 is considered a little more detailed.
  
 I'm going to make a big guess that the NFB-11 might show imperfection in a poor quality audio music file, more then the NFB-15, but this is a guess.
 I'm also guessing most, if not all your music files are of good quality anyway.


----------



## Nikolasi

Yes I me lisen only FLAC.
  
  
 Hmm on my SBZ on Headphones Presonus HD7 and and also on speakers logitech z906 sounds of SBZ is strenuous.
  
 Looks like NFB-11 is the best buy for me and later i will buy KRK ROKIT 10-3 G3 speakers


----------



## PurpleAngel

nikolasi said:


> Yes I me lisen only FLAC.
> 
> 
> Hmm on my SB-Z on Headphones Presonus HD7 and and also on speakers Logitech z906 sounds of SB-Z is strenuous.
> ...


 
  
 So, would assume you have the Logitech Z906 speakers connected to the three 3.5mm stereo mini-jacks, on the SB-Z?
 And would connect the NFB-11, to the SB-Z's optical port and also sometimes connect the NFB-11 to the computer, using USB?


----------



## Nikolasi

purpleangel said:


> So, would assume you have the Logitech Z906 speakers connected to the three 3.5mm stereo mini-jacks, on the SB-Z?
> And would connect the NFB-11, to the SB-Z's optical port and also sometimes connect the NFB-11 to the computer, using USB?


 
 Hmm I dont think will be good use USB (NFB-11) becouse i was also problem when i was use SBZ and realtek... SBZ is not playback right sound when i was uninstal realtek and disable from bios ....I got right sond on SBZ..so if i try connect NFB-11 via USB my SBZ will be again get bad sound?
  
 Yes I use 3.5 jack for Logitech Z906...aslo i bought optiacal cable and conrct Logitech Z906 and SBZ and i got DD and dts...but 3.5 jack is better for games becouse only 3.5 jacks include on SBZ additional procesing (3D) and sound is better on 3.5 jacks.
  
 I will be use optical for NFB-11.
  
 But maybe better in my option to get any Balance DAC / Headamp Audio-GD NFB becouse i will later buy KRK 10s speakers ?


----------



## Phybron

wakkaday said:


> Thanks I'm thinking of taking the plunge . Is this
> Device one of the best dacs for it
> Price . Is it better than the audio engine d1 ? I am trialling this at the moment and it
> Doesn't seem to be a massive
> ...


  

 I see you ended up getting the NFB15, but not what you thought of it compared to the D1. I just got a D1 and am similarly underwhelmed running it off my Mac Pro. How's the NFB working out and did it sound any better than the D1?


----------



## PurpleAngel

nikolasi said:


> Hmm I don't think will be good use USB (NFB-11) because i was also problem when i was use SB-Z and Realtek... SB-Z is not playback right sound when i was uninstall Realtek and disable from bios ....I got right sound on SB-Z..so if i try connect NFB-11 via USB my SB-Z will be again get bad sound?
> Yes I use 3.5 jack for Logitech Z906...also i bought optical cable and connect Logitech Z906 and SB-Z and i got DD and DTS...but 3.5 jack is better for games because only 3.5 jacks include on SB-Z additional processing (3D) and sound is better on 3.5 jacks.
> I will be use optical for NFB-11.
> But maybe better in my option to get any Balance DAC / Headamp Audio-GD NFB because i will later buy KRK 10s speakers ?


 
 Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, before you installed the SB-Z and the Creative software?
 Active on-board might interfere with the Creative software installation (slight chance).
  
 When you hook up an external USB DAC to a Windows PC, the on-board audio (Realtek) and add-on sound card (SB-Z) will be bypassed.
 When you unplug the external USB DAC, audio reverts back to whatever was the default (on-board or add-on).
 I've had good luck switching between USB and the sound cards.
  
 Not sure it's worth it to spend the extra on a balanced DAC, at least not to me.
 I'm under the impression that the balanced connect is helpful if the studio monitors (KRK) are placed far apart, but I'm assuming you going to place the KRK's right next to the computer screen?


----------



## Nikolasi

purpleangel said:


> Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, before you installed the SB-Z and the Creative software?
> Active on-board might interfere with the Creative software installation (slight chance).
> 
> When you hook up an external USB DAC to a Windows PC, the on-board audio (Realtek) and add-on sound card (SB-Z) will be bypassed.
> ...


 
 I'm disabled SBZ from Bios and after instaled Win 10 and all working good now.But I dont like sound of SBZ.But my headphones is also not a good (I mean sound signtature of Presonus HD7 headphones)
  
 It will be located KRK above the screens


----------



## PurpleAngel

nikolasi said:


> I'm disabled SB-Z from Bios and after installed Win 10 and all working good now. But I don't like sound of SB-Z. But my headphones is also not a good (I mean sound signature of Presonus HD7 headphones)
> 
> It will be located KRK above the screens


 
  
 You can not usually disable an add-on sound card (SB-Z), from the motherboard BIOS.
 So I'm not sure I'm fulling understanding what your setup is.


----------



## Nikolasi

purpleangel said:


> You can not usually disable an add-on sound card (SB-Z), from the motherboard BIOS.
> So I'm not sure I'm fulling understanding what your setup is.


 
 Ahh sry.I mean Realtek disabled from bios.I use SBZ.
  
 So KRK 10 will be on the top of my monitors:


----------



## wakkaday

Is this dac the. Usb only for playback I can't play back files via optical or coaxial from a device 

Will looking into that Bluetooth adapter 
My MacBook isn't always in same room as the Dac and speaker Yamaha hs7 rca phono connected

Also want 3.5mm or bluetoothoption


----------



## wakkaday

So if I buy this I can connect via optical to the face and stream via Bluetooth ? 





lucianpescaru said:


> The adaptor I mentioned is for OUTPUT only, the DAC has no analog inputs... here's a bluetooth to optical adapter: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E5N9ONM


----------



## junkers

cidiano said:


> My NFB 15.32 was running pretty hot since I got it, and after less than two years of use I now have an unusable brick.




I really wanted to get the NFB-15,but reviews like this really make me hesitant. Had anyone tried putting some great sinks on the unit? Do all the units run hot?


----------



## winrarlee

junkers said:


> I really wanted to get the NFB-15,but reviews like this really make me hesitant. Had anyone tried putting some great sinks on the unit? Do all the units run hot?




Having exactly the same question.


----------



## junkers

winrarlee said:


> Having exactly the same question.



Reading through this thread, it looks like the newer version comes in a bigger chassis with vent holes, both which will help with the heat issue. I will consider adding a fan now that there are vents in the case.


----------



## winrarlee

junkers said:


> Reading through this thread, it looks like the newer version comes in a bigger chassis with vent holes, both which will help with the heat issue. I will consider adding a fan now that there are vents in the case.


 
 Do you mean a fan ... in the case?


----------



## junkers

winrarlee said:


> Do you mean a fan ... in the case?



Naw, just put a small computer fan on top of the vent hole to exhaust some heat.


----------



## winrarlee

junkers said:


> Naw, just put a small computer fan on top of the vent hole to exhaust some heat.


----------



## jackharm

FWIW, I do leave my (new version) 15.32 on for week intervals at a time (100hours to burn in some other gear) and have not run into any issues.
  
 Honestly, just make sure you have nothing blocking the vents and have reasonable room around the unit.
 Also helps to elevate it a bit off the surface it's on.


----------



## PurpleAngel

junkers said:


> I really wanted to get the NFB-15,but reviews like this really make me hesitant. Had anyone tried putting some great sinks on the unit? Do all the units run hot?


 
  
 I had a 2.5 year old NFB-15.32, which was hot, but the heat did not seem to be a issue.
 I had thought about putting heat sinks on top of it, but never got around to it.
 But like i said, the heat did not seem to cause any issues.
  
 The newer NFB-15 I got a few months back (Sept) has the air holes and is much cooler, barely warm to the touch


----------



## PurpleAngel

winrarlee said:


> Having exactly the same question.


 
  
 Newer NFB-15 (with vents) runs way cooler then the older NFB-15 (no vents).


----------



## junkers

purpleangel said:


> Newer NFB-15 (with vents) runs way cooler then the older NFB-15 (no vents).


 
 That pretty much seals the deal. I think I am sending an email to them to pull the trigger. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## cel4145

junkers said:


> Naw, just put a small computer fan on top of the vent hole to exhaust some heat.




Shouldn't need to. The holes are on top. Heat rises. My NFB-11 with the vents does not get that hot. 

Well, I guess if someone lives in a desert without air conditioning in the summer and uses it in a room with 90 degree temperatures, then they might want some kind of fan (lol). But this type of venting is standard on AVRs and integrated amps that get a lot hotter. Probably solved with the top vent holes from the overheating problem with the old versions. Just don't cover the vents.


----------



## Phybron

I just got mine today. Sounds good, better than the Audioengine D1 that I'm replacing, although not massively. I think I'm probably running into the limits of what my ATH-A900's can do, whatever I connect them to. It does run warm though. I can feel the heat coming off it; the volume dial is warm to the touch as well. Is that normal? I guess I better try to remember to turn it off every night.


----------



## winrarlee

phybron said:


> I just got mine today. Sounds good, better than the Audioengine D1 that I'm replacing, although not massively. I think I'm probably running into the limits of what my ATH-A900's can do, whatever I connect them to. It does run warm though. I can feel the heat coming off it; the volume dial is warm to the touch as well. Is that normal? I guess I better try to remember to turn it off every night.


 






 I just plan to upgrade from D1 to AudioGD NFB15. I think I will miss how convenient the D1 is.


----------



## Phybron

winrarlee said:


> I just plan to upgrade from D1 to AudioGD NFB15. I think I will miss how convenient the D1 is.


 

 Depends what you want it for. The D1 is nice and small. Obviously if you need portability there's no contest. But the NFB15 is way more usable. High/low gain, input and output switches. Much better. I tried the Aune X1s between the D1 and this, but returned it because of its lack of switches and the fact that it continued to output to the speakers when I plugged the headphones is, which is so useless it seems faulty. 
  
 The NFB15 is currently playing via my Audioengine A2's and sounds good on them too. I can't see a better option at the moment. The Modi/Magni were my other choice.


----------



## winrarlee

phybron said:


> Depends what you want it for. The D1 is nice and small. Obviously if you need portability there's no contest. But the NFB15 is way more usable. High/low gain, input and output switches. Much better. I tried the Aune X1s between the D1 and this, but returned it because of its lack of switches and the fact that it continued to output to the speakers when I plugged the headphones is, which is so useless it seems faulty.
> 
> The NFB15 is currently playing via my Audioengine A2's and sounds good on them too. I can't see a better option at the moment. The Modi/Magni were my other choice.


 
 Right. NFB15 looks more playable and functional.


----------



## junkers

phybron said:


> I just got mine today. It does run warm though. I can feel the heat coming off it; the volume dial is warm to the touch as well. Is that normal? I guess I better try to remember to turn it off every night.


 
 Since you just got it, assume you got the bigger chassis with the vent holes? How warm would you say it gets? Curious because other people on the forum mentioned that the vents really resolved any heating issue.


----------



## Phybron

It has three vent holes in the top, where the dust will get in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 How warm? When I was first running it yesterday afternoon, volume at about 10 o'clock, it was warm enough that I could feel the heat through the volume dial and go, "Wow that thing is running warm". It was pretty warm in the room though, so maybe that was all. In the evening it was cooler. I think it's fine... hopefully.
  
 At least with the vent holes the heat will escape, so may be more noticeable than if there were none.
  
 For reference I'm in Southern California and it's mid-70's in the day still, warmer in here with the computer running and the sun coming in.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Please HELP ME!!!! I just recently traded for the NDB 15,32 "*For the products shipping  between 14th May. 2013 and  7th  Feb. 2014" *and it WILL NOT work with my computer (runnign windows 8) when I go to instal what it says I need to install it only reads "error reading setup initialization file". Has anyone else had this issue or know how to fix it? I'm really starting to get frustrated with this.
  
 EDIT: Go figure after I post something I figure it out. The software I was using to unpack the files was the issue, simple open source unpacker (or whatever the software's called) was all I needed...go figure. As you all were.


----------



## thug behram

anybody noticing channel imbalance?


----------



## jackharm

I noticed they no longer have the NFB-15 listed on their website.
  
 R.I.P. NFB-15.
  
 Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## lucianpescaru

You can still buy 230v version from interprojekt in Poland


----------



## Boogirl

Hi guys. 
  
 I am going to sell my NFB 11 (2014) and also my NFB 15 (2014)  because I want to upgrade to the new NFB 1 (2015). 
  
 The NFB 15 has the TCXO upgrade. The NFB 11 has both the TCXO upgrade as well as the 35w power supply upgrade (gets rid of the  overheating issue).
  
 They are both perfect condition. 
  
  
  
 Not sure exactly what a good price to ask for these would be, hence I am yet to list them. 
  
 Any offers?
  
  
  
  
 I'm based in the UK, London, if that helps


----------



## Nikolasi

boogirl said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am going to sell my NFB 11 (2014) and also my NFB 15 (2014)  because I want to upgrade to the new NFB 1 (2015).
> 
> ...


 
 How mutch you need for 15 and how mutch for 11?


----------



## Boogirl

nikolasi said:


> How mutch you need for 15 and how mutch for 11?


 
 Make me an offer on Private message!


----------



## Change is Good

You know, with this now being discontinued it makes it that much harder for me to sell mine. There are other amps I am tempted to try, but I can't see myself parting with this in order to fund the next.


----------



## bassboysam

I'm looking for a 15.32. if anyone is considering selling theirs let me know.


----------



## chrisc2615

Had my NFB 15-32 for nearly a year
  
 Playing 16 bit 44.1KHz recordings it is fine
 Change to 24 bit 96KHz and the sound comes out as a "warbling" or "rippling" effect.  Need to power it down and back up to get a satisfactory sound
 Change to 192KHz and it is fine
  
 Sent 3 emails to factory in Taiwan with no response.  Used audio-gd@126.com and also audio-gd@vip.163.com
  
 Any ideas?


----------



## Stillhart

chrisc2615 said:


> Had my NFB 15-32 for nearly a year
> 
> Playing 16 bit 44.1KHz recordings it is fine
> Change to 24 bit 96KHz and the sound comes out as a "warbling" or "rippling" effect.  Need to power it down and back up to get a satisfactory sound
> ...


 
  
 Try sending a PM to @Kingwa .


----------



## Luckbad

chrisc2615 said:


> Had my NFB 15-32 for nearly a year
> 
> Playing 16 bit 44.1KHz recordings it is fine
> Change to 24 bit 96KHz and the sound comes out as a "warbling" or "rippling" effect.  Need to power it down and back up to get a satisfactory sound
> ...




Lunar New Year. They might not reply until late February.


----------



## bookah

So uh.... These aren't for sale anymore. 
  
 Do any of you plan on selling yours?  Moving on from a schiit stack for my he-400. In Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Change is Good

bookah said:


> So uh.... These aren't for sale anymore.
> 
> Do any of you plan on selling yours?  Moving on from a schiit stack for my he-400. In Los Angeles, CA


 
  
 I suggest looking into their NFB-11 if you can't find one of these on the used market.


----------



## bookah

change is good said:


> I suggest looking into their NFB-11 if you can't find one of these on the used market.


 
 I've read that the 11 is brighter than the 15, which is why I am hunting around for a 15. Are the capabilities/features of the two otherwise the same?


----------



## rwpritchett

I believe the NFB-11 also adds DSD support.


----------



## JoeDoe

Add me to the list of folks looking to get their hands on one of these little guys. I've got cash or trade offers!


----------



## krazyxazn

My unit has recently started shutting it self off. It's not overheating and I don't see any loose ends or burnt components inside. I also replaced the power cable and used an outlet on a different circuit breaker. Any ideas what might be causing it?


----------



## Change is Good

krazyxazn said:


> My unit has recently started shutting it self off. It's not overheating and I don't see any loose ends or burnt components inside. I also replaced the power cable and used an outlet on a different circuit breaker. Any ideas what might be causing it?




You may have to email Audio-gd


----------



## PurpleAngel

Currently own the NFB-15 and I've very happy with it.
 But thinking of getting a DarkVoice 336SE tube amp and connecting it to the RCA line-outputs on the NFB-15.
 Wondering if the Darkvoice will give my headphone a nice tweak in their sound.
 Anyone ever compare the sound of the NFB-15 solid state amp to the Darkvoice?


----------



## Stillhart

purpleangel said:


> Currently own the NFB-15 and I've very happy with it.
> But thinking of getting a DarkVoice 336SE tube amp and connecting it to the RCA line-outputs on the NFB-15.
> Wondering if the Darkvoice will give my headphone a nice tweak in their sound.
> Anyone ever compare the sound of the NFB-15 solid state amp to the Darkvoice?


 
  
 I've never tried the Darkvoice but I loved the NFB-15 with the Project Ember...


----------



## wakkaday

upgraded to siera on the mac and now its making a hiss sound (speakers) which wasnt there before
  
 is there a driver update?


----------



## wakkaday

changed my bit rate settings back to 192
 no hiss
  
 update


----------



## wakkaday

can i add a google chromecast audio to the optical output? to stream music to the speakers...


----------



## whatup69

wakkaday said:


> can i add a google chromecast audio to the optical output? to stream music to the speakers...


yep


----------



## JeoO

Hello folks,
  
 i am very interested in the NFB-15 32W version for my He-400i. But since its discontinued its very hard to find online.
 Do you know any shops that still have it available?
  
 Thanks alot,
 Joe


----------



## PurpleAngel

jeoo said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> i am very interested in the NFB-15 32W version for my He-400i. But since its discontinued its very hard to find online.
> Do you know any shops that still have it available?
> ...


 
  
 Have you considered to just getting the NFB-11?


----------



## JeoO

purpleangel said:


> Have you considered to just getting the NFB-11?


 
 I honestly think the he-400i with its sometimes harsh treble definately needs a warm and slightly bassy sound, such as the older models with wm8741 offer (nfb12, nfb15).
 Even Audio GD admitted that the nfb11 isn´t the best match with the he-400i.
 I thought about getting the g1217 Polaris, or do you have any other ideas for a warmer and slightly low emphasized amp+dac?
  
 Thanks for your help!


----------



## LammerOutsider

I also had problems with my device failures. 3+ years old, makes noises, shuts itself down. Sent for repair, didnt hear from them for 45+ days, hope it's gonna be OK


----------



## shadow84

I need some help with drivers. I accidentally removed the USB cable from motherboard and replug it. The drivers went haywire and cant detect my DAC. So i uninstall and reinstall.
  
  
 Now, after installing drivers and restarting, i plug back the cable and run VIA ASIO. It kept telling me device is not found. Have been running them fine in Wins10 64bit. Any help here?


----------



## vaggbaba

Where can I find what driver is right for my specific model? Because I could not success it.


----------



## PurpleAngel

vaggbaba said:


> Where can I find what driver is right for my specific model? Because I could not success it.


Do you have the newer NFB-15 or older NFB-15.32?
http://audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm


----------



## vaggbaba

PurpleAngel said:


> Do you have the newer NFB-15 or older NFB-15.32?
> http://audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm


How can I find if it is older or newer?


----------



## PurpleAngel

vaggbaba said:


> How can I find if it is older or newer?


How old is it?


----------



## vaggbaba

PurpleAngel said:


> How old is it?


I dont know bought it used


----------



## PurpleAngel

vaggbaba said:


> I dont know bought it used


Suggest you go with USB32 driver verion 2.


----------



## vaggbaba

PurpleAngel said:


> Suggest you go with USB32 driver verion 2.


I have tried them all versions. I have win7. I did not achieve anything. I should try 
again.


----------



## PurpleAngel

vaggbaba said:


> I have tried them all versions. I have win7. I did not achieve anything. I should try
> again.


I use to have issues with trying to get the USB drivers to work when I had the NFB-15, I found it easier just to use the optical connection.
Your welcome to sending time trying to get the USB drivers to work.


----------



## vaggbaba

PurpleAngel said:


> I use to have issues with trying to get the USB drivers to work when I had the NFB-15, I found it easier just to use the optical connection.
> Your welcome to sending time trying to get the USB drivers to work.


Thanks for your concern.


----------



## PurpleAngel

vaggbaba said:


> Thanks for your concern.


Just not sure what other advice I could give you for getting the drivers to work.


----------



## rwpritchett

I was installing 15.32 drivers last week and had some trouble too. It wouldn't work by using the setup exe file.

I got the drivers to install manually in device manager by pointing Windows to the Vista64 folder after extracting from the downloaded audio-gd compressed file.


----------



## vaggbaba

Thanks guys for yours answers. I think that because I am new with this great machine I dont know how to use it. Please help me... and correct me. For usb function.
 First I unistall whatever driver I have install previously.
Second Install one of the drivers the site recommend.
Third Aiso functions ??????
Fourth ???????


----------



## rwpritchett

Here's a step-by-step how I installed the driver. *This is for Windows 10 64-bit ONLY.*

First, download the driver from the Audio-gd website. If you're not sure which one, try the latest one:



 

Next, extract the downloaded .rar file using a tool like 7-zip (www.7-zip.org):


 

*Ensure your Audio-gd NFB-15.32 is powered on and connected with a known good USB cable.*

In the extracted folder there is a "SETUP.exe" file in that is supposed to install the driver, but when I launch it and go through the install process I get the following error:


 

No problem. To manually install the driver, go to your Windows device manager and find the Audio-gd hardware. It may be listed as an "Unknown device" or as "Audio-gd" with a yellow icon noting it isn't installed properly:


 



Right-click on the device and select "Update driver", select "Browse my computer for driver software", then select the Vista64 subfolder in the location you extracted the downloaded .rar file:


 

The driver should be automatically found and installation should be very quick. If successful, you should see this confirmation:


 

Now the Audio-gd will show in device manager without the yellow not-set-up-properly icon:


 

Now you will need to select the Audio-gd device in the Windows sound properties to use it for audio. There will also be some set up in your player software to get WASAPI working too.

If this does not work, try connecting the NFB-15.32 to another USB port on your computer and try again. *I have one computer where the NFB-15.32 does not like to work in the USB 3.0 ports, but it works fine in the USB 2.0 ports for some reason*.

You may also need to try different drivers on the Audio-gd website. You can try contacting Audio-gd with your serial number and they can tell you which driver to use.

Hope this helps.

-RP


----------



## vaggbaba

thank you thank you.


----------



## Submarinesailor

I'm unable to install the USB driver using the manual method, "Error Code 48" appears and it says that the driver is not compatible with this version of Windows.
Windows Version 10.0.18363 Build 18363

If I install it via the setup program, it appears to be successful (asks me to restart PC) but the driver is obviously causing issues because the desktop is completely black with only a cursor. After a few reboots the screen returned to normal after waiting a couple of minutes while Win10 tried to sort things out. After removing the driver, all returns to normal.
Any ideas for successful install or new driver?


----------



## wakkaday

i have these connected to a yamaha hs7 

whats best to connect a chromecast audio to these?


----------



## wakkaday

hey guys

i know this is an old thread

i am using this device with a mac and running parallel windows vm. it was stored away for a few years due to house renovation.
*
mac catalina 10.15.4*

and i have connected my *yamaha hs7 with the r/l channel*

but i have noticed that i need to open windows (parallel desktop) for sound to play out of the headphones  (hp) and when i close windows and then go back to Mac and open a file, it works via headphones and the speakers (usb) 

is there a setting i need to change on the mac?  *(audio midi set up?)*. i need this to be the default sound output

also i have *chromecast audio* (just waiting for the audio adaptor to come for optical connection) would i need to select 'OPT'  when i want to cast music across to the HS7 speakers
?

thanks in advance


----------

